# Gigged HIVE; A hive full of naughty!



## Demongirl

The old hive

*Brings food into the hive*

*Eats all the food*


----------



## Blackrat

Naughty Girl. Gigging isn't allowed here.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Damn beat me by like 2 seconds!


----------



## Demongirl

Relique du Madde said:


> Damn beat me by like 2 seconds!




I demand that your hive be merged with mine!


----------



## Blackrat

Demongirl said:


> I demand that your hive be merged with mine!




More likely it'll just get forgotten.


----------



## Demongirl

Blackrat said:


> Naughty Girl. Gigging isn't allowed here.




Giggity Gigged. Thats the kind of 'gigged' that I meant.


----------



## Blackrat

Demongirl said:


> Giggity Gigged. Thats the kind of 'gigged' that I meant.




Not poking Froggy with a sharp stick? Good, that's my shtick


----------



## Demongirl

Blackrat said:


> Not poking Froggy with a sharp stick? Good, that's my shtick




If someone did that then I wouldn't be able to have my way with him.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Not poking Froggy with a sharp stick? Good, that's my shtick




She's touching your shtick?!?!?  I want my shtick to be touched by some strange girl who I have never personally met in person.

Which reminds me...


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> She's touching your shtick?!?!? I want my shtick to be touched by some strange girl who I have never personally met in person.
> 
> Which reminds me...



 duskblade?


----------



## Demongirl

Relique du Madde said:


> She's touching your shtick?!?!?  I want my shtick to be touched by some strange girl who I have never personally met in person.




*Touches Reliques' shtick*


----------



## Aeson

Demongirl said:


> *Touches Reliques' shtick*



 Just don't touch his schtick to Blackrat's schtick.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> Just don't touch his schtick to Blackrat's schtick.




She's crossing the streams!!


----------



## Demongirl

Relique du Madde said:


> She's crossing the streams!!




 Giggity.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> She's crossing the streams!!



 You mean she's another of Gytrash's group?


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> She's crossing the streams!!




Isn't that dangerous? I remember it made a big kaboom when they did that in that movie...


----------



## Demongirl

Aeson said:


> You mean she's another of Gytrash's group?




Whatever. I think his 'statement' about them being a group is all baloney anyway. I think he's just trying to convince people otherwise.

I just don't care if he's lying or telling the truth.


----------



## Aeson

Demongirl said:


> Whatever. I think his 'statement' about them being a group is all baloney anyway. I think he's just trying to convince people otherwise.
> 
> I just don't care if he's lying or telling the truth.



I'm just playing with you. We know you're not one of his alts.

 It doesn't matter to me either because I don't believe it.


----------



## Demongirl

Blackrat said:


> Isn't that dangerous? I remember it made a big kaboom when they did that in that movie...




They blew open the interdimensional door and forced Gozer back into his realm. Yes Gozer is supposed to be a man, but is supposedly able to assume any form he chooses.


----------



## Demongirl

So why the change of avatar Aeson?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> duskblade?



Yeah..  if only her email address was real.. when at least there would be a chance at knowing if her last delivery trip with her brother ended up badly or not.

It's weird.  You know how sometimes you get one of those weird psuedo psychic flashes in dreams and turns coincidental when certain words or phrases start popping up*?  Well lately I've been noticing the words ice, snow, and crash a lot.




Demongirl said:


> *Touches Reliques' shtick*





Giggity.


----------



## Aeson

Demongirl said:


> So why the change of avatar Aeson?



 Thought I'd go for a change. Do you not approve?


----------



## Demongirl

Aeson said:


> Thought I'd go for a change. Do you not approve?




Its fine; I was just curious. 

Is that you? If it is, then I must say that you are quite the handsome devil!


----------



## Blackrat

The result of the last Hive has now been found: Demongirl ate it!


----------



## Blackrat

Demongirl said:


> Is that you?




If it is, I might have to take him on that offer he made in the past


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Yeah.. if only her email address was real.. when at least there would be a chance at knowing if her last delivery trip with her brother ended up badly or not.
> 
> It's weird. You know how sometimes you get one of those weird psuedo psychic flashes in dreams and turns coincidental when certain words or phrases start popping up*? Well lately I've been noticing the words ice, snow, and crash a lot.



 Her email isn't real? I sent her an email through the site yesterday or the day before to ask if she was ok. She logged in a couple of days ago but didn't post.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Demongirl said:


> Whatever. I think his 'statement' about them being a group is all baloney anyway. I think he's just trying to convince people otherwise.
> 
> I just don't care if he's lying or telling the truth.




I don't care personally.  I just think that if he isn't telling the truth he should own up to it.   That's the one things I think is wrong with the world.  To many people are afraid to have the balls and own up when they are caught.

Fact is, even if I was the admin (and thus had access to the ip records), I wouldn't care enough to even check search the access logs and check where the ip for those ghostbuster names is located.

Besides, even oif they are all his friends, I sort of feel sorry for him that they would all feel the need to join in mass using Ghostbuster names just to placate him and vote for who ever he wanted to vote for in a stupid poll.


----------



## Aeson

Demongirl said:


> Its fine; I was just curious.
> 
> Is that you? If it is, then I must say that you are quite the handsome devil!



I wish it was me. It's the Most Interesting Man In The World from the XX beer commercials. Never seen them? great commercials.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Bc0WjTT0Ps[/ame]


----------



## Demongirl

Blackrat said:


> The result of the last Hive has now been found: Demongirl ate it!




Of course I ate the poll! 

See here.


----------



## Demongirl

Aeson said:


> I wish it was me. It's the Most Interesting Man In The World from the XX beer commercials. Never seen them? great commercials.
> YouTube - Most Interesting Man In The World




Do you have a digital picture of yourself in a suit? If you do I'd love to see it.


----------



## Aeson

Demongirl said:


> Of course I ate the poll!
> 
> See here.



 All poll results are invalid due to tampering by Diebold....I mean the Ghostbusters...err...I mean...ah to heck with it.


----------



## Aeson

Demongirl said:


> Do you have a digital picture of yourself in a suit? If you do I'd love to see it.



 There is a picture posted of me somewhere but I ain't pointing it out to you. No pictures of me in a suit since I was a teen and they're not digital.


----------



## Demongirl

Aeson said:


> YouTube - Most Interesting Man In The World




Snap! I've gotta upgrade my modem to digital cable!


----------



## Demongirl

Aeson said:


> All poll results are invalid due to tampering by Diebold....I mean the Ghostbusters...err...I mean...ah to heck with it.




It was only 6-7 people that voted for me since the start of it. 

Naturally I voted for myself.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> Her email isn't real? I sent her an email through the site yesterday or the day before to ask if she was ok. She logged in a couple of days ago but didn't post.




It looks fake... that is unless yahoo now allows "."s in their email addresses.


----------



## Demongirl

Aeson said:


> There is a picture posted of me somewhere but I ain't pointing it out to you. No pictures of me in a suit since I was a teen and they're not digital.




I wouldn't make fun of you. I swear. I was genuinely curious.

I find that the man makes the suit, not the other way around. Don't be ashamed of yourself Aeson. You're moving in the right direction. 

Believe or not I weighed 300 pounds at one point in my life. I've still got the stretch marks to prove it.


----------



## Demongirl

Relique du Madde said:


> It looks fake... that is unless yahoo now allows "."s in their email addresses.




They do.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Demongirl said:


> They do.




That tells you how long its been since I owned this email address. Back then the only special character they allowed was an underscore.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Damn the old hive is already closed!  It looks like some mod is still awake tonight.


----------



## Demongirl

Relique du Madde said:


> That tells you how long its been since I owned this email address. Back then the only special character they allowed was an underscore.




There have been major overhauls to the yahoo mail service.


----------



## Aeson

Demongirl said:


> Snap! I've gotta upgrade my modem to digital cable!



Yes you do. 

this is my avatar in the size I found it. 








Demongirl said:


> It was only 6-7 people that voted for me since the start of it.
> 
> Naturally I voted for myself.



 I can't remember my vote.


Relique du Madde said:


> It looks fake... that is unless yahoo now allows "."s in their email addresses.



 Hrrmm. Maybe she'll get it.


Demongirl said:


> I wouldn't make fun of you. I swear. I was genuinely curious.
> 
> I find that the man makes the suit, not the other way around. Don't be ashamed of yourself Aeson. You're moving in the right direction.
> 
> Believe or not I weighed 300 pounds at one point in my life. I've still got the stretch marks to prove it.



 I'm just not that comfortable. The picture is a couple of years old now anyway.


----------



## Demongirl

Aeson said:


> I'm just not that comfortable. The picture is a couple of years old now anyway.




I can respect that. When you do feel comfortable with yourself, please do get some pics taken! 

I'd love to see how sexy of a man you are. I mean this in all seriousness.


----------



## Aeson

Demongirl said:


> I can respect that. When you do feel comfortable with yourself, please do get some pics taken!
> 
> I'd love to see how sexy of a man you are. I mean this in all seriousness.



It's not comfort with myself. I'm choosing not to put myself out there where it can be used against me. I'm not paranoid either. There are people on this board that would love more fuel for their fire. I choose not to give it to them. I've done some really stupid  and I'm paying for it. 

 No one has EVER called me sexy.


----------



## Demongirl

Well, I'll bid you all adieu! 

It 4:30 am here and I need to start getting ready for work.


----------



## Demongirl

Aeson said:


> No one has EVER called me sexy.




I'm of the opinion that everyone is sexy in their own special way.


----------



## Aeson

My boss asked me to put together a list of all the reports we distribute to our clients every night. Including the month end and year end stuff. I should be working on that. I have until Monday.


----------



## Aeson

Demongirl said:


> I'm of the opinion that everyone is sexy in their own special way.



 When the only compliment  someone can some up with is "you have nice lips" you don't have a whole lot going for you.


----------



## Aeson

Demongirl said:


> Well, I'll bid you all adieu!
> 
> It 4:30 am here and I need to start getting ready for work.



 4:30? Ha I laugh at thee. HA HA. 

that means I'm 1 and a half hours from getting to go home for the day.


----------



## Relique du Madde

*Mutters something about the Octuplets news story*


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> *Mutters something about the Octuplets news story*



 Stop muttering and take care of your kids.


----------



## Phaezen

*Tries to keep up with hive on 3 hours sleep*

*resolves never to eat dodgy pies again*

*falls asleep*


----------



## Relique du Madde

You fail!

I in the last two days I slept a total of 10 hours.


----------



## Phaezen

Relique du Madde said:


> You fail!
> 
> I in the last two days I slept a total of 10 hours.




To be fair, I think i might have been able to hold onto about 5 calories in the last 2 days.....


----------



## Aeson

Phaezen said:


> *Tries to keep up with hive on 3 hours sleep*
> 
> *resolves never to eat dodgy pies again*
> 
> *falls asleep*



 What's in dodgy pie? 


Relique du Madde said:


> You fail!
> 
> I in the last two days I slept a total of 10 hours.



 Maybe 12 for me. 


Phaezen said:


> To be fair, I think i might have been able to hold onto about 5 calories in the last 2 days.....



 Not giggity


----------



## Relique du Madde

Right now I'm going through phases of being loopy... out of it... tired.... and then fatiqued. If it wasn't for the cafine in my blood stream I'd be dead tired right now.  I'm surprised that I could even pay attention to some of the posts I'm typing at the moment (my brain shut itself off about 8 hours ago).


----------



## Phaezen

Aeson said:


> What's in dodgy pie?




Twas a steak and kidney, but it was also 4 in the morning at a 24 hour conveniece shop......


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Right now I'm going through phases of being loopy... out of it... tired.... and then fatiqued. If it wasn't for the cafine in my blood stream I'd be dead tired right now.



 I feel ya. I'm that way on the weekend when I have 2 gaming days. They all want to game in the middle of the day when I should be asleep. I end up taking naps when I can. My sleep on the weekend is broken up into 3-4 blocks.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Phaezen said:


> Twas a steak and kidney, but it was also 4 in the morning at a 24 hour conveniece shop......




Kidney *dry heave*


----------



## Aeson

Phaezen said:


> Twas a steak and kidney, but it was also 4 in the morning at a 24 hour conveniece shop......



 How many times do I have to tell you not to eat human kidney? You'll only regret it. Stick with a nice apple or cherry pie. Pecan if you can get it.


----------



## Phaezen

Relique du Madde said:


> Right now I'm going through phases of being loopy... out of it... tired.... and then fatiqued. If it wasn't for the cafine in my blood stream I'd be dead tired right now.  I'm surprised that I could even pay attention to some of the posts I'm typing at the moment (my brain shut itself off about 8 hours ago).





Sounds like too much blood in your caffiene stream


----------



## Blackrat

Rhubarb pie :drool:...


----------



## Blackrat

Phaezen said:


> Sounds like too much blood in your caffiene stream




Rat has not had coffee in two days. Rat sleepy... Rat make healthy life. Rat go smoke cigarette now...


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Rat has not had coffee in two days. Rat sleepy... Rat make healthy life. Rat go smoke cigarette now...



 Rat take typing lessons from Ug: Megamania personality.

I'm sure mega would be happy to know someone listens.


----------



## Ginnel

I've sent out a few friend requests not out of any desperate attempt to show how popular I am, but so you can see piccys and stuff  (apologies if I've sent out any twice poke)

*Kaaaa.....phuzzle*


There was supposed to be an Earth Shattering kaboom!

No coffee = phuzzle


----------



## Ginnel

Hmm no Doggy or Mega around *sends out a whistle*


----------



## Aeson

I don't think you can say phuzzle here.


My boss is saying we can have Monday off. It's a stock moarket holiday so there will be nothing for us to do. The company will allow us to take it off but we have to use a PTO day. The boss is going with giving us a half day on him and take half PTO. PTO= Paid Time Off. We get a set number of these a year to use for holidays, sick leave and vacation. It equates to 20 days off that we can use any time we want.


----------



## Ginnel

Aeson said:


> I don't think you can say phuzzle here.
> 
> 
> My boss is saying we can have Monday off. It's a stock moarket holiday so there will be nothing for us to do. The company will allow us to take it off but we have to use a PTO day. The boss is going with giving us a half day on him and take half PTO. PTO= Paid Time Off. We get a set number of these a year to use for holidays, sick leave and vacation. It equates to 20 days off that we can use any time we want.



Err do you have vacation on top of that?

at the moment I'm on 28 days a year including bank holidays (er is national holiday your equivalent?).

If I was working as a fulltime employee that would be 28days plus 8 bank holidays a year and I think not entirely sure but I think its 20 days sick leave at full pay, it might be more.


----------



## Aeson

Ginnel said:


> Err do you have vacation on top of that?
> 
> at the moment I'm on 28 days a year including bank holidays (er is national holiday your equivalent?).
> 
> If I was working as a fulltime employee that would be 28days plus 8 bank holidays a year and I think not entirely sure but I think its 20 days sick leave at full pay, it might be more.



 Nope, 20 days a year covers all days off. We do get Thanksgiving, Christmas, New Years off and a couple of others and those don't count against the 20 days but we have to work on Christmas Eve, new Years Eve and the day after Thanksgiving which are normally days off for others. 

My job is a little different than others in the company. We have to be here if there was any processing to be sent out.


----------



## Ginnel

Aeson said:


> I don't think you can say phuzzle here.
> .



 Well Phuzzle my Nuzzle! Fo' Sho'

[parappa the rappa]kick punch its all in the mind!
If you want to test me I'm sure you'll find 
the lessons I'll teach ya are sure to beat ya 
nevertheless you'll get a lesson from teacher now Kick!



I gotta do what? I gotta Believe!!!!!!!
[/parappa the rappa]

I'm thinking the likelihood of this being understood is little but you gotta Believe!!!!!!!


----------



## Aeson

I think we have a new word for the hive. Phuzzle.


----------



## Ginnel

Aeson said:


> I think we have a new word for the hive. Phuzzle.





I ran out of tags for the thread, and Hive without : isn't there yet


----------



## Ginnel

Ginnel said:


> I ran out of tags for the thread, and Hive without : isn't there yet



*looks at the new tags*

aahhh! Phuzzle....


----------



## Aeson

Ginnel said:


> *looks at the new tags*
> 
> aahhh! Phuzzle....



Someone beat your to the phuzzle?


----------



## Ginnel

Aeson said:


> Someone beat your to the phuzzle?



Nah I got there first someone put  Hive without :

when i was after

Hive

 quite amusing though


----------



## Aeson

I've spent the last couple of hours getting depressed again. If it wasn't 7:30am I'd be looking for a drink or 6. How anyone puts up with me I'll never know.


----------



## Aeson

Great! Now I'm starting to sound like Mega on one of his bad days. Maybe I'm just Mega's pervert personality made manifest.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> I've spent the last couple of hours getting depressed again. If it wasn't 7:30am I'd be looking for a drink or 6.



That's no reason not to drink. I suggest some sweet liqueur.


> How anyone puts up with me I'll never know.



Dunno. We seem to like you


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> That's no reason not to drink. I suggest some sweet liqueur.



Closest I have to sweet liquor is a Smirnoff  Ice


Blackrat said:


> Dunno. We seem to like you



Must be as much a masochist as I seem to be.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Closest I have to sweet liquor is a Smirnoff  Ice



Not bad. Not very strong, but not bad 


> Must be as much a masochist as I seem to be.



Considering that I'm still amazed how people are actually able to put up with me... Yeah. I'm not too bad nowdays, but I used to be a real A-hole in my youth. And I find it hilarious that I can say that with straight face. I'm friggin 23 and I talk about my youth as if I was 40 or so


----------



## Ginnel

Aeson said:


> Great! Now I'm starting to sound like Mega on one of his bad days. Maybe I'm just Mega's pervert personality made manifest.



We all do it, sometimes.

The only sunshine is the fact we know it passes


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Not bad. Not very strong, but not bad
> 
> Considering that I'm still amazed how people are actually able to put up with me... Yeah. I'm not too bad nowdays, but I used to be a real A-hole in my youth. And I find it hilarious that I can say that with straight face. I'm friggin 23 and I talk about my youth as if I was 40 or so



I'm 33 and I was an Ahole when I was younger. No one did put up with me then. I'm still an ahole. I'm starting to realize how much of one. 

You talk about your youth that way because you've done a lot more than some your age. Hell I'm sure you've done more than I have.


----------



## Ginnel

Also I see no problem with getting drunk just for the sake of it (others will disagree) I prefer to do it in the comfort of my own home with just about enough to get me there 

Around 2 bottles of red wine though I sometimes wish for more.

Haven't done that in a while though, I used to have really good nights in when my brother scarperd for the night/weekend, me, a pot of cherry garcia Ben and Gerry's, a bottle or two of red wine and the internet (normally comics sometimes TV shows)

Unfortunately when I drink too much on a night out I'm usually an arse, though I've been getting better over the years.

EDIT: I should add a disclaimer that I promote drinking responsibly, the drinking I'm describing is to get you merry and drunk, without the pressure (sometimes unoticed) to keep up with people you are with (with buying in rounds/moving on to the next place/just to have something to do when everyone else is talking), I find it easier to judge how much you've had.
Also I don't recommend doing this as a weekly/daily thing, every now and then is enough.


----------



## Aeson

Ginnel said:


> Also I see no problem with getting drunk just for the sake of it (others will disagree) I prefer to do it in the comfort of my own home with just about enough to get me there
> 
> Around 2 bottles of red wine though I sometimes wish for more.
> 
> Haven't done that in a while though, I used to have really good nights in when my brother scarperd for the night/weekend, me, a pot of cherry garcia Ben and Gerry's, a bottle or two of red wine and the internet (normally comics sometimes TV shows)
> 
> Unfortunately when I drink too much on a night out I'm usually an arse, though I've been getting better over the years.



Your excuse is you're British. Drinking at breakfast is probably normal.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> You talk about your youth that way because you've done a lot more than some your age. Hell I'm sure you've done more than I have.




Would you mind if I sent you PM about it someday...
There's not many to whom I can really rant about my past, and I sure as hell won't do it openly even in the Hive, but I know opening up to someone is good for mental health...


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Would you mind if I sent you PM about it someday...
> There's not many to whom I can really rant about my past, and I sure as hell won't do it openly even in the Hive, but I know opening up to someone is good for mental health...



Go for it. We all need someone to talk to.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Your excuse is you're British. Drinking at breakfast is probably normal.




And at lunch, and brunch, and dinner, and night-snack...

Hmm. Brits sound a lot like us finns...


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> And at lunch, and brunch, and dinner, and night-snack...
> 
> Hmm. Brits sound a lot like us finns...



Or Lutherans.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Go for it. We all need someone to talk to.




Yeah. It's the only thing I can't talk with my GF. We made an agreement early on, that my past is past and I don't talk about it to her, and she won't ask about it.


----------



## Phaezen

Blackrat said:


> And at lunch, and brunch, and dinner, and night-snack...
> 
> Hmm. Brits sound a lot like us finns...





Well the brits are the ones who invented a game that takes 5 days to finish and ends in a draw more often then not as an excuse to spend those five days on the couch, drinking...


----------



## Ginnel

Aeson said:


> Your excuse is you're British. Drinking at breakfast is probably normal.



The earliest I've had a drink after going to sleep is around 7:00am (with breakfast infact) this was because the World Cup was on and we were watching England play (twas a great world cup its ace having a fry up when watching the match with a tinny )

Although having said that I have also drank in every single hour available of day, not that thats a necessarily a good thing


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Yeah. It's one of the things I can't talk with my GF. We made an agreement early on, that my past is past and I don't talk about it to her, and she won't ask about it.



that might be a good idea if she doesn't think she can handle it.



Phaezen said:


> Well the brits are the ones who invented a game that takes 5 days to finish and ends in a draw more often then not as an excuse to spend those five days on the couch, drinking...



Must be cricket you're talking about.


----------



## Phaezen

Aeson said:


> Must be cricket you're talking about.




Thats the one.  Of course the brits did take it one step further and conspire to be bad at the game as another excuse to drink when they get demolished.


----------



## Ginnel

Phaezen said:


> Well the brits are the ones who invented a game that takes 5 days to finish and ends in a draw more often then not as an excuse to spend those five days on the couch, drinking...



and then as a thank you, you all (well obviously excluding our American readers and Scottish, infact I don't think Finland has a Cricket team either it would probably be easier to list the countries this would apply to, hmm maybe I should do that, India, Pakistan, Austrailia, South Africa) come and beat the heck out of us at it.


----------



## Aeson

Ginnel said:


> The earliest I've had a drink after going to sleep is around 7:00am (with breakfast infact) this was because the World Cup was on and we were watching England play (twas a great world cup its ace having a fry up when watching the match with a tinny )



I'm still amazed we speak the same language  some times.


----------



## Phaezen

Ginnel said:


> and then as a thank you, you all (well obviously excluding our American readers and Scottish, infact I don't think Finland has a Cricket team either it would probably be easier to list the countries this would apply to, hmm maybe I should do that, India, Pakistan, Austrailia, South Africa) come and beat the heck out of us at it.




You left out the West Indies


----------



## Aeson

Phaezen said:


> Thats the one.  Of course the brits did take it one step further and conspire to be bad at the game as another excuse to drink when they get demolished.






Ginnel said:


> and then as a thank you, you all (well obviously excluding our American readers and Scottish, infact I don't think Finland has a Cricket team either it would probably be easier to list the countries this would apply to, hmm maybe I should do that, India, Pakistan, Austrailia, South Africa) come and beat the heck out of us at it.



There are so many sports that didn't catch on here. Rugby and Cricket are just 2 of them.


----------



## Ginnel

Aeson said:


> I'm still amazed we speak the same language some times.



Heh I keep using twas too much  as well as several 80s/90s expressions which mean something is good, like ace, awesome and excellent to mention but a few.

Tinny was yoinked from Austrailia though


----------



## Ginnel

Phaezen said:


> You left out the West Indies



and Zimbabwe and Sri Lanka infact, as well as Bangladesh and New Zealand but the last two need to be lucky to beat us.

well what d'ya know 

United States national cricket team - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Aeson

Ginnel said:


> Heh I keep using twas too much  as well as several 80s/90s expressions which mean something is good, like ace, awesome and excellent to mention but a few.
> 
> Tinny was yoinked from Austrailia though



The funny part is I get it all but it's not common slang here.


----------



## Phaezen

Ginnel said:


> and Zimbabwe and Sri Lanka infact, as well as Bangladesh and New Zealand but the last two need to be lucky to beat us.
> 
> well what d'ya know
> 
> United States national cricket team - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia





THey play Rugby as well, shockingly enough.


----------



## Blackrat

Ginnel said:


> and Zimbabwe and Sri Lanka infact, as well as Bangladesh and New Zealand but the last two need to be lucky to beat us.
> 
> well what d'ya know
> 
> United States national cricket team - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




And look't dat. I never would have believed:
Finland national cricket team - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Ginnel

Aeson said:


> The funny part is I get it all but it's not common slang here.



Not too common here either


----------



## Ginnel

Phaezen said:


> THey play Rugby as well, shockingly enough.



Thats probably a good description of their team


----------



## Phaezen

Ginnel said:


> Thats probably a good description of their team




Same quality as the rest of the northern hemisphere teams then?


----------



## Aeson

I'll be damned. The US has a rugby and cricket team. They must be worse than our soccer team. That's right you foreigners  I called it soccer. What it should be called. If you have a problem with that you can take it up with our president. He's the black dude in the white house.


----------



## Ginnel

Phaezen said:


> Same quality as the rest of the northern hemisphere teams then?



Well you southerners like your balls shaped like eggs with H goals, we're happier with netted goals and the spherical version


----------



## Aeson

Who said alcohol was a depressant?


----------



## Ginnel

Aeson said:


> I'll be damned. The US has a rugby and cricket team. They must be worse than our soccer team. That's right you foreigners I called it soccer. What it should be called. If you have a problem with that you can take it up with our president. He's the black dude in the white house.



Oh come on thats so 1980's ol' Maggie was in number 10 while Obama was still in school 



Aeson said:


> Who said alcohol was a depressant?




No idea, I'm definately not the morose type of drinker


----------



## Phaezen

This comes as a birt of a shock, the first international cricket match:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_v_Canada_(1844)


----------



## Aeson

Ginnel said:


> Oh come on thats so 1980's ol' Maggie was in number 10 while Obama was still in school




Ok that went right over my head.


Ginnel said:


> No idea, I'm definately not the morose type of drinker



I tend to get chatty when I drink and say some really stupid .


----------



## Phaezen

Aeson said:


> I'll be damned. The US has a rugby and cricket team. They must be worse than our soccer team. That's right you foreigners  I called it soccer. What it should be called. If you have a problem with that you can take it up with our president. He's the black dude in the white house.




Of this list

Football Association 
Rugby Football Union
Rugby Football League
American Football
Australian Rules Football
Canadian Football
Gaeilic Football

only football association uses the foot predominantly.  The rest should be called handball


----------



## Ginnel

Aeson said:


> Ok that went right over my head.
> 
> I tend to get chatty when I drink and say some really stupid .




You were talking about Obama being a black man in the whitehouse I was talking about Margaret Thatcher first female PM 

One of the Bingo call outs was Number 10 Maggie's Den

referring to Number 10 Downing Street where the PM lives  and also Maggie being short for Margaret


----------



## Aeson

Phaezen said:


> Of this list
> 
> Football Association
> Rugby Football Union
> Rugby Football League
> American Football
> Australian Rules Football
> Canadian Football
> Gaeilic Football
> 
> only football association uses the foot predominantly.  The rest should be called handball



You sir are a heretic and will be burned. I spit in your general direction.




Ginnel said:


> You were talking about Obama being a black man in the whitehouse I was talking about Margaret Thatcher first female PM
> 
> One of the Bingo call outs was Number 10 Maggie's Den
> 
> referring to Number 10 Downing Street where the PM lives  and also Maggie being short for Margaret



Now I get it. I should have known.


----------



## Aeson

1 drink and I'm light headed. I may be a large man but I'm a light weight when it comes to drinking.


----------



## Ginnel

Aeson said:


> 1 drink and I'm light headed. I may be a large man but I'm a light weight when it comes to drinking.



One drink should make anyone lightheaded at around 7am? 

I get light headed really quickly too, worse in the afternoons though.

Instead of spinning around on my chair when I'm on my lonesome I'm trying out pressups instead, I can just imagine one day the other side of the office is going to hear an "argh!" and then find me collapsed on the floor out of breath with a red face


----------



## Aeson

Ginnel said:


> One drink should make anyone lightheaded at around 7am?
> 
> I get light headed really quickly too, worse in the afternoons though



It's almost 9:30.


----------



## WhatGravitas

The new hive title is weirding me out! 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Ginnel

Lord Tirian said:


> The new hive title is weirding me out!
> 
> Cheers, LT.



LT! 

Its gotten pretty smutty ever since Aeson came back  and it kind of spread from him to others like a virus


----------



## Aeson

Ginnel said:


> LT!
> 
> Its gotten pretty smutty ever since Aeson came back  and it kind of spread from him to others like a virus



Should I be insulted? I think I should.


----------



## Wereserpent

Morning Hive!


----------



## Phaezen

Aeson said:


> Should I be insulted? I think I should.




Depends do you represent that remark?


----------



## Aeson

Phaezen said:


> Depends do you represent that remark?



Sounds like he saying I gave the hive herpes.


----------



## Ginnel

Aeson said:


> Should I be insulted? I think I should.



Of course you should you're drinking alcohol and are lightheaded 


Morning Galeros!

is that pronounced Gal-air-ross


----------



## Aeson

Ginnel said:


> Of course you should you're drinking alcohol and are lightheaded



I thought you liked me, kitty cat. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Ginnel said:


> Morning Galeros!
> 
> is that pronounced Gal-air-ross



Gal-E-ross


----------



## Wereserpent

Ginnel said:


> Morning Galeros!
> 
> is that pronounced Gal-air-ross




Eh, I usually would pronounce it Gal-e-ross, but it is whatever really.


----------



## hafrogman

Galeros said:


> Eh, I usually would pronounce it Gal-e-ross, but it is whatever really.



Interesting.  I always thought of it as Gal-err-oss.  As in: "To Err is human, but we're not sure if Galeros is."


----------



## Wereserpent

hafrogman said:


> interesting.  I always thought of it as gal-err-oss.  As in: "to err is human, but we're not sure if galeros is."




b-)

WT!?

That smiley does not work for some reason!


----------



## Ginnel

Aeson said:


> I thought you liked me, kitty cat.



Awww  *HUG*


----------



## Aeson

Ginnel said:


> Awww  *HUG*



It's ok. I'm serious that I wasn't sure how to take what you said.


----------



## Phaezen

hafrogman said:


> Interesting.  I always thought of it as Gal-err-oss.  As in: "To Err is human, but we're not sure if Galeros is."





I am with the frog on this one


----------



## hafrogman

Galeros said:


> b-)
> 
> WT!?
> 
> That smiley does not work for some reason!



What smiley were you looking for?  Cyclops with mascara?


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> What smiley were you looking for?  Cyclops with mascara?


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


>



A horny, one-eyed monster?

...

...

...

...

So. Many. Jokes.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> A horny, one-eyed monster?
> 
> ...
> 
> ...
> 
> ...
> 
> ...
> 
> So. Many. Jokes.



Makes your little amphibian brain explode.


----------



## Wereserpent

hafrogman said:


> What smiley were you looking for?  Cyclops with mascara?






Lets see if that works.

IT DOES!


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Phaezen said:


> I am with the frog on this one



Me too.


----------



## Wereserpent

Nom nom nom nom


----------



## Aeson

I think I'm going to bed.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> I think I'm going to bed.




Nite Aeson! Or should I say Morning?


----------



## Ginnel

Aeson said:


> It's ok. I'm serious that I wasn't sure how to take what you said.



Maybe this would have been better but its less off the cuff







Darn it 20mins or so of fiddling with excel paint and printscreen and ENworld cuts off the X axis label "posts by Aeson/60mins"

but no there was no slight or insult intended.


----------



## Wereserpent

This Hive is delicious, you must eat it!


----------



## Ginnel

Galeros said:


> This Hive is delicious, you must eat it!



 I imagine that would be due to the Giggity factor <--- see previous page

Darn it I had room for a meme there I just needed to chart the Giggity factor up to 9000 and then *shuffles his feet in embaressment*


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> Nite Aeson! Or should I say Morning?



Either will do. I'm off to think on my pitiful life. 


Ginnel said:


> Maybe this would have been better but its less off the cuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darn the bottom line had the label "posts by Aeson/60mins"
> 
> but no there was no slight or insult intended.



You put some thought into that. I salute you.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My giggitiness has been a bit of my depression tonight. I'm going to try for less giggity.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> Either will do. I'm off to think on my pitiful life.




*Hugs Aeson*

Now now, put those thoughts away and have some fun when you can.


----------



## hafrogman

Ginnel said:


> Maybe this would have been better but its less off the cuff.



I think you may want to consider something more like this:






Aeson, by himself, is not very giggity (no offense).  Instead, I think you will find that it is a function of not just Aeson (or lonely men in general.  Hive giggity has increased since my girlfriend and I split, you'll notice), but also of women in the hive.

If there were ever to be five women in the Hive alone together, the giggity would probably overheat the servers due to slumber parties, lacy pajamas and pillow fights, etc.  Large amounts of lonely men may get slightly giggity, but they will not really start tipping the scales until there is at least one woman for them to fight over.


----------



## Phaezen

hafrogman said:


> I think you may want to consider something more like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aeson, by himself, is not very giggity (no offense).  Instead, I think you will find that it is a function of not just Aeson (or lonely men in general.  Hive giggity has increased since my girlfriend and I split, you'll notice), but also of women in the hive.
> 
> If there were ever to be five women in the Hive alone together, the giggity would probably overheat the servers due to slumber parties, lacy pajamas and pillow fights, etc.  Large amounts of lonely men may get slightly giggity, but they will not really start tipping the scales until there is at least one woman for them to fight over.




I see you have been thinking about this then.


----------



## hafrogman

Phaezen said:


> I see you have been thinking about this then.



About what?  

About Hive giggity functions?  Eh, a little.  I'm just fairly mathematical all the time.

About Goldmoon, Aurora, Demongirl, Duskblade and Slider Wade alone in the Hive together, with the silky, silky pajamas and the pillow fights and the jiggling, oh the jiggling and the. . . wait what were we talking about again?


----------



## Phaezen

hafrogman said:


> About Goldmoon, Aurora, Demongirl, Duskblade and Slider Wade alone in the Hive together, with the silky, silky pajamas and the pillow fights and the jiggling, oh the jiggling and the. . . wait what were we talking about again?




[Jayne] I'll be in my bunk [/Jayne]


----------



## Ginnel

hafrogman said:


> About what?
> 
> About Hive giggity functions? Eh, a little. I'm just fairly mathematical all the time.
> 
> About Goldmoon, Aurora, Demongirl, Duskblade and Slider Wade alone in the Hive together, with the silky, silky pajamas and the pillow fights and the jiggling, oh the jiggling and the. . . wait what were we talking about again?



You know what? I didn't read it as mathematical there


----------



## megamania

hafrogman said:


> About Goldmoon, Aurora, Demongirl, Duskblade and Slider Wade alone in the Hive together, with the silky, silky pajamas and the pillow fights and the jiggling, oh the jiggling and the. . . wait what were we talking about again?




Puppy Power and we are not talking about Scrappy-Doo.  (the lil' pile of Doo )


----------



## megamania

I am not Giggy.


Why do I feel like listening to Genesis' "I can't Dance" ?


----------



## megamania

However... the countdown continues....


239

232

228

11 pounds in 14 days


----------



## hafrogman

megamania said:


> Why do I feel like listening to Genesis' "I can't Dance" ?



Because the only thing about you is the way that you walk.


----------



## Ginnel

megamania said:


> I am not Giggy.
> 
> 
> Why do I feel like listening to Genesis' "I can't Dance" ?



 Great song listened to it the other day on the train, amazing 


megamania said:


> However... the countdown continues....
> 
> 
> 239
> 
> 232
> 
> 228
> 
> 11 pounds in 14 days



 Wooot Wooot! good stuff 

ooh and the whistle worked now all we need is Dogmoon to make an appearance


----------



## megamania

Now if only I could pass a morale check in life.......


Getting pretty beat up here again.

Heating Fuel

Bills in general

Body still craves the 4000+ calories I used to feed it

Just learned I owe 700 in taxes

Miss gaming more and more

always tired

winter.... still

and damn it.... I still have not won Powerball


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Ginnel said:


> You know what? I didn't read it as mathematical there




[onailotnaP eoJ]You know, all these reds, blondes, brunettes, I don't see hem anymore. All I see is code.[/onailotnaP eoJ] 

Mustrum "The Horror imagining it being true" Ridcully


----------



## Wereserpent

Hello again Hiverz!


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> However... the countdown continues....
> 
> 
> 239
> 
> 232
> 
> 228
> 
> 11 pounds in 14 days





You should check with a dietitian before loosing too much weight in a short period of time.  Depending on your starting weight there is a limit to how much you can loose within a month before it starts getting unhealthy.

But never the less good hjob.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

A surprise visit to the Hive from me! Huzzah!

*disappears*


----------



## Phaezen

Mathew_Freeman said:


> A surprise visit to the Hive from me! Huzzah!
> 
> *disappears*




*Downloads pictures from high speed camera trap onto his laptop*

*contacts various tabloids*

*...*

*profits*


----------



## Phaezen

*mysteriously dissapears*


----------



## Relique du Madde

So, how long do you guys think I should wait before I restart the Ultimate Death Match?


----------



## Klatu Barada Necktie

Relique du Madde said:


> So, how long do you guys think I should wait before I restart the Ultimate Death Match?




It looked fairly interesting and I wouldn't mind participating. How about at the beginning of the week (Sunday)?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Klatu Barada Necktie said:


> It looked fairly interesting and I wouldn't mind participating. How about at the beginning of the week (Sunday)?




Welcome to the HIVE Klatu Barada Nicto... *Watches as the dead starts to rise*  Oh damn....


----------



## Relique du Madde

I'm thinking of changing the line up when I do restart the matches that were called to an end.  It was going to be divided into  "Brawlers" and into "Ranged" with some character who do both mixed into both groups.  That way there wouldn't be any "Wussy gun User" tirades.  

Realistically, with some of the enviroments I used, in the previous matches had plenty of ideal places for both types would prosper.  At least with the groups being evenly matched it now becomes about skill rather then weaponry.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Btw.  Klatu, when I saw your name I originally read it as Klatuu Barada Kicto not as "necktie" lol.


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:


> Welcome to the HIVE Klatu Barada Nicto... *Watches as the dead starts to rise*  Oh damn....



Is typing it enough to call forth the evil?  Or do you speak aloud when you type?

Hello Necktie (See how that works, Relique?).  How's AZ treating you?


----------



## Klatu Barada Necktie

hafrogman said:


> How's AZ treating you?




Fricking cold up here in Williams. 32O.


----------



## Klatu Barada Necktie

I see that you're in Mesa hafrogman. How much warmer is it down there?


----------



## Ginnel

Klatu Barada Necktie said:


> Fricking cold up here in Williams. 32O.



Centigrade? nah I presume faren-thingie 

[sblock=girl and date update, as I know not everyone cares ]
Charlotte sent me a message today saying she'd booked a meal for us at a restaurant on the 20th  I can't think of to many things she could have done to make me happier (down boy!) third date tomorrow  I think I'll probably slow down on these status updates until I actually ask her out, you know go "so will you be my girlfriend?" type thing 
[/sblock] 

Anyways its goodnight from him and its goodnight from me and its goodnight from him

Not exactly the two Ronnies but still good, in my opinion that is, and it goes so well with the Final Fantasy IX cut scenes

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_zAUrOq-Dc"]YouTube - Age of Aquarius[/ame]

also its a dam good game, play it


----------



## Klatu Barada Necktie

Ginnel said:


> Centigrade? nah I presume faren-thingie




I'm in the US. We use Fahrenheit.


----------



## Klatu Barada Necktie

So whats everyone up to?


----------



## Aeson

Klatu Barada Necktie said:


> So whats everyone up to?



If I didn't have to go to work in a couple of hours I think I'd start drinking again. I've got a couple of beers left.


----------



## Klatu Barada Necktie

Aeson said:


> If I didn't have to go to work in a couple of hours I think I'd start drinking again. I've got a couple of beers left.




I don't drink. Having an alcoholic and abusive father was enough to steer me away from the stuff.


----------



## Aeson

Klatu Barada Necktie said:


> I don't drink. Having an alcoholic and abusive father was enough to steer me away from the stuff.



I rarely drink and never to excess. I'm just wallowing in self pity and stupidity. So of course I decide to get shitfaced to add insult to injury.


----------



## Relique du Madde

There....  I updated the death match and stated how I will change things for the redux....


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson, have you had a responce yet from Dusk?


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Aeson, have you had a responce yet from Dusk?



I hadn't checked until you asked. For a moment I thought the reply was from you.

She's been busy writing an article for a magazine and plans to come back when she's done.


----------



## Wereserpent

Ginnel said:


> also its a dam good game, play it




I have, and I agree.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> I hadn't checked until you asked. For a moment I thought the reply was from you.
> 
> She's been busy writing an article for a magazine and plans to come back when she's done.




Cool.  At least that kills the need for everyone here to worry about what happened to her.  We of course don't have to worry about Rev sicne we all know he's most likely spending another week locked up in at Mandy's basement of pleasure.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> We of course don't have to worry about Rev sicne we all know he's most likely spending another week locked up in at Mandy's basement of pleasure.




I'm around I'm just fairly busy helping my mom out with stuff around the house. We've also been out and about doing some shopping.

And Mandy doesn't have a basement.


----------



## Klatu Barada Necktie

Wow, another Arizonian! I guess that makes three of us in the hive.

Unless there are more than I am aware of.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Cool.  At least that kills the need for everyone here to worry about what happened to her.  We of course don't have to worry about Rev sicne we all know he's most likely spending another week locked up in at Mandy's basement of pleasure.




If I had checked this morning we would have known sooner. She replied early this morning. lol


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> I'm around I'm just fairly busy helping my mom out with stuff around the house. We've also been out and about doing some shopping.




Cool.  Don't forget to respond to my game whne you have time.



> And Mandy doesn't have a basement.




I was a joke and a reference to a previous Hive and a reference to Silence of the Lambs.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Klatu Barada Necktie said:


> Wow, another Arizonian! I guess that makes three of us in the hive.
> 
> Unless there are more than I am aware of.




There was one or two more..


----------



## Aeson

I've been summoned for jury duty. This is the 3rd time in my life. It's been a couple of years since the last time but that was only a year after the first. Can things get any better for me today? I expect to walk into work to find out I was fired or laid off.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> There was one or two more..



Rev's cousin Kidda but she doesn't come around often.


----------



## Klatu Barada Necktie

Relique du Madde said:


> There was one or two more..




You mean besides Reveille and hafrogman?


----------



## Aeson

Klatu Barada Necktie said:


> You mean besides Reveille and hafrogman?



I just named another.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I love it when spammers cause my post count to be padded with report posts.


----------



## Klatu Barada Necktie

Relique du Madde said:


> I love it when spammers cause my post count to be padded with report posts.




I hope that person got ip banned.


----------



## Aeson

It's not a spammer. It's someone with a grudge.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> It's not a spammer. It's someone with a grudge.




That would just be retarded then.  I mean the guy posted the same giggity scene through out the board only to be banned within 15 minutes.  If they had a grudge I don't see how they managed to accomplish anything significant why posting that message.

If they hacked into the system and disrupted the site then yeah, I'd believe they had a grudge and were out to do harm.  But what they did was just silly.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> That would just be retarded then. I mean the guy posted the same giggity scene through out the board only to be banned within 15 minutes. If they had a grudge I don't see how they managed to accomplish anything significant why posting that message.
> 
> If they hacked into the system and disrupted the site then yeah, I'd believe they had a grudge and were out to do harm. But what they did was just silly.



 He's been doing BS stuff here and at CM. Some of our more friendly and oh so helpful members are just making it worse.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson what's with CM's announcement?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> He's been doing BS stuff here and at CM. Some of our more friendly and oh so helpful members are just making it worse.




Heh.  I'd expect they would... I mean hell doesn't CM love that sort of stuff?


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Aeson what's with CM's announcement?



 That Attorny General message? It has to do with this guy. Threats to Morrus.


Relique du Madde said:


> Heh. I'd expect they would... I mean hell doesn't CM love that sort of stuff?



 Yeah they love it. Who do you think is helping make things worse?


----------



## Aeson

I don't want to talk too much about it because I've only been mentioned once or twice so I don't want to give them more to work with.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> That Attorny General message? It has to do with this guy. Threats to Morrus.
> 
> Yeah they love it. Who do you think is helping make things worse?




Damn...  I feel sorry for that guy.  An idiot with a grudge is now being investigated... sucks to be him.


Not sure since I don't frequent CM.  But I could imaging that many of the users who have their own cm smiley icons, like yourself, helped out.  (Ie trying to get him to stfu or leave before he turned  into a dumb f and blurting out threats like an immature brat before getting the government smack down).


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Damn... I feel sorry for that guy. An idiot with a grudge is now being investigated... sucks to be him.
> 
> 
> Not sure since I don't frequent CM. But I could imaging that many of the users who have their own cm smiley icons, like yourself, helped out. (Ie trying to get him to stfu or leave before he turned into a dumb f and blurting out threats like an immature brat before getting the government smack down).



Me help? Him or them? I haven't been involved. I just get sucked into drama whenever a certain woman sticks her nose in it.

that smilie which I thank you SO much for bringing up was not my idea or doing.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> Me help? Him or them? I haven't been involved. I just get sucked into drama whenever a certain woman sticks her nose in it.




Helped as in being one of the people that most likely tried to get the person to leave.

I'm thinking things went down like this.

Troll saids something.
Snarky comments are made.
Lots of people say "Go back to ENworld"
Some people say "leave."
Others say dumbass s.
Troll starts being a jackass.
Lots of people respond.
Things go to hell in a hand backet.
Threats are made.
Government steps in.

I'm thinking if you did anything it was a snarky comment or you were in the "leave" category.


----------



## Aeson

Why do you think I was involved? I haven't posted anything there in over a year. A YEAR!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> that smilie which I thank you SO much for bringing up was not my idea or doing.




I never said I thought you came up with it.  When I saw it I figured that it was a mod/admin/staff insult.  Based on their low opinion of you.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Damn...  I feel sorry for that guy.  An idiot with a grudge is now being investigated... sucks to be him.




Oh, don't feel sorry. That guy deserves whatever he's getting. If you have time, read the whole "Ooh, I can haz abuse" thread to see it yourself.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> I've been summoned for jury duty. This is the 3rd time in my life. It's been a couple of years since the last time but that was only a year after the first. Can things get any better for me today? I expect to walk into work to find out I was fired or laid off.




How does this actually work? We don't have anything like that in Finland so I'm curious about this jury thing. They call a bunch of normal people to help in court of law? You can't be excused from this, as it is a civil duty?


----------



## Aeson

The smilie was created by someone and they asked the admins to add it on. Of course they went for it. 

Rat, that's one of the reasons I didn't want the discussion to go on here.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> Why do you think I was involved? I haven't posted anything there in over a year. A YEAR!




Well.  Like you originally said, it was a "grudge" and some girl tries to drag you into things over there when she gets involved.

You may not be involved in it directly persay,  but for some reason or another someone wants you to be involved or use the opportunity to bring you down.    

It's kind of like guilt by association mixed with dramatic stupidity.  Like how when if you get drunk and accidentally hit on your gf's friend, she will bring it up when you discover she is cheating on you and try to say you cheated on her first..

Never happened to me, but that's what it's like.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> The smilie was created by someone and they asked the admins to add it on. Of course they went for it..




Figures.  Seriously.. that sort of thing should be be done with the person it's a not so vailed insult's permission.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Double post


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> How does this actually work? We don't have anything like that in Finland so I'm curious about this jury thing. They call a bunch of normal people to help in court of law? You can't be excused from this, as it is a civil duty?



 We have a court with a judge and then a jury of 12 men and women made up of the peers of the defendant. The lawyers on both sides pick the 12 people from a pool. That pool is made up from a larger pool that is called in. Everyone chosen is done so randomly. I just get the short straw this time. 

You can get out it for the right reasons. You can also avoid serving by not being picked for the jury.

It should be a honor to serve. You're helping the legal system stay honest and fair. To many it is a burden they try to get out of. I've been on a jury once already. It was very educational but a little boring. Irony of irony it was a stalker case.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> We have a court with a judge and then a jury of 12 men and women made up of the peers of the defendant. The lawyers on both sides pick the 12 people from a pool. That pool is made up from a larger pool that is called in. Everyone chosen is done so randomly. I just get the short straw this time.
> 
> You can get out it for the right reasons. You can also avoid serving by not being picked for the jury.
> 
> It should be a honor to serve. You're helping the legal system stay honest and fair. To many it is a burden they try to get out of. I've been on a jury once already. It was very educational but a little boring. Irony of irony it was a stalker case.




So, from what I've learned from Matlock and Ally McBeal etc. these things can actually take quite a lot of time. Do you get paid for the loss of worktime?


----------



## Klatu Barada Necktie

Tried to join secret fraternal order of the hive, but I couldn't.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> British/American legal system stuff




OMG~!

I think I heard everything now... and my brain can explode I can die and it won't matter.  

I've always thought that no one exists within todays society that treats being placed in jury duty is a civic duty that must be done and should be done for the betterment of society.  I've always thought that those type of people died off before the year 2000.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Well. Like you originally said, it was a "grudge" and some girl tries to drag you into things over there when she gets involved.
> 
> You may not be involved in it directly persay, but for some reason or another someone wants you to be involved or use the opportunity to bring you down.
> 
> It's kind of like guilt by association mixed with dramatic stupidity. Like how when if you get drunk and accidentally hit on your gf's friend, she will bring it up when you discover she is cheating on you and try to say you cheated on her first..
> 
> Never happened to me, but that's what it's like.




She didn't do it to me. Others just took it as a chance to jump on me. As soon as I saw her post I knew something was coming.  



Relique du Madde said:


> Figures. Seriously.. that sort of thing should be be done with the person it's a not so vailed insult's permission.



 Did they ask me? Hell no. No one gives a crap. 

I suspect this whole conversation will be known over there within a day or so. If not then I count myself to be one lucky guy.


----------



## Blackrat

Klatu Barada Necktie said:


> Tried to join secret fraternal order of the hive, but I couldn't.




You should try again


----------



## Klatu Barada Necktie

Blackrat said:


> You should try again




Memeber #48. Thats good, I like a nice round even number.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> So, from what I've learned from Matlock and Ally McBeal etc. these things can actually take quite a lot of time. Do you get paid for the loss of worktime?



 It can and the pay varies. My county pays $25 a day. Some pay $0 and others I've heard pay over $100. Don't pay attention to TV court dramas.


Klatu Barada Necktie said:


> Tried to join secret fraternal order of the hive, but I couldn't.



 I'm not sure but I think Blackrat has to invite you.


Relique du Madde said:


> OMG~!
> 
> I think I heard everything now... and my brain can explode I can die and it won't matter.
> 
> I've always thought that no one exists within todays society that treats being placed in jury duty is a civic duty that must be done.



 I like to see our government at work. Some time I'd like to go to some local government meetings to see what goes on.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> Did they ask me? Hell no. No one gives a crap.




Which is sad due to the lack of professionalism it leads to.  Today my GF mentioned she was starting a new shop on etsy and was going to google/yahoo for some artwork and I got on her case for that.  Thats the problem with heading into the web buisness... you start caring about crap 95% of the users on the web don't even give a crap about.



> I suspect this whole conversation will be known over there within a day or so. If not then I count myself to be one lucky guy.




I wonder what sort of smiley I earned.   Since I don't post there they probably decide to do the dumb ass thing and just decide to have fun at your expense again.  It's kind of sad, considering that you would think about of gray beards would act more intelligent then a bunch of  junior high schoolers.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> Jury system stuf




We get $5 US in California.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Don't pay attention to TV court dramas.




But it's the only way for me to learn about US legal system 
Yeah, I know those things have as much to do with real court as ER has to do with real hospitals


----------



## Relique du Madde

http://www.thenadyasulemanfamily.com/

*BLOWS UP IN ENDLESS RAGE*  

#$%$##%^$#$%#^#^&$%&*$%&*%$^&#$#^!&^%(*^%*&%^#$^$^#%*&%^$!#$%$*^%^$^$#%^I*&%^%$%&&&%&$%*#&%$#^*%#^(*$%$#%&(*%$^#%^%^*%&$^$#$%&*&%$#^&$%#^$%&$%&$%&**&%$#%&$#^** !!!!

She has no job.  Is on welfare.  Her procedure costed a total of $50,000+.  Her hospital bill has been calculated to several MILLION dollars. She has her own publicist.  CHEATED the Californian disability act for 10 years...  AND SHE HAS HER OWN WEB DESIGNER?!?!? AND IS SEAKING DONATIONS TO HELP RAISE HER 14 CHILDREN!!! WTF?!?!?!


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> We get $5 US in California.




So first they expect you to consider it an honor to serve the justice, but then they don't even make up for the loss of pay from your work? 

Man, I'm inch away from using a deragotory smiley from CM...


----------



## Relique du Madde

*Calms*

I just had to rant.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Which is sad due to the lack of professionalism it leads to. Today my GF mentioned she was starting a new shop on etsy and was going to google/yahoo for some artwork and I got on her case for that. Thats the problem with heading into the web buisness... you start caring about crap 95% of the users on the web don't even give a crap about.
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what sort of smiley I earned. Since I don't post there they probably decide to do the dumb ass thing and just decide to have fun at your expense again. It's kind of sad, considering that you would think about of gray beards would act more intelligent then a bunch of junior high schoolers.




You're under their radar. You won't get a smilie. You have to be one of the A-listers or one of the they don't like. 



Relique du Madde said:


> We get $5 US in California.



 I knew it was low but wasn't sure.


Blackrat said:


> But it's the only way for me to learn about US legal system
> Yeah, I know those things have as much to do with real court as ER has to do with real hospitals



 There is some truth but they do call them dramas for a reason.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> So first they expect you to consider it an honor to serve the justice, but then they don't even make up for the loss of pay from your work?
> 
> Man, I'm inch away from using a deragotory smiley from CM...



If you don't do it then you go to jail. Would you rather take the $5 or go to jail and lose even more money? It's required by law. I go with the flow and deal with it.

 Don't use mine.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> If you don't do it then you go to jail. Would you rather take the $5 or go to jail and lose even more money? It's required by law. I go with the flow and deal with it.



Man, that's bad...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Man, that's bad...




Yup.  That's why people state side try to come up with as many reasons as possible to get out of it.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Yup.  That's why people state side try to come up with as many reasons as possible to get out of it.




Actually, it does sound a bit like our military service. I think the pay is now about 5€/day and the service lasts minimum of 180 days. Ofcourse, there's free housing and food in addition but it still gets nowhere near what people get from actual work.


----------



## Aeson

I get paid time off so I'm ok with it. Paid to sit on my ass for 3 or so days and get about $75 tax free. I'm ok with that.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> I get paid time off so I'm ok with it. Paid to sit on my ass for 3 or so days and get about $75 tax free. I'm ok with that.




I suppose it's in the best interest of companies to give their employees that. With that it doesn't sound too bad anymore


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> I suppose it's in the best interest of companies to give their employees that. With that it doesn't sound too bad anymore



 Not every company will pay for time off so it does cause hardships. the 2 times I've been called for it I was unemployed so I had the free time and got a little cash out of it.


----------



## Phaezen

Morning hive...


----------



## Phaezen

*picks himself up off the floor long enough to post this*


----------



## Aeson

I R hungry.


I can't eat because I have to fast for the doctor. I have 5 hours until my appointment at 8:45 and who knows how long until they draw the blood.


----------



## Relique du Madde

That's brilliant! lol


----------



## Relique du Madde

What's your blood being drawn out for?



 Hmm... my buttons aren't working...  need to reboot.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Woot.  My buttons are working again!  It's sort of stupid how my computer doing self maintenance tends to make javascript and other coding  break.


----------



## Blackrat

*Gnaws on Relique's buttons*


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> What's your blood being drawn out for?
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm... my buttons aren't working... need to reboot.



 I'm doing it in case he asks for the blood draw. He's my parent's doctor and my mom told me he likes to check cholesterol levels before renewing a prescription. I thought I'd do both in one visit to save time.


----------



## Aeson

Rat, did you still want to talk?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Btw, ironically I'm watching First Blood right now. lol


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Btw, ironically I'm watching First Blood right now. lol



 I could use a movie to watch. I think I'm going to keep a stash of them here at work.


----------



## Ginnel

Okay let me get this straight because it just doesn't make sense, some people are flaming on a forum, and you lot are bothered by this because? its a forum its on the internet if I was picked on here and it was having an effect on my real life i'd just not come back here, I honestly don't see the problem.

Aeson had a rep? meh, he's just a cool guy in the hive


----------



## Relique du Madde

Ginnel said:


> Aeson had a rep? meh, he's just a cool guy in the hive




Did you read the part about death threats and the British government becoming involved?


----------



## Aeson

Ginnel said:


> Okay let me get this straight because it just doesn't make sense, some people are flaming on a forum, and you lot are bothered by this because? its a forum its on the internet if I was picked on here and it was having an effect on my real life i'd just not come back here, I honestly don't see the problem.
> 
> Aeson had a rep? meh, he's just a cool guy in the hive





I have a rep. Better not mess with me. I'm a badass.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Did you read the part about death threats and the British government becoming involved?



Not by me. Just to be clear. I made no death threats or threats to contact the government of any country.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> Not by me. Just to be clear. I made no death threats or threats to contact the gorvernment of any country.




I know.  It's the asshat who was causing trouble in CM and ENWorld earlier today who did.... and stuff.


----------



## Ginnel

Relique du Madde said:


> Did you read the part about death threats and the British government becoming involved?



Another reason why I'd just log off, its nice to know they're willing to do something about a threat to one of their citizens, but if I know the British government at all I wouldn't be extremely confident in any kind of meaningful action.


----------



## Ginnel

Aeson said:


> I have a rep. Better not mess with me. I'm a badass.



*pats Aeson on the head and hands him a cookie*



*Fly by cuddles the Hive!*


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Rat, did you still want to talk?




Not feeling the need for it right now, but I might get the urge to get things off of my chest some time, so it's good to know in advance that you're willing to listen.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> I know.  It's the asshat who was causing trouble in CM and ENWorld earlier today who did.... and stuff.



 I know how easily rumors get going. I wanted to say something before it went too far. You weren't too clear in your post.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Not feeling the need for it right now, but I might get the urge to get things off of my chest some time, so it's good to know in advance that you're willing to listen.



 I wasn't sure if you meant right away or just asking.


----------



## Aeson

I'm so hungry I could eat Galeros and Demongirl.


----------



## Ginnel

Aeson said:


> I'm so hungry I could eat Galeros and Demongirl.



This is my 3rd week of salad

Mixed baby leaf salad (whatever that means )
carrots
Red pepper
Chicken meat with Tikka coating
Low fat vinegarette dressing 
and a slice or 4 of beetroot 

its even tastier than the first two weeks food


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> I'm so hungry I could eat Galeros and Demongirl.




Not quite that hungry myself, but I guess I could eat Demongirl...


----------



## Phaezen

I just spent an hour to travel the huge distance of 5km not fun.



The fact that the it is the local university's orientation week and the first years were on the street selling the anual fundraising magazines did help with the situation somewhat....


----------



## Aeson

Ginnel said:


> This is my 3rd week of salad
> 
> Mixed baby leaf salad (whatever that means )
> carrots
> Red pepper
> Chicken meat with Tikka coating
> Low fat vinegarette dressing
> and a slice or 4 of beetroot
> 
> its even tastier than the first two weeks food



Nothing but salad? Where's the booze? The bangers & mash? Fish & chips?


Blackrat said:


> Not quite that hungry myself, but I guess I could eat Demongirl...



I'm sure I could eat her also but I don't think it would be very filling. Would take my mind off being hungry.


----------



## Ginnel

Aeson said:


> Nothing but salad? Where's the booze? The bangers & mash? Fish & chips?
> .



 Well salad is for lunch, cereal for breakfast, last night I had takeaway Chinese and Red wine!  it was our 3.5 game though.

Tonight I have no idea what I'll be having probably pasta but not entirely sure 



5km in an hour were you walking?


----------



## Phaezen

Ginnel said:


> 5km in an hour were you walking?




Would have been cheaper for the company .  Not for my back though, was a "quick" delivery run.  

Sometime, for no apparent reason the trafic in this area decides to snarl up.


----------



## Aeson

Can we stop talking about food. It's not helping.


Lets talk about something else tasty. Wait for it.....Goldmoon. 

Is she going to get a chance to stop by before going back out? She was on yesterday but appears that she didn't get a chance to say anything.


----------



## Aeson

Phaezen said:


> Would have been cheaper for the company .  Not for my back though, was a "quick" delivery run.
> 
> Sometime, for no apparent reason the trafic in this area decides to snarl up.



could it be the first years hawking their wares?


----------



## Blackrat

Ginnel said:


> 5km in an hour were you walking?




I would definetly bet on that. Unless he has a cart pulled by giant turtles


----------



## Blackrat

Phaezen said:


> Would have been cheaper for the company .  Not for my back though, was a "quick" delivery run.
> 
> Sometime, for no apparent reason the trafic in this area decides to snarl up.




Wait, you were actually driving? Now that's f'd up traffic...


----------



## Ginnel

Below is the Aston Expressway into Birmingham from the M6 (major motorway
[sblock=aston expressway]





[/sblock]

Traffic is going in both directions the only thing telling you not to use that middle lane is the lit up x on the sign above and the fact no one else is using it, in times of need though they do open up the middle lane to either go into the city or out 

I think its crazy


----------



## Aeson

Ginnel said:


> Below is the Aston Expressway into Birmingham from the M6 (major motorway
> [sblock=aston expressway]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/sblock]
> 
> Traffic is going in both directions the only thing telling you not to use that middle lane is the lit up x on the sign above and the fact no one else is using it, in times of need though they do open up the middle lane to either go into the city or out
> 
> I think its crazy




We have reversible lanes here but not on a road like that.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> We have reversible lanes here but not on a road like that.




You have lanes to drive on? I'm so jealous....


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> You have lanes to drive on? I'm so jealous....



Jealous of my roads and jealous of my room mate. I sense a pattern here.

She did come by. Just in time for me to leave.


----------



## Blackrat

A major highway in Finland:
[sblock]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> A major highway in Finland:
> [sblock]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/sblock]



Now I'm jealous. not many of those highways around here.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Now I'm jealous. not many of those highways around here.




Well, back to serious, this actually is a major highway in Finland:
[sblock]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Ginnel

Goldmoon said:


> You have lanes to drive on? I'm so jealous....



But you have hummers and Shottys no?

On reflection I think i'd prefer roads and not having a reason to need the above.

[sblock=girl update]
She's set up an event on facebook for the meal she booked for us and of course her and myself are the only people invited. I think its incredibly sweet, everyone else however may want to take one of these sick bags.
[/sblock]


----------



## Aeson

I'm off to the doctor's. Have fun everyone. Maybe I'll drop back in after.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Blackrat said:


> A major highway in Finland:
> [sblock]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/sblock]



 

Well, if it serves its purpose? As long as the Reindeers and Elks don't block the road, one can be happy...


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Ginnel said:


> [sblock=girl update]
> She's set up an event on facebook for the meal she booked for us and of course her and myself are the only people invited. I think its incredibly sweet, everyone else however may want to take one of these sick bags.
> [/sblock]



Awesome. I don't need a sick bag, I can live with other people having their happy love moments in life.


I mean, it's not as if you really exist outside the internet, either being bot fabrications or figments created by my imagination and mental state.


----------



## Phaezen

Aeson said:


> could it be the first years hawking their wares?




Part of the reason surely, especially with the temerature hitting the 35 degree (celcius = 95f) mark, I sincerely hope some of them remembered the sunblock this morning.



Blackrat said:


> I would definetly bet on that. Unless he has a cart pulled by giant turtles






Blackrat said:


> Wait, you were actually driving? Now that's f'd up traffic...




Turns out it was due to an ongoing public transport strike.  Fun times.


----------



## Phaezen

A major highway in Cape Town

[sblock]






[/sblock]


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Phaezen said:


> A major highway in Cape Town
> 
> [sblock]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/sblock]




Speaking of Cape Town, Phaezen - did you ever watch Charlie Jade? It was a Canadian/South African Sci-Fi show set in Cape Town, and I'd say very entertaining.


----------



## Blackrat

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Speaking of Cape Town, Phaezen - did you ever watch Charlie Jade? It was a Canadian/South African Sci-Fi show set in Cape Town, and I'd say very entertaining.




I tried, I really tried to like that. After the third episode I gave up. That's better than what I can say of Grand Star though. That I had to give up halfway through the first episode...


----------



## Goldmoon

Demongirl said:


> If someone did that then I wouldn't be able to have my way with him.




you can have your way with me.



Demongirl said:


> So why the change of avatar Aeson?




I was wondering the same thing.



Relique du Madde said:


> I don't care personally. I just think that if he isn't telling the truth he should own up to it. That's the one things I think is wrong with the world. To many people are afraid to have the balls and own up when they are caught.
> 
> Fact is, even if I was the admin (and thus had access to the ip records), I wouldn't care enough to even check search the access logs and check where the ip for those ghostbuster names is located.
> 
> Besides, even oif they are all his friends, I sort of feel sorry for him that they would all feel the need to join in mass using Ghostbuster names just to placate him and vote for who ever he wanted to vote for in a stupid poll.




Some people love to be stupid



Demongirl said:


> Of course I ate the poll!




Giggity?



Aeson said:


> It's not comfort with myself. I'm choosing not to put myself out there where it can be used against me. I'm not paranoid either. There are people on this board that would love more fuel for their fire. I choose not to give it to them. I've done some really stupid  and I'm paying for it.
> 
> No one has EVER called me sexy.




Aeson if you look anything like your personality then you are one sexy man.



Blackrat said:


> Rat has not had coffee in two days. Rat sleepy... Rat make healthy life. Rat go smoke cigarette now...




Smoking is bad. I had a collapsed lung several years ago.



Aeson said:


> I've spent the last couple of hours getting depressed again. If it wasn't 7:30am I'd be looking for a drink or 6. How anyone puts up with me I'll never know.




Its cause we luv you!



Aeson said:


> I'm 33 and I was an Ahole when I was younger. No one did put up with me then. I'm still an ahole. I'm starting to realize how much of one.
> 
> You talk about your youth that way because you've done a lot more than some your age. Hell I'm sure you've done more than I have.




I can relate to the troubled youth angle.....



Blackrat said:


> Would you mind if I sent you PM about it someday...
> There's not many to whom I can really rant about my past, and I sure as hell won't do it openly even in the Hive, but I know opening up to someone is good for mental health...




Given our similarities Blackrat, I'd like to say I'm there for you. Perhaps you can lend some insight to my issues as well.



Aeson said:


> 1 drink and I'm light headed. I may be a large man but I'm a light weight when it comes to drinking.




I could probably _smell_ a Guinness right now and get light headed.



hafrogman said:


> About Goldmoon, Aurora, Demongirl, Duskblade and Slider Wade alone in the Hive together, with the silky, silky pajamas and the pillow fights and the jiggling, oh the jiggling and the. . . wait what were we talking about again?




Gigg i ty!



megamania said:


> However... the countdown continues....
> 
> 
> 239
> 
> 232
> 
> 228
> 
> 11 pounds in 14 days




Congrats!!



Ginnel said:


> Not exactly the two Ronnies but still good, in my opinion that is, and it goes so well with the Final Fantasy IX cut scenes
> 
> also its a dam good game, play it




I have to respectfully disagree.



Aeson said:


> She didn't do it to me. Others just took it as a chance to jump on me. As soon as I saw her post I knew something was coming.
> 
> 
> Did they ask me? Hell no. No one gives a crap.
> 
> I suspect this whole conversation will be known over there within a day or so. If not then I count myself to be one lucky guy.




Need me to take anyone out? 



Relique du Madde said:


> *Calms*
> 
> I just had to rant.




I agree.



Blackrat said:


> Actually, it does sound a bit like our military service. I think the pay is now about 5€/day and the service lasts minimum of 180 days. Ofcourse, there's free housing and food in addition but it still gets nowhere near what people get from actual work.




Yep, I make about $5/day LOL



Aeson said:


> I have a rep. Better not mess with me. I'm a badass.




And I've got your back!



Ginnel said:


> *pats Aeson on the head and hands him a cookie*
> 
> 
> 
> *Fly by cuddles the Hive!*




I want to cuddle....



Blackrat said:


> Not feeling the need for it right now, but I might get the urge to get things off of my chest some time, so it's good to know in advance that you're willing to listen.




Me too.



Aeson said:


> I'm so hungry I could eat Galeros and Demongirl.




Giggity?



Aeson said:


> Jealous of my roads and jealous of my room mate. I sense a pattern here.
> 
> She did come by. Just in time for me to leave.




Yes, and yes.



Ginnel said:


> But you have hummers and Shottys no?
> 
> On reflection I think i'd prefer roads and not having a reason to need the above.




Me too



Aeson said:


> I'm off to the doctor's. Have fun everyone. Maybe I'll drop back in after.




I hope everything id good in the end....



Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Well, if it serves its purpose? As long as the Reindeers and Elks don't block the road, one can be happy...




Hence the hummers and shotguns....


----------



## Phaezen

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Speaking of Cape Town, Phaezen - did you ever watch Charlie Jade? It was a Canadian/South African Sci-Fi show set in Cape Town, and I'd say very entertaining.





I did manage to catch a few episodes, and I enjoyed what I saw (life just got in the way of seeing the rest....)

It was fun to be able to pick out landmarks around the city.


Did the series ever go to DVD, as I would like to watch the complete series sometime....


----------



## Goldmoon

And now I'm caught up!!! Evening hive. Mission delay for duststorm. We're on standby till further notice.


----------



## Blackrat

Phaezen said:


> Did the series ever go to DVD, as I would like to watch the complete series sometime....




Well, according to that wiki entry, yes it did. It was released about a year ago.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Phaezen said:


> I did manage to catch a few episodes, and I enjoyed what I saw (life just got in the way of seeing the rest....)
> 
> It was fun to be able to pick out landmarks around the city.
> 
> 
> Did the series ever go to DVD, as I would like to watch the complete series sometime....




Yes it did. I am not sure which DVD region you're (or Cape Town is) in, but it's definitely available in the UK (as Import for me), and I am considering ordering it via amazon.


----------



## Blackrat

Goldmoon said:


> Given our similarities Blackrat, I'd like to say I'm there for you. Perhaps you can lend some insight to my issues as well.




'S good to know. And I'm always willing to lend an ear and a shoulder.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Blackrat said:


> 'S good to know. And I'm always willing to lend an ear and a shoulder.




Damn, I don't have any dirty secrets about my past to share with someone privately.


----------



## Blackrat

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Yes it did. I am not sure which DVD region you're (or Cape Town is) in, but it's definitely available in the UK (as Import for me), and I am considering ordering it via amazon.




I believe South Africa is region 2, the same as Europe. The rest of Africa is different region.


----------



## Goldmoon

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Damn, I don't have any dirty secrets about my past to share with someone privately.




Its not so much a dirty secret thing as it is  being a woman liking women thing. Its really hard sometimes...


----------



## Phaezen

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Yes it did. I am not sure which DVD region you're (or Cape Town is) in, but it's definitely available in the UK (as Import for me), and I am considering ordering it via amazon.





We are Zone 2, and the DVD is now on my wishlist....


----------



## Blackrat

Goldmoon said:


> Its not so much a dirty secret thing as it is  being a woman liking women thing. Its really hard sometimes...




Hey, I'm not a *woman* who likes women . Well, maybe little on the inside . But you are right in that I can relate somewhat...


----------



## Goldmoon

Blackrat said:


> Hey, I'm not a *woman* who likes women . Well, maybe little on the inside . But you are right in that I can relate somewhat...




I must be adlebrained this month. I could have sowrn you were a woman Blackrat. I apologize profusely.


----------



## Blackrat

Goldmoon said:


> I must be adlebrained this month. I could have sowrn you were a woman Blackrat. I apologize profusely.




Must've been either WhiteMouse or Packrat you confused me to...
Eh, don't worry, when I still had long hair I was mistaken for a girl quite often.


----------



## Phaezen

Goldmoon said:


> I must be adlebrained this month. I could have sowrn you were a woman Blackrat. I apologize profusely.




Don't feel to bad, he is from Finland, anyone could have made that mistake


----------



## Phaezen

Blackrat said:


> Eh, don't worry, when I still had long hair I was mistaken for a girl quite often.



Case in point (refer to my previous post)


----------



## Aeson

I'm back.


----------



## Goldmoon

Blackrat said:


> Must've been either WhiteMouse or Packrat you confused me to...
> Eh, don't worry, when I still had long hair I was mistaken for a girl quite often.




Sorry again, I still feel bad.



Phaezen said:


> Don't feel to bad, he is from Finland, anyone could have made that mistake




Ouch....


----------



## Blackrat

Phaezen said:


> Case in point (refer to my previous post)




Well, with a dress and some makeup, I was quite pretty too 

Lost that when I grew a beard.

Now that I think about it, that propably was one of the reasons I decided to grow a beard.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> I'm back.




Welcome back!


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Aeson if you look anything like your personality then you are one sexy man.



I don't know how to respond to that. 
I know you've seen my picture. I pointed it out to you. It's just been some time and I'm thankful for that.



Goldmoon said:


> Its cause we luv you!



Awww
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Goldmoon said:


> Yes, and yes.



You don't have to be jealous. Come here to Georgia and hang out with me. We'll take care of that jealousy for you.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Must've been either WhiteMouse or Packrat you confused me to...
> Eh, don't worry, when I still had long hair I was mistaken for a girl quite often.



I sorta remember those 2. Packrat claimed to me an actress and model didn't she? 


Goldmoon said:


> Welcome back!



thanks. I can now eat. It's been 10 hours since I've eaten but I don't know what to eat.lol


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> thanks. I can now eat. It's been 10 hours since I've eaten but I don't know what to eat.lol




You can eat me!


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> I sorta remember those 2. Packrat claimed to me an actress and model didn't she?




Yeah, and last time we heard of her she was using Fly spell some 30000ft above Sweden. I warned her not to go flying that high without Feather Fall, but did she listen. NO! And then she went missing. Should've listened to me...


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Yeah, and last time we heard of her she was using Fly spell some 30000ft above Sweden. I warned her not to go flying that high without Feather Fall, but did she listen. NO! And then she went missing. Should've listened to me...



That's right. she was "flying" somewhere.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> You can eat me!



nom nom nom


I actually did the responsible thing. Instead of stopping at a fast food place I came home and am now eating a bowl of cereal.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> I don't know how to respond to that.
> I know you've seen my picture. I pointed it out to you. It's just been some time and I'm thankful for that.




Its meant to be the highest compliment!



Galeros said:


> You can eat me!




Giggity?


----------



## Blackrat

Goldmoon said:


> Sorry again, I still feel bad.




No please, don't. Gender issues mean absolutely nothing to me, so I do not want anyone to feel bad about such thing when it conserns me.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Its meant to be the highest compliment!



I know it is. My online personality is nothing like real life. I'm not sexy.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:


> And now I'm caught up!!! Evening hive. Mission delay for duststorm. We're on standby till further notice.



Wow, that was quite the catch up.


Goldmoon said:


> I must be adlebrained this month. I could have sowrn you were a woman Blackrat. I apologize profusely.



I used to think Ginnel was female. . . I think it's the cute kitty avatar.  I'm not quite sure why that connection would be made though, since I recognize the character, and know he's male.


Galeros said:


> You can eat me!



Gigg.i. . .you know, we use that word an awful lot.  We should find a new one.


----------



## Blackrat

hafrogman said:


> Gigg.i. . .you know, we use that word an awful lot.  We should find a new one.




Phuzzle?


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> I used to think Ginnel was female. . . I think it's the cute kitty avatar.  I'm not quite sure why that connection would be made though, since I recognize the character, and know he's male.



I thought the same at first. Galeros threw me off also. I never mistook Blackrat for a chick though.



hafrogman said:


> Gigg.i. . .you know, we use that word an awful lot.  We should find a new one.



It has gotten old. Lets go with phuzzle.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Phuzzle?



Missed it by that much.


----------



## Goldmoon

Blackrat said:


> No please, don't. Gender issues mean absolutely nothing to me, so I do not want anyone to feel bad about such thing when it conserns me.




Ok, then. I'll forget about it.



Aeson said:


> I know it is. My online personality is nothing like real life. I'm not sexy.




Thats for me to decide.



hafrogman said:


> Wow, that was quite the catch up.
> I used to think Ginnel was female. . . I think it's the cute kitty avatar. I'm not quite sure why that connection would be made though, since I recognize the character, and know he's male.
> Gigg.i. . .you know, we use that word an awful lot. We should find a new one.




World record catch up FTW!
Ginnel is a man?  Just kidding.
Ok, whats the new word? Goldmoon! LOL, just kidding.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> I thought the same at first. Galeros threw me off also. I never mistook Blackrat for a chick though.




You know, eventhough I know Galeros to be guy, I still consider *him* a girl.... It's that Avatar 

And when typing this message I instinctively wrote *her*...


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Aeson said:


> nom nom nom
> 
> 
> I actually did the responsible thing. Instead of stopping at a fast food place I came home and am now eating a bowl of cereal.




You could also eat Galeros, as a bowl of cerebral. *attaches tentacles and slurps*

Mustrum "Doing his best Mind Flayer Impersonation, involving a glove hold before his mouth" Ridcully


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Thats for me to decide.



 Name the place and time. I'll be there.



Goldmoon said:


> World record catch up FTW!
> Ginnel is a man?  Just kidding.
> Ok, whats the new word? Goldmoon! LOL, just kidding.



Goldmoon the new giggity? lol

I think Mycanid has done longer catch ups.


----------



## Goldmoon

Blackrat said:


> Yeah, and last time we heard of her she was using Fly spell some 30000ft above Sweden. I warned her not to go flying that high without Feather Fall, but did she listen. NO! And then she went missing. Should've listened to me...




I'm so jealous. I need to learn magic....


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> You know, eventhough I know Galeros to be guy, I still consider *him* a girl.... It's that Avatar
> 
> And when typing this message I instinctively wrote *her*...



I think it's the avatar and that he's a bit mysterious. Doesn't share much about himself. 


Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> You could also eat Galeros, as a bowl of cerebral. *attaches tentacles and slurps*
> 
> Mustrum "Doing his best Mind Flayer Impersonation, involving a glove hold before his mouth" Ridcully



*slurp*


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:


> You know, eventhough I know Galeros to be guy, I still consider *him* a girl.... It's that Avatar
> 
> And when typing this message I instinctively wrote *her*...



I think the new Galeros avater helps.  It's even more gender ambiguous.  And kind of creepy.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> I think Mycanid has done longer catch ups.




I wonder how much of a catch up he can do...

There's at least 10 Hives now since his last post...


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> Goldmoon the new giggity? lol
> 
> I think Mycanid has done longer catch ups.




"The new Giggity" I want that as a user title. 

I miss Mycanid and his flurry of posts.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:


> I'm so jealous. I need to learn magic....



Once Cleric, your magic-user hits 3rd level, that's when we can start teaching you REAL magic.  . . . but be careful of trapped doors, you wouldn't want to end up like Blackleaf.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Blackrat said:


> I wonder how much of a catch up he can do...
> 
> There's at least 10 Hives now since his last post...




Unpossible.

We should post the Cliff Notes or something.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:


> I think the new Galeros avater helps. It's even more gender ambiguous. And kind of creepy.




It is a little creepy but I think it suits him. I need a new Avatar I think.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> I wonder how much of a catch up he can do...
> 
> There's at least 10 Hives now since his last post...



Mycanid is very busy these days. He's the technical admin of another message board that he really enjoys and I haven't been to in awhile. 

He's also got lots of monk things to do and could be going to seminary soon. 

To top it all off. His father has been very very sick and he's been traveling between the monestary in California and the hospital and his parents home in Washington State. 

One busy monk.


Goldmoon said:


> "The new Giggity" I want that as a user title.
> 
> I miss Mycanid and his flurry of posts.



I bet if you sweet talk Rel he'll help you out. Or you can get a community support account. I had to to change mine. 


hafrogman said:


> Once Cleric, your magic-user hits 3rd level, that's when we can start teaching you REAL magic.  . . . but be careful of trapped doors, you wouldn't want to end up like Blackleaf.



What have you been doing with yourself, Mr Chick?


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:


> Once Cleric, your magic-user hits 3rd level, that's when we can start teaching you REAL magic. . . . but be careful of trapped doors, you wouldn't want to end up like Blackleaf.




Yeah, trapped doors arent my forte......


----------



## Wereserpent

Blackrat said:


> You know, eventhough I know Galeros to be guy, I still consider *him* a girl.... It's that Avatar
> 
> And when typing this message I instinctively wrote *her*...


----------



## Aeson

Ya know, Goldmoon? You've been in one place long enough we could have sent care packages. Just sayin'.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:


> "The new Giggity" I want that as a user title.



Well, I'd get you a CS account, but there's no guarentee that you'd be around to use it once your missions start up again, right?


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> It is a little creepy but I think it suits him. I need a new Avatar I think.




Creepy?


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Yeah, trapped doors arent my forte......



That's cause you ain't a rouge.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> Well, I'd get you a CS account, but there's no guarentee that you'd be around to use it once your missions start up again, right?



You can buy one for other people? 


Galeros said:


> Creepy?



Not to me. what is it from?


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> Mycanid is very busy these days. He's the technical admin of another message board that he really enjoys and I haven't been to in awhile.
> 
> He's also got lots of monk things to do and could be going to seminary soon.
> 
> To top it all off. His father has been very very sick and he's been traveling between the monestary in California and the hospital and his parents home in Washington State.
> 
> One busy monk.



I guess so. I'd like to talk to him though. Mind telling me the site he admins?



Aeson said:


> I bet if you sweet talk Rel he'll help you out. Or you can get a community support account. I had to to change mine.




A CS account would be impossible in my current situation. I have no credit cards. Most of my non-essential gear is in storage.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> I guess so. I'd like to talk to him though. Mind telling me the site he admins?



 I can tell you but you won't be able to join without an invite. I can get them to email one to you if you want. If not I'll see if he'll drop by.



Goldmoon said:


> A CS account would be impossible in my current situation. I have no credit cards. Most of my non-essential gear is in storage.



So that scene in the Transformers movie probably didn't happen?


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:


> It is a little creepy but I think it suits him. I need a new Avatar I think.



What sort of avatar are you looking for?







Aeson said:


> What have you been doing with yourself, Mr Chick?



No, while we're on the subject, I'm not a Chick, I'm a dude.  Mr. Dude.  See, you can tell from my gigantic cock. . .
. . . -a-mamie scheme to conquer the world.







Galeros said:


> Creepy?



Kawaii, Japanese for insanely, insanely creepy.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> Not to me. what is it from?




It is Konata from the anime Lucky Star.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> You can buy one for other people?



I'm pretty sure they were advertising gift accounts at one point or another, and if not, I'm CERTAIN that a quick note in Meta to the effect of "Hey, I want to give you money" will generate the neccessary reaction.


----------



## Wereserpent

hafrogman said:


> Kawaii, Japanese for insanely, insanely creepy.




Haha.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> No, while we're on the subject, I'm not a Chick, I'm a dude.  Mr. Dude.  See, you can tell from my gigantic cock. . .
> . . . -a-mamie scheme to conquer the world.



This http://[URL="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jack_Chick"Mr. chick


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> It is Konata from the anime Lucky Star.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> Ya know, Goldmoon? You've been in one place long enough we could have sent care packages. Just sayin'.




I havent actually. We move around more than you think but I dont broadcast every move.



hafrogman said:


> Well, I'd get you a CS account, but there's no guarentee that you'd be around to use it once your missions start up again, right?




There are no guarantees for anything over here. 



Galeros said:


> Creepy?




I dont mean anything bad by it Galeros.



Aeson said:


> That's cause you ain't a rouge.




True, or I would have made my reflex save to dodge that minivan.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> I havent actually. We move around more than you think but I dont broadcast every move.



Maybe you're more roguish then we thought. 


Goldmoon said:


> True, or I would have made my reflex save to dodge that minivan.



The armor slowed you down to half movement.


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> I dont mean anything bad by it Galeros.




I know.

Aeson: Yup, that is her.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> This http://[URL="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jack_Chick"Mr. chick



Yes, yes.  You really think I quoted that much Dark Dungeons without knowing Jack Chick?


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> I can tell you but you won't be able to join without an invite. I can get them to email one to you if you want. If not I'll see if he'll drop by.




See if you can get him to drop by sometime. I miss him. 



Aeson said:


> So that scene in the Transformers movie probably didn't happen?




No idea, he was a Combat Controller. Besides It was mostly my choice what I put in storage. We are not allowed to take anything that could identify us into the field. 



hafrogman said:


> What sort of avatar are you looking for?




No idea, I just figure its time for a change.

No, while we're on the subject, I'm not a Chick, I'm a dude. Mr. Dude. See, you can tell from my gigantic cock. . .
. . . -a-mamie scheme to conquer the world.Kawaii, Japanese for insanely, insanely creepy. [/quote]

Very nicely put. *salute*



hafrogman said:


> I'm pretty sure they were advertising gift accounts at one point or another, and if not, I'm CERTAIN that a quick note in Meta to the effect of "Hey, I want to give you money" will generate the neccessary reaction.




How much is one? Maybe I could send a money order or something.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> Yes, yes.  You really think I quoted that much Dark Dungeons without knowing Jack Chick?



I didn't think that. You had to know who he is.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> Maybe you're more roguish then we thought.




I have a pretty good hide amd move silently skill but thats about it.



Aeson said:


> The armor slowed you down to half movement.




That must have been it.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> See if you can get him to drop by sometime. I miss him.



 It is done. 



Goldmoon said:


> No idea, he was a Combat Controller. Besides It was mostly my choice what I put in storage. We are not allowed to take anything that could identify us into the field.



Combat controller? So he's a 4th edition Wizard?lol 

I really didn't think soldiers carried wallets and credit cards into the field like that. It's actually one of the things I didn't like about the movie.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:


> How much is one? Maybe I could send a money order or something.



Looks like $39.99 for the whole shebang (1 year), or $15 for just the ability to set your Custom User Title.

As I said, if you want one, I have no problems paying for it, as I like ENWorld enough to just donate money randomly, sometimes.  I just don't want to get it and find that you then leave for secret missions for 18 months.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> I have a pretty good hide amd move silently skill but thats about it.
> 
> 
> 
> That must have been it.



A woman that can speak gamer is such a turn on.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> A woman that can speak gamer is such a turn on.




I have to agree on this with you. Not quite as much a turn on as a woman who can speak Klingon, but nearly


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> Combat controller? So he's a 4th edition Wizard?lol
> 
> I really didn't think soldiers carried wallets and credit cards into the field like that. It's actually one of the things I didn't like about the movie.




Combat Controllers and Pararescuemen are the Air Force Special forces.

Most normal soldiers do carry wallets and credit cards and such if they choose to. The guys I travel with dont. No rank on the uniforms either. They call it a "sterile situation"


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> So that scene in the Transformers movie probably didn't happen?



Wow, it took me until just now to realize that would were talking about the Transformers movie, and not Transformers: The Movie.

...

Now, all we need is a little Energon, and a lot of luck.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> I have to agree on this with you. Not quite as much a turn on as a woman who can speak Klingon, but nearly



No kidding


Goldmoon said:


> Combat Controllers and Pararescuemen are the Air Force Special forces.
> 
> Most normal soldiers do carry wallets and credit cards and such if they choose to. The guys I travel with dont. No rank on the uniforms either. They call it a "sterile situation"



The more I know. 


hafrogman said:


> Wow, it took me until just now to realize that would were talking about the Transformers movie, and not Transformers: The Movie.
> 
> ...
> 
> Now, all we need is a little Energon, and a lot of luck.



Bahwegrannawenenebahm.


----------



## Aeson

Looks like Mycanid is offline at the moment but I did send up the monk signal so hopefully he'll come by.


----------



## Ginnel

Goldmoon said:


> *Snip*
> True, or I would have made my reflex save to dodge that minivan.



 The DM threw a curve ball he blagged it was a fortitude save instead



Goldmoon said:


> Ginnel is a man? Just kidding.
> Ok, whats the new word? Goldmoon! LOL, just kidding.





hafrogman said:


> Wow, that was quite the catch up.
> I used to think Ginnel was female. . . I think it's the cute kitty avatar. I'm not quite sure why that connection would be made though, since I recognize the character, and know he's male.
> Gigg.i. . .you know, we use that word an awful lot. We should find a new one.




*runs around the Hive screaming* Ah Gender confusing!!!!

*drops to the floor*

Heh no problem with it I'm slightly camp in real life myself, not associated  nasal accent or a constant limp wrist or anything just well you'd just have to judge for yourself 

I'm thinking of getting the kitty in more poses but I feel like I'm ripping off the artists work maybe I should ask him for permission.



Aeson said:


> I think it's the avatar and that he's a bit mysterious. Doesn't share much about himself.
> 
> *slurp*



 Indeed, I like the randomness he's like a Hive mascot 


Okay time to find a Valentines card and quite possibly a new shirt


----------



## Wereserpent

Nom nom nom nom


----------



## Aeson

Galeros the hive mascot. lol We just need to keep him feed.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:


> Looks like $39.99 for the whole shebang (1 year), or $15 for just the ability to set your Custom User Title.
> 
> As I said, if you want one, I have no problems paying for it, as I like ENWorld enough to just donate money randomly, sometimes. I just don't want to get it and find that you then leave for secret missions for 18 months.




I'm _usually_ not out for more that two weeks or so.



Aeson said:


> A woman that can speak gamer is such a turn on.




I've gamed most of my life.



Blackrat said:


> I have to agree on this with you. Not quite as much a turn on as a woman who can speak Klingon, but nearly




Sorry, Elvin yes, but not Klingon....


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> Galeros the hive mascot. lol We just need to keep him feed.




*Starts eating furniture*


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:


> Wow, it took me until just now to realize that would were talking about the Transformers movie, and not Transformers: The Movie.
> 
> ...
> 
> Now, all we need is a little Energon, and a lot of luck.




I cried when Optimus Prime died.....I still do every time I watch it.



Aeson said:


> Looks like Mycanid is offline at the moment but I did send up the monk signal so hopefully he'll come by.




The "monk signal"...I like that.


----------



## Blackrat

Goldmoon said:


> Sorry, Elvin yes, but not Klingon....




My girlfriend's girlfriend can yell Qapla'! so perfectly that it's hard to believe she's not a klingon . Well, opening your eyes and seeing the 160cm petite redhead makes it easier to believe...


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:


> I'm _usually_ not out for more that two weeks or so.



Alrighty.  It was just that you vanished for a year with the whole moving to Guam thing.  I didn't know if that was going to be the usual state of affairs, or what.  If you're generally going to have access between missions then I'll take care of it after I get home from work tonight.


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:


> *Starts eating furniture*




Damnit Galeros, my underwear was in that dresser....I cant go commando in the field.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> I'm _usually_ not out for more that two weeks or so.



 So the hive won't be moonless for long.



Goldmoon said:


> I've gamed most of my life.



 Hawt



Goldmoon said:


> Sorry, Elvin yes, but not Klingon....



Hawter


Goldmoon said:


> I cried when Optimus Prime died.....I still do every time I watch it.



 Is it pathetic to say I did too the first time. At least started to anyway.
]



Blackrat said:


> My girlfriend's girlfriend can yell Qapla'! so perfectly that it's hard to believe she's not a klingon . Well, opening your eyes and seeing the 160cm petite redhead makes it easier to believe...



Hawtest.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Damnit Galeros, my underwear was in that dresser....I cant go commando in the field.



I got him to do it. I wanted an excuse to get you something from pajamagram.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:


> Damnit Galeros, my underwear was in that dresser....I cant go commando in the field.



Goldmoon.

OR

Phuzzle.


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> Damnit Galeros, my underwear was in that dresser....I cant go commando in the field.




Oops.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:


> Alrighty. It was just that you vanished for a year with the whole moving to Guam thing. I didn't know if that was going to be the usual state of affairs, or what. If you're generally going to have access between missions then I'll take care of it after I get home from work tonight.




It was only 10 months...LOL.

That was a lot of OMGWTF have I gotten myself into and I cant believe I'm actually doing this. I was in Training for almost 6 months and then after I kind of forgot about the outside world for awhile. If you want to give me your address I'll arrange for some cash to show up in your mail.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> Goldmoon.
> 
> OR
> 
> Phuzzle.



Phuzzling Goldmoon?  That sounds way too dirty even for me.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> I got him to do it. I wanted an excuse to get you something from pajamagram.



Lord, I just saw a commercial for that a couple of nights ago.  It looks terrifying.

Of course they were alternating it with commercials for the Vermont Teddy Bear company.  Damn Valentine's Day.
...

Not that I'm BITTER or anything.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> I got him to do it. I wanted an excuse to get you something from pajamagram.




Aeson dear, I dont wear pajamas anymore. No room in the ruck for them.



hafrogman said:


> Goldmoon.




WOOHOO!!!


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> It was only 10 months...LOL.



You know how many hive years that is?


Goldmoon said:


> That was a lot of OMGWTF have I gotten myself into and I cant believe I'm actually doing this. I was in Training for almost 6 months and then after I kind of forgot about the outside world for awhile.



Sounds like me at my job. It's been almost 6 months. 

If you want to give me your address I'll arrange for some cash to show up in your mail.[/quote]
And I thought I was the only one you'd send something to.


hafrogman said:


> Lord, I just saw a commercial for that a couple of nights ago.  It looks terrifying.
> 
> Of course they were alternating it with commercials for the Vermont Teddy Bear company.  Damn Valentine's Day.
> ...
> 
> Not that I'm BITTER or anything.



Same company so I figure they'd share ad time


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:


> It was only 10 months...LOL.



10 months isn't a year?  When are you damn people going to switch to metric time?







Goldmoon said:


> If you want to give me your address I'll arrange for some cash to show up in your mail.



Meh, don't worry about it.  Of course if you want to send anything else. . .   . . . then Aeson probably has dibs.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> Phuzzling Goldmoon? That sounds way too dirty even for me.




I wish I werent the only one phuzzling me....


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> Phuzzling Goldmoon?  That sounds way too dirty even for me.



No, no.  Not Goldmoon the person, Goldmoon the interjection.







Goldmoon said:


> Aeson dear, I dont wear pajamas anymore. No room in the ruck for them.



This was a lot hotter before you edited it for accuracy/pragmatism.


Goldmoon said:


> WOOHOO!!!



Glad I could make your day.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Aeson dear, I dont wear pajamas anymore. No room in the ruck for them.



they sell stuff other than pajamas. Bras and panties.


hafrogman said:


> 10 months isn't a year?  When are you damn people going to switch to metric time?Meh, don't worry about it.  Of course if you want to send anything else. . .   . . . then Aeson probably has dibs.



 

*gets his gigging stick*


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:


> I wish I werent the only one phuzzling me....



Goldoon and Rebecca, phuzzling in a tree*.
Eff
Ewe
Zee
Kay. . . no, wait.


*damned if this doesn't sound difficult/dangerous


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> I wish I werent the only one phuzzling me....



Me too.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> And I thought I was the only one you'd send something to.




Its just the cash to pay for the membership. I had something made for you Aeson, I just havent had a chance to mail it yet. Its not a huge thing but I hope you'll like it.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> *gets his gigging stick*



*EEP*


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Its just the cash to pay for the membership. I had something made for you Aeson, I just havent had a chance to mail it yet. Its not a huge thing but I hope you'll like it.



I know. You're not the only one that can get jealous. 


hafrogman said:


> *EEP*



See about statement.


----------



## Aeson

I didn't want to ask but I was curious if it was sent. I can't wait to see it.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:


> This was a lot hotter before you edited it for accuracy/pragmatism.




Sorry, I wanted to be clear. I promise I'll make up for it with some innuindo later.




hafrogman said:


> Goldoon and Rebecca, phuzzling in a tree*.
> Eff
> Ewe
> Zee
> Kay. . . no, wait.
> 
> 
> *damned if this doesn't sound difficult/dangerous




Sounds good to me.


----------



## Aeson

It's way past my bed time. I'm both tired and wired.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> I didn't want to ask but I was curious if it was sent. I can't wait to see it.




Dont get too excited, its not a humvee or anything...


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> It's way past my bed time. I'm both tired and wired.




Sweet dreams Aeson.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Dont get too excited, its not a humvee or anything...



To me it can be anything. It's something from you first of all. It's also something from around the world. I can't help the anticipation.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Sweet dreams Aeson.



I'm not sure I can sleep.


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> Dont get too excited, its not a humvee or anything...




Yeah, I eated de humbee.


----------



## Dog Moon

Sometimes I think my friend doesn't really seem to be reading closely what I write [over AIM]:

Me: Work is starting to frustrate me a little.  People not calling me back is getting REALLY annoying.
Friend: what kind of people aren't calling you back?
Me: Case Managers.
Me: The people I need to speak with in order to get authorizations and stuff.[basically, they give the okay that we can provide the services and get paid for it]
Friend: ah.   could you just call them?

His question made no sense to me.  I WAS calling them.  I wouldn't be waiting for them to call me back if I had never called them in the first place.  If I didn't need to talk with them, I wouldn't be in this annoying predicament.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> Yeah, I eated de humbee.



I would ask about getting a hummer from her but I'm trying to get away from stuff like that.


I've moved to my bed so at least I'm going in the right direction. The next trick will be to turn off the computer and lamp then close my eyes and sleep.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:


> Sometimes I think my friend doesn't really seem to be reading closely what I write [over AIM]:
> 
> Me: Work is starting to frustrate me a little.  People not calling me back is getting REALLY annoying.
> Friend: what kind of people aren't calling you back?
> Me: Case Managers.
> Me: The people I need to speak with in order to get authorizations and stuff.[basically, they give the okay that we can provide the services and get paid for it]
> Friend: ah.   could you just call them?
> 
> His question made no sense to me.  I WAS calling them.  I wouldn't be waiting for them to call me back if I had never called them in the first place.  If I didn't need to talk with them, I wouldn't be in this annoying predicament.



Doggy's is back.

I think your friend means could you call them again? Call again to see if you get them this time.


----------



## Wereserpent

Dog Moon said:


> Sometimes I think my friend doesn't really seem to be reading closely what I write [over AIM]:
> 
> Me: Work is starting to frustrate me a little.  People not calling me back is getting REALLY annoying.
> Friend: what kind of people aren't calling you back?
> Me: Case Managers.
> Me: The people I need to speak with in order to get authorizations and stuff.[basically, they give the okay that we can provide the services and get paid for it]
> Friend: ah.   could you just call them?
> 
> His question made no sense to me.  I WAS calling them.  I wouldn't be waiting for them to call me back if I had never called them in the first place.  If I didn't need to talk with them, I wouldn't be in this annoying predicament.




DOG MOON!!!!

*Glomps Dog Moon*


----------



## Aeson

You crazy college kids and your glomping.



Holy moly. It's 1300 hours.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> To me it can be anything. It's something from you first of all. It's also something from around the world. I can't help the anticipation.




You are so sweet to me Aeson, thank you.



Aeson said:


> I'm not sure I can sleep.




I get likt that at times....like now. The anticipation of going out with the squad.



Galeros said:


> Yeah, I eated de humbee.




Damnit Galeros, now I have to walk to buy new underwear.



Dog Moon said:


> Sometimes I think my friend doesn't really seem to be reading closely what I write [over AIM]:
> 
> Me: Work is starting to frustrate me a little. People not calling me back is getting REALLY annoying.
> Friend: what kind of people aren't calling you back?
> Me: Case Managers.
> Me: The people I need to speak with in order to get authorizations and stuff.[basically, they give the okay that we can provide the services and get paid for it]
> Friend: ah. could you just call them?
> 
> His question made no sense to me. I WAS calling them. I wouldn't be waiting for them to call me back if I had never called them in the first place. If I didn't need to talk with them, I wouldn't be in this annoying predicament.





He's just going through the motions maybe? Just like some men I know....


Aeson said:


> I would ask about getting a hummer from her but I'm trying to get away from stuff like that.
> 
> 
> I've moved to my bed so at least I'm going in the right direction. The next trick will be to turn off the computer and lamp then close my eyes and sleep.




So I'm in bed with you? Naughty boy!


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> Damnit Galeros, now I have to walk to buy new underwear.




Oops.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> You are so sweet to me Aeson, thank you.



I try to be without putting you out of reach.





Goldmoon said:


> He's just going through the motions maybe? Just like some men I know....



Not all of us are like that. For some of us it's the person on the other end that matters most.



Goldmoon said:


> So I'm in bed with you? Naughty boy!



Yes you are.


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:


> DOG MOON!!!!
> 
> *Glomps Dog Moon*




What is Glomping?



Aeson said:


> Holy moly. It's 1300 hours.




*whispers* Pssst Aeson, you know thats 1 PM right?


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> Doggy's is back.




Sort of.  I'd stopped for a while when it got so slow and for a while, EnWorld wouldn't even load.  Even now, it's still sort of slow enough that I for the most part stay away, checking in occasionally, mainly the Media or 4e Houserules section cause I can tab them over and do something else while waiting.  Almost feels like dialup again.



Aeson said:


> I think your friend means could you call them again? Call again to see if you get them this time.




Worst part is that 2 of the 5 people I'm trying to get in contact with have apparently gone on a short vacation.  One is returning on the 18th and the other on the 20th.  Sooooo frustrating.  Why is this happening to me?!?


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> So I'm in bed with you? Naughty boy!




By that thinking, so is everyone else in the Hive.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> What is Glomping?
> 
> 
> 
> *whispers* Pssst Aeson, you know thats 1 PM right?



Glomping is where you run up then jump on someone and hug with arms and legs.

Pssst Goldie, I work at night.  This is as if it were 1am for everyone else. In other words it's freaking late for me. I have to be up in 8 hours for work.


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> What is Glomping?




Glomp — A hug in the manner of a small child, similar to a bearhug but often including one or both legs as well as arms. Also a hug in which the hugger jumps and catches the victim by surprise or off-guard. Occasionally referred to as a cross between a running tackle and a bearhug.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:


> Sort of.  I'd stopped for a while when it got so slow and for a while, EnWorld wouldn't even load.  Even now, it's still sort of slow enough that I for the most part stay away, checking in occasionally, mainly the Media or 4e Houserules section cause I can tab them over and do something else while waiting.  Almost feels like dialup again.
> 
> 
> 
> Worst part is that 2 of the 5 people I'm trying to get in contact with have apparently gone on a short vacation.  One is returning on the 18th and the other on the 20th.  Sooooo frustrating.  Why is this happening to me?!?



Because you neglect your hive duties.


Galeros said:


> By that thinking, so is everyone else in the Hive.



I'm ok with that,


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> I'm ok with that




Phuzzle.


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:


> By that thinking, so is everyone else in the Hive.




Yikes, um its getting a little crowded....whose hand is that?



Aeson said:


> Glomping is where you run up then jump on someone and hug with arms and legs.




Lets see, I weigh about (OMG I almost went there). Add 35 lbs for armor and helmet, 40 lb pack plus weapons. OUCH sounds dangerous for whoever I jump on.


Aeson said:


> Pssst Goldie, I work at night. This is as if it were 1am for everyone else. In other words it's freaking late for me. I have to be up in 8 hours for work.




I had forgotten you were on nights.


----------



## Wereserpent

Well, Hive, I have got to get going. I will drop by later.


----------



## Blackrat

Goldmoon said:


> Yikes, um its getting a little crowded....whose hand is that?




Whoops...

But what the hell is this!?


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Yikes, um its getting a little crowded....whose hand is that?
> 
> 
> 
> Lets see, I weigh about (OMG I almost went there). Add 35 lbs for armor and helmet, 40 lb pack plus weapons. OUCH sounds dangerous for whoever I jump on.
> 
> 
> I had forgotten you were on nights.



That would be my hand.

So you weigh 175 with gear?

I forgive you. You recently experienced head trauma.

I think I need to try for some sleep now. My battery is running low so it's time to go.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> I'm ok with that,




Youre OK with sharing me?


Galeros said:


> Well, Hive, I have got to get going. I will drop by later.




Be have Galeros


Blackrat said:


> Whoops...
> 
> But what the hell is this!?




Sorry, thats an attachment for my shotgun...now I have to clean it.....


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> So you weigh 175 with gear?.




Holy hell! If I weighed 100lbs at my height, I'd blow away. Maybe I weighed 100lba when I was 12....



Aeson said:


> I think I need to try for some sleep now. My battery is running low so it's time to go.




Night Aeson, Pleasant dreams.


----------



## Dog Moon

Goldmoon said:


> Holy hell! If I weighed 100lbs at my height, I'd blow away. Maybe I weighed 100lba when I was 12....




Hey!  Isn't it better to underestimate than overestimate?  Better to say 175 than like 375.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:


> Holy hell! If I weighed 100lbs at my height, I'd blow away. Maybe I weighed 100lba when I was 12....




If you weighed that much at your height, you could wear a pointy hat, and we could launch you like a ballista bolt.

Somehow, I have a feeling that that is not a viable insertion method.


----------



## Goldmoon

Dog Moon said:


> Hey! Isn't it better to underestimate than overestimate? Better to say 175 than like 375.




True but theres silly, then realistic...



The_Warlock said:


> If you weighed that much at your height, you could wear a pointy hat, and we could launch you like a ballista bolt.
> 
> Somehow, I have a feeling that that is not a viable insertion method.




Youd be surprised what the military considers viable, preferable is another thing entirely....


----------



## megamania

whomp whomp  There it is whoomp whoomp there it is


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> So you weigh 175 with gear?




Aeson didn't you know muscle weighs alot?  Her gear probably ways 25 - 50 lbs..  Sop she's a toned 125 or 150 lb gal....

gigity


----------



## Goldmoon

megamania said:


> whomp whomp There it is whoomp whoomp there it is




*looks around her room* Where?!?


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> You'd be surprised what the military considers viable, preferable is another thing entirely....




Well, at least you'd get recognition, "The Goldmoon Memorial SpearHat BlackOps Insertion System"

That's worth something, at least....


----------



## megamania

looking at the "ideal" weight of a 6 foot woman of medium build we are looking at 150-160 pounds.


----------



## Relique du Madde

The_Warlock said:


> "The Goldmoon Memorial SpearHat BlackOps Insertion System"
> 
> That's worth something, at least....




That sounds hot.  I bet you just made Aeson swoon


----------



## megamania

Time to go already.  Meeting ran late so I barely got to come home.  Back to work.


and that weight I gave was from Healthcheck Systems if anyone cares.


----------



## Goldmoon

Relique du Madde said:


> Aeson said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you weigh 175 with gear?
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Aeson didn't you know muscle weighs alot? Her gear probably ways 25 - 50 lbs.. Sop she's a toned 125 or 150 lb gal....
> 
> gigity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I must that before my accident, I was in the best shape of my life and I was very pleased with my body. I was all toned and trim and firm (I better stop before I turn myself on again...LOL) I havent been able to _seriously_ work out since then but I will soon.
Click to expand...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Goldmoon said:


> Well I must that before my accident, I was in the best shape of my life and I was very pleased with my body. I was all toned and trim and firm (I better stop before I turn myself on again...LOL) I havent been able to _seriously_ work out since then but I will soon.




*Head explodes...*


----------



## Goldmoon

The_Warlock said:


> Well, at least you'd get recognition, "The Goldmoon Memorial SpearHat BlackOps Insertion System"
> 
> That's worth something, at least....




Careful, you'll excite Aeson. 



megamania said:


> looking at the "ideal" weight of a 6 foot woman of medium build we are looking at 150-160 pounds.




Well add three inches and _maybe_ a few pounds.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Goldmoon said:


> Careful, you'll excite Aeson.
> 
> 
> 
> Well add three inches and _maybe_ a few pounds.




Question is the stats he gave for an thin/athletic chicks for the weight the other 95% of the women in America find ideal after they already snagged a bf or gf and start putting on pounds?  If it's the latter then add about 50 lbs.  :<


----------



## Goldmoon

Relique du Madde said:


> *Head explodes...*




Stop that. I don't need an ego.

It's been less that 2 weeks since my accident so I guess my shape hasnt really changed and I do workout lightly. I have never been one to say I was good looking or anything and I've always had issues with my body but I really do think I'm _HAWT_ at this point in my life.


----------



## Goldmoon

Relique du Madde said:


> Question is the stats he gave for an thin/athletic chicks for the weight the other 95% of the women in America find ideal after they already snagged a bf or gf and start putting on pounds? If it's the latter then add about 50 lbs. :<




I think Ive gained (weight-wise) in muscle what I've lost in fat. I dont weigh myself regularly but now youve got me curious and I cant go to the gym.


----------



## Goldmoon

Screw it, I'm going to see if I can get an update on what were doing and maybe I'll sneak by the scales at the gym. I'll be back later.


----------



## Goldmoon

Well, the scales say 185. Subtract about 8 lbs for boots and clothes. I can live with that considering how I look. Looks like I've got about an hour to kill and I'm all alone in the hive....


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:


> Looks like I've got about an hour to kill and I'm all alone in the hive....



Sorry, I'm trying to get some actual work done while I'm at work.

*looks around*

Okay, I didn't say I was SUCCEEDING, just trying.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:


> Sorry, I'm trying to get some actual work done while I'm at work.
> 
> *looks around*
> 
> Okay, I didn't say I was SUCCEEDING, just trying.




FROGGY!!!!!

How _you_ doin...


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Goldmoon said:


> FROGGY!!!!!
> 
> How _you_ doin...




Apparently bad, or at least not much. 

Where I live, it's 23:04. I think I'll wish everyone a sweet and pleasant day or night (depending on time zone, work shifts or insomnia)


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:


> FROGGY!!!!!
> 
> How _you_ doin...



Wow, I don't think I've ever seen anyone that happy to see me.  Note to self: Find extremely bored, lonely woman.  P.S. Add straight (or bi) and local to the description.

I am . . . surviving.  Battening down the hatches for National Singles Awareness Day, and contemplating work type stuff.

How're you?


----------



## Goldmoon

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Apparently bad, or at least not much.
> 
> Where I live, it's 23:04. I think I'll wish everyone a sweet and pleasant day or night (depending on time zone, work shifts or insomnia)




Well its 0110 here and I'm going to get going. Last check of my gear before we head out. I'll see you all when I get back. I expect it to be several days though. Bye all!


----------



## hafrogman

Bye bye, you two.


----------



## Wereserpent

Yummy!

So Delicious!


----------



## Relique du Madde

GiggitY?


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> GiggitY?




It is Phuzzle now.


----------



## Relique du Madde

phuzzle?


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> phuzzle?




Say Phuzzle instead of Giggity.


----------



## Relique du Madde

But what's a phuzzle?


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> But what's a phuzzle?




A Phuzzle is a Phuzzle.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Is it like s shizzle or a snizzle or a fuzzle?


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> Is it like s shizzle or a snizzle or a fuzzle?




It stands on its own.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Youre OK with sharing me?



With other women? Don't have a choice now do I, especially if you'll share? Still not sure about men.




Goldmoon said:


> Night Aeson, Pleasant dreams.



It was a pleasant dream. One that I'm not sure I can share.


Dog Moon said:


> Hey! Isn't it better to underestimate than overestimate? Better to say 175 than like 375.






The_Warlock said:


> If you weighed that much at your height, you could wear a pointy hat, and we could launch you like a ballista bolt.
> 
> Somehow, I have a feeling that that is not a viable insertion method.






Goldmoon said:


> Holy hell! If I weighed 100lbs at my height, I'd blow away. Maybe I weighed 100lba when I was 12.....






Relique du Madde said:


> Aeson didn't you know muscle weighs alot? Her gear probably ways 25 - 50 lbs.. Sop she's a toned 125 or 150 lb gal....
> 
> gigity




What the dog said. I was trying to be nice. I guess you can't underestimate either.



Goldmoon said:


> Well I must that before my accident, I was in the best shape of my life and I was very pleased with my body. I was all toned and trim and firm (I better stop before I turn myself on again...LOL) I havent been able to _seriously_ work out since then but I will soon.






Relique du Madde said:


> *Head explodes...*



ditto


Relique du Madde said:


> That sounds hot. I bet you just made Aeson swoon






Goldmoon said:


> Careful, you'll excite Aeson.



Some times I think I'm just a joke to you all. Not everything is a turn on.


Goldmoon said:


> I really do think I'm _HAWT_ at this point in my life.



I'll be the judge of that.


Goldmoon said:


> Well, the scales say 185. Subtract about 8 lbs for boots and clothes. I can live with that considering how I look. Looks like I've got about an hour to kill and I'm all alone in the hive....



One is never truly alone in the hive. 


Goldmoon said:


> Well its 0110 here and I'm going to get going. Last check of my gear before we head out. I'll see you all when I get back. I expect it to be several days though. Bye all!



And I wasn't here to see you off. Be safe out there. 


Relique du Madde said:


> But what's a phuzzle?



Ginnel invented it or at least used it first here.


Galeros said:


> It stands on its own.



On its 3rd leg.


----------



## Relique du Madde

*Sigh*

My gf wants to start selling home made bath products she's making at some website where she's starting up a shop.  She payed some person at etsy to make a banner for her using some images she found on the web and didn't like my criticism of the banner.  :^/

My criticism:  The banner didn't make it clear that she was selling bath products the combination of the shop name + the slogan (which was a cleaver play on the name) + the images she chose made it seems like she was selling sinks and bath tubs.

*Sigh*


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> *Sigh*
> 
> My gf wants to start selling home made bath products she's making at some website where she's starting up a shop. She payed some person at etsy to make a banner for her using some images she found on the web and didn't like my criticism of the banner. :^/
> 
> My criticism: The banner didn't make it clear that she was selling bath products the combination of the shop name + the slogan (which was a cleaver play on the name) + the images she chose made it seems like she was selling sinks and bath tubs.
> 
> *Sigh*



Big difference in those products. Hopefully it'll straighten out.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> Some times I think I'm just a joke to you all. Not everything is a turn on.




You're wrong.  I think existence is a gigantic joke and that we just haven't reached its punchline.


----------



## Aeson

I stayed up so late I slept late and was late for work. I also forgot my badge.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> I stayed up so late I slept late and was late for work. I also forgot my badge.




I hope that doesn't mean that they will force you to print out today's data reports by hand.


----------



## Mycanid

Hmm ... a certain little birdie mentioned to me that a certain military lady wanted to have a certain sentient fungus drop by?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Looks like me and my gf may be over.

Her response to my honesty was being a b---- and then retorting by saying well if your being brutally honest then I will be to....  I then told her iof what said is true and is what re really feels then there is no reason for us to be tother.

Fact of the matter is, if it is truly over I sort of don't care.  There's better, prettier, younger fish in the sea.


*Sigh*


----------



## Mycanid

Relique du Madde said:


> Looks like me and my gf may be over.
> 
> Her response to my honesty was being a b---- and then retorting by saying well if your being brutally honest then I will be to....  I then told her iof what said is true and is what re really feels then there is no reason for us to be tother.
> 
> Fact of the matter is, if it is truly over I sort of don't care.  There's better, prettier, younger fish in the sea.
> 
> 
> *Sigh*




Whoops.

I obviously poked my head back in the hive at an unexpected time....

Am sorry to hear this in any event Relique ... such things are never easy.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Yeah but it makes things easier. We only tend to see each other on weekends.  She is older then I am and its like most of the time she comes down she ends up bringing  her brother with her (who is also older then me) so she has company on her hour and a half long drive home.  As a result it hasn't been me and her doing anything alone while in my area in a long ass time. 

Since I work evenings and have school , when I do go and visit, I end up arriving there at 11:30 - midnight.  since there's nothing to do in her area all we do is watch tv since I tend to be tired and burnt out by the time I get there... and sadly its the same with her.


----------



## Knightfall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bH1AmyMSGuk]YouTube - Miss Piggy on The View 02/12/09 (3 of 5)[/ame]


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> I hope that doesn't mean that they will force you to print out today's data reports by hand.



 We have things we have to print but not much. I just had to get someone to let me in. I'm always early by at least 15 minutes so being 2 minutes late once shouldn't be an issue.


Mycanid said:


> Hmm ... a certain little birdie mentioned to me that a certain military lady wanted to have a certain sentient fungus drop by?



 A little late but always good to see you.


Relique du Madde said:


> Looks like me and my gf may be over.
> 
> Her response to my honesty was being a b---- and then retorting by saying well if your being brutally honest then I will be to.... I then told her iof what said is true and is what re really feels then there is no reason for us to be tother.
> 
> Fact of the matter is, if it is truly over I sort of don't care. There's better, prettier, younger fish in the sea.
> 
> 
> *Sigh*



 It sounds like it's been a long time coming.


Mycanid said:


> Whoops.
> 
> I obviously poked my head back in the hive at an unexpected time....
> 
> Am sorry to hear this in any event Relique ... such things are never easy.



 All heck breaks loose when you're around.


Relique du Madde said:


> Yeah but it makes things easier. We only tend to see each other on weekends. She is older then I am and its like most of the time she comes down she ends up bringing her brother with her (who is also older then me) so she has company on her hour and a half long drive home. As a result it hasn't been me and her doing anything alone while in my area in a long ass time.
> 
> Since I work evenings and have school , when I do go and visit, I end up arriving there at 11:30 - midnight. since there's nothing to do in her area all we do is watch tv since I tend to be tired and burnt out by the time I get there... and sadly its the same with her.



 You need to find someone closer.


----------



## Relique du Madde

There is a reason why I hate text messages and impersonal contact via technological means.   As I initially suspected her comment was a smart ass reply... but like always when it comes to text messages it snowballed into an argument.

These types of arguments take too much time away from the work i need to be doing.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Knightfall said:


> YouTube - Miss Piggy on The View 02/12/09 (3 of 5)




Anyone understand that video?  All I heard was oinking and clucking.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Well, all things come to and end... and it's over.... and it sucks.


----------



## Mycanid

Relique du Madde said:


> Well, all things come to and end... and it's over.... and it sucks.






Sorry to hear that Relique....


----------



## Mycanid

Hey!

7600 posts ... not bad.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Well, all things come to and end... and it's over.... and it sucks.



 We should have a singles sulk party in the hive on the 14th.


Mycanid said:


> Hey!
> 
> 7600 posts ... not bad.



 Congrats.


----------



## Aeson

Myc, how is your dad doing?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> We should have a singles sulk party in the hive on the 14th.




I'll just go out and watch Coraline.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Ah well, Relique, I am sorry. But if you didn't enjoy your times together anymore, I suppose it is for the better. 

And as you said, there are many fishes in the pond.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> I'll just go out and watch Coraline.



 Oh sure. Be antisocial.


----------



## Knightfall

Miss March (2009)

_"A young man awakens from a four-year coma to hear that his once virginal high-school sweetheart has since become a centerfold in one of the world's most famous men's magazines. He and his sex-crazed best friend decide to take a cross-country road trip in order to crash a party at the magazine's legendary mansion headquarters and win back the girl."_


----------



## Knightfall

Movie quote time!

[Character parachutes into a junkyard] 
He says: Where is this? 
Little kid say: Earth. Welcome.

Name the movie!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Ah well, Relique, I am sorry. But if you didn't enjoy your times together anymore, I suppose it is for the better.



I did enjoy my time with her but...it just sucked being really limited to how often I could see her and not being able to truly enjoy the our brief time together cause of her brother was often there or because of being tired from a long day of school or work. 



> And as you said, there are many fishes in the pond.




True... but unfortunately, my choices are very limited due to my work, school, home, and financial situation.


----------



## Aeson

Long distances, time differences, odd schedules and the such will weigh heavily on a relationship. Total commitment might not be enough even for that. 

Right now it seems you need to focus on your life and goals. A girlfriend will come later. 


Now that she's single, can I have her number?


----------



## Aeson

Words of advice: Don't mix Jelly Belly jelly beans unless you know what you're doing. Some combos taste awful.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Especially if you are mixing the Harry Potter ones..


----------



## Phaezen

Aeson said:


> Words of advice: Don't mix Jelly Belly jelly beans unless you know what you're doing. Some combos taste awful.




Fun party trick, place bowls of Jelly beans in strategic places in the room.  Sometime during the evening replace one of them with a bowl of sour jelly beans....


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Especially if you are mixing the Harry Potter ones..



 There are Harry Potter Jelly Belly beans or are they jelly beans with a tie in to the movie?


----------



## Aeson

Phaezen said:


> Fun party trick, place bowls of Jelly beans in strategic places in the room. Sometime during the evening replace one of them with a bowl of sour jelly beans....



 Sour would be cool. I like sour candies. They fit my real life personality.


----------



## Phaezen

Aeson said:


> Sour would be cool. I like sour candies.





But the look on someones face when they put a sour one in thier mouth when they re expecting sweet is priceless. Especialy those people who eat jelly beans by the handful


----------



## Aeson

Phaezen said:


> But the look on someones face when they put a sour one in thier mouth when they re expecting sweet is priceless. Especialy those people who eat jelly beans by the handful



 I know. I see the beauty of the trick.


----------



## Phaezen

Aeson said:


> I know. I see the beauty of the trick.




And now I have a craving for sourworms


----------



## Ginnel

Ahhh phuzzle...date came and went it was a good time but my stupid head has inserted unwelcome thoughts of doubt GRRrrr  not sure if writing it down cements them but I dunno.

I was letting her into my heart or at least thinking I was and then the shes not for you dump her came into my head phuz, phuz, phuzzle!

And now I just thought of her face and it seems alright again.

Pop psycologing myself, When I was with my first girlfriend I knew I wasn't in love with her when I was still going out with her and I had told her I'd loved her a few times (not meaning it, like you should) then I broke up with her when she had gone on holiday to Canada by email, this kind of hurt her and it has taken until last year for her to speak to me normally again (so around 5 years) I guess I just don't want to hurt any women.

Well I like her and my mind's attempts at self sabotage will not be triumphant!
EDIT: everything seems to be fine again in mind and I'm smiling like a loon which I invariably am.

I highly recommend Slumdog Millionaire, a brilliant film deserves the accolades it's getting.

Oh yeah Relique, have a *hug* from me I've only done the long distance thing before and to have your limited time together shared with someone else as well, I find kinda unbelievable.
These things are never easy, doesn't matter who finishes it, have a beer/tipple of your choice for me.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> There are Harry Potter Jelly Belly beans or are they jelly beans with a tie in to the movie?




Jelly Belly puts out "Hogwarts" jelly beans.  They tend to have disgusting flavors .


----------



## Ginnel

Like snot flavour and ear wax amongst others  well in the books anyway, Bertie Botts every flavour jelly beans or something like that 

EDIT: Yus! the whistle summoning worked for everyone  all of the regular Hivers I've seen around have posted in this thread, except maybe the Mods alter egos and stuff.

Heh my boss came round and went hmm how much does your chair adjust ahh not enough we can go to procurement and site health and safety reasons as to needed to buy a new one (personally i think its for the reason that its orange and not blue like the rest  )


----------



## Aeson

Ginnel, We're still missing a couple. Darth K'trava and Aurora.


----------



## Ginnel

[Opera Elmur Fudd]
I killed da thwead! I killed da thwead!
[/opera Elmur Fudd]


----------



## Ginnel

Aeson said:


> Ginnel, We're still missing a couple. Darth K'trava and Aurora.



Hmm I've only heard of Aurora through mentionings of her in the Hive EDIT:  (Hmm maybe aurora has posted while I was pottering around here) and Darth K'trava I've never even heard of in my time here (which in all honesty is reasonably limited in the grand scheme of things  )


----------



## Aeson

Ginnel said:


> [Opera Elmur Fudd]
> I killed da thwead! I killed da thwead!
> [/opera Elmur Fudd]



What thwead did you kill?



Ginnel said:


> Hmm I've only heard of Aurora through mentionings of her in the Hive and Darth K'trava I've never even heard of in my time here (which in all honesty is reasonably limited in the grand scheme of things  )



Aurora felt ignored her last time in the hive so she hasn't come back. Darth goes through spells where she's here and when she's not. Oddly enough she is the only Hiver I've met in person. Gamed with her once also. i guess it helps that she lives closer than the rest of you people.


----------



## Ginnel

Aeson said:


> What thwead did you kill?
> 
> 
> Aurora felt ignored her last time in the hive so she hasn't come back. Darth goes through spells where she's here and when she's not. Oddly enough she is the only Hiver I've met in person. Gamed with her once also. i guess it helps that she lives closer than the rest of you people.



Well Hivers do tend to stick to their own  which kinda makes sense cause you know them better

I remember feeling ignored when I started out


----------



## Aeson

Ginnel said:


> Well Hivers do tend to stick to their own  which kinda makes sense cause you know them better
> 
> I remember feeling ignored when I started out



she wasn't new. She just got lost in the shuffle with new people coming in I guess.


----------



## Aeson

TMI 

[sblock]You've been warned.
[sblock]I'm happy my weight is back to where it was last week. I gained 4-5 pounds because of an intestinal issue. I hope to find in the end I'm actually lighter than I was last week. [/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Ginnel

Aeson said:


> TMI
> 
> [sblock]You've been warned.
> [sblock]I'm happy my weight is back to where it was last week. I gained 4-5 pounds because of an intestinal issue. I hope to find in the end I'm actually lighter than I was last week. [/sblock][/sblock]



TMI?

Were you on the salads too or was that Mega?


----------



## Aeson

Ginnel said:


> TMI?
> 
> Were you on the salads too or was that Mega?



I said TMI then put it in the block in case someone didn't want to read about it. Maybe I did to make them want to.

Mega is on crack or meth.  No one loses that much on dieting alone.lol

I wasn't on a diet this weekend. I had a blockage that caused me to put on weight. And as they say that too shall pass. It's starting to. lol


----------



## Ginnel

Aeson said:


> I said TMI then put it in the block in case someone didn't want to read about it. Maybe I did to make them want to.
> 
> Mega is on crack or meth.  No one loses that much on dieting alone.lol
> 
> I wasn't on a diet this weekend. I had a blockage that caused me to put on weight. And as they say that too shall pass. It's starting to. lol



Ahh no i didn't know what TMI meant and I was to lazy to google, done now though 

*imagines Gandalf in Aeson's intestine "None Shall Pass!!!"*


----------



## Aeson

Ginnel said:


> Ahh no i didn't know what TMI meant and I was to lazy to google, done now though
> 
> *imagines Gandalf in Aeson's intestine "None Shall Pass!!!"*



I guess I didn't understand what you meant.

If Gandalf was cheese and red meat I would agree with you on that.lol


----------



## Ginnel

Aeson said:


> I guess I didn't understand what you meant.
> 
> If Gandalf was cheese and red meat I would agree with you on that.lol





Hmm so we have gandalf with his ring of fire, staff of cheese and the ancient elven sword "red meat" against the bowelrog and they will dive into the bowels of the Aeson itself before Gandalf gets recycled in White (or brown but maybe that would be stealing radagasts schtick  )


----------



## Aeson

Ginnel said:


> Hmm so we have gandalf with his ring of fire, staff of cheese and the ancient elven sword "red meat" against the bowelrog and they will dive into the bowels of the Aeson itself before Gandalf gets recycled in White (or brown but maybe that would be stealing radagasts schtick  )



Brilliant. 

Work tacos and nachos in and you have an epic tale.


----------



## Wereserpent

Morning Hive!


----------



## Ginnel

MMORPG!!

Massively Merry Online Role Playing Greeting!!


----------



## Wereserpent

Ginnel said:


> MMORPG!!
> 
> Massively Merry Online Role Playing Greeting!!


----------



## Phaezen

Evening hive!


----------



## Ginnel

WTH!!

Well Tested Hello


----------



## Phaezen

Phaezen
Hollers
Ululating
Zebras
Zip
Lightly
Everywhere


----------



## Relique du Madde

Heh heh... as far as the mm2e game is conserned, the ball is in both Ginnel and Froggy are open for the preverbial "winning" shot.


----------



## Aeson

Did the weekend slow down come early?


----------



## Relique du Madde

It's the rain and the realization that the US government passed a 1087 page 780 miilion dollar "stimulus" bill when people in congress only had 10 hours to review it.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> It's the rain and the realization that the US government passed a 1087 page 780 miilion dollar "stimulus" bill when people in congress only had 10 hours to review it.



giggity?


----------



## Aeson

Getting up early wasn't such a good idea. I'm still sleepy.


----------



## Relique du Madde

What time do tyou usuually wake up?


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> What time do tyou usuually wake up?



8 or 9pm. I got up around 4pm today. I hoped getting up early would help me get to sleep early tomorrow morning.


----------



## Wereserpent

I am still here!


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Galeros said:


> I am still here!




I am not in 3..2..1...NOW!


----------



## Wereserpent

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> I am not in 3..2..1...NOW!




Awww, why did you run away?


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> Awww, why did you run away?



Cause you tried to eat the dancing baby.


I just remembered another hiver that hasn't been around. Ferret. Ginnel, he's one of your countrymen. Go over to his flat and get home.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> Cause you tried to eat the dancing baby.
> 
> 
> I just remembered another hiver that hasn't been around. Ferret. Ginnel, he's one of your countrymen. Go over to his flat and get home.


----------



## Relique du Madde

That baby is evil.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


>



You asked. I'm sorry you didn't like the answer.


Relique du Madde said:


> That baby is evil.



and what would happen if Galeros had consumed that evil?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> and what would happen if Galeros had consumed that evil?




Ever watch Alien?


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Ever watch Alien?



  I was thinking more like in the Highlander series when Duncan took in 1 too many evil quickenings.


----------



## Aeson

While I haven't reached that point yet I've been told a 10 pound weight loss makes a big difference. I'm close and I can tell a difference. I have a little more energy and my clothes are a bit looser. If I could stop being depressed I might be able to enjoy this feeling more.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> I was thinking more like in the Highlander series when Duncan took in 1 too many evil quickenings.




What happened when that occured?


----------



## Knightfall

Just stopping by... how's the Hive, tonight?


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> What happened when that occured?



 He started to become evil. The evil possessed him.


----------



## Knightfall

Mmm... pancakes!


----------



## megamania

Just did the WoTC survey.  I doubt they will like me much when they go over it


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> While I haven't reached that point yet I've been told a 10 pound weight loss makes a big difference. .




I felt it



Aeson said:


> I'm close and I can tell a difference. I have a little more energy and my clothes are a bit looser. .




Now I need a belt for all of my pants and two of the three belts require new holes to be added.



Aeson said:


> If I could stop being depressed I might be able to enjoy this feeling more.




Ditto.

If a nuke or two dropped it wouldn't bother me much at this point.


----------



## megamania

Appears everyone is gone doing what they do when I'm around so I'll go visit Media and come back.

later


----------



## Relique du Madde

What WoTC survey?


----------



## megamania

Top of page.... DnD Insider


----------



## Klatu Barada Necktie

Relique du Madde said:


> What WoTC survey?




This one.


----------



## Phaezen

Morning Hive

*game over insert caffiene to continue*

*inserts caffiene*

And now in the spirit of the day, for all the ladies


----------



## Knightfall

Goodnight hive.


----------



## Relique du Madde

You know...  I was going to post a messed up valentine's day "motivational" picture.


----------



## Phaezen

Relique du Madde said:


> You know...  I was going to post a messed up valentine's day "motivational" picture.




Don't let me stop you


----------



## Relique du Madde

Phaezen said:


> Don't let me stop you




No, it's not you that's stopping me, its the fact that the picture might be thread booting worthy.


----------



## Phaezen

Relique du Madde said:


> No, it's not you that's stopping me, its the fact that the picture might be thread booting worthy.




Ah right then


----------



## Aeson

Phaezen said:


> Morning Hive
> 
> *game over insert caffiene to continue*
> 
> *inserts caffiene*
> 
> And now in the spirit of the day, for all the ladies



Bah humbug.


----------



## megamania

Wife sent me a balloon and a letter to Mack.  The manager found it quite it funny as she marched down the isle between all of these presses this a bunch of guys all watching.


----------



## megamania

and for the not so good news.... I knew it would happen eventually


239.8 pounds  2/25/09

232.4 pounds  2/01/09

228.4 pounds  2/07/09

231.2 pounds  2/14/09

aw well.....


----------



## Ginnel

megamania said:


> and for the not so good news.... I knew it would happen eventually
> 
> 
> 239.8 pounds 2/25/09
> 
> 232.4 pounds 2/01/09
> 
> 228.4 pounds 2/07/09
> 
> 231.2 pounds 2/14/09
> 
> aw well.....



Persistance! keep going!

*Yoinks the team name in Relique's Supers game*

Man cleaning the house is hard work  done the bathroom and cooking area now I need to sort out the kitchen the living room and my room 3 hours should be time enough


----------



## WhatGravitas

This is a weird day! I woke up 3:30 AM! And finished book 10 of the Dresden Files by Noon (started 4:00 AM). And I'm not tired!

But slightly hyper and awake.

BTW: Ginnel! I've clicked on your sig for the first time, I think. And came to the conclusion that I prefer to think of you as a cat. Your avatar is just makes a faaaaar too strong impression...

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Ginnel

Lord Tirian said:


> This is a weird day! I woke up 3:30 AM! And finished book 10 of the Dresden Files by Noon (started 4:00 AM). And I'm not tired!
> 
> But slightly hyper and awake.
> 
> BTW: Ginnel! I've clicked on your sig for the first time, I think. And came to the conclusion that I prefer to think of you as a cat. Your avatar is just makes a faaaaar too strong impression...
> 
> Cheers, LT.



Hehe, I like the Kitty I've actually sent an email to the guy who draws the comics and asked his permission to use them as Avatars, who knows whether I'll get a response or not 

To be honest I get very confused when people change Avatars at first, that is the person kinda, but I get used to it


----------



## WhatGravitas

Ginnel said:


> To be honest I get very confused when people change Avatars at first, that is the person kinda, but I get used to it



Hmmm.... I think I have to change my avatar! 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Ginnel

Hmm I thought asking this new girl round to watch some DVDs with some icecream and a bottle of wine was a bit stingy, so my male ego went I know I'll cook for her.

Hmmm I've had better plans.

I have nothing which I'd call my speciality so I just went for Beef Stroganoff, some tealights and a couple of bottle of red


----------



## Blackrat

Ginnel said:


> I have nothing which I'd call my speciality so I just went for Beef Stroganoff, some tealights and a couple of bottle of red




A bit of a "heavy" choice for romantic dinner, but it's the thought that counts . Let us know how it went.


----------



## Ginnel

Blackrat said:


> A bit of a "heavy" choice for romantic dinner, but it's the thought that counts . Let us know how it went.



Hmm conservative portions then 

I'm getting nervous now 

And do you know what I've forgotten, clothes I haven't got anything but T-shirts really, I think I'll have to standby iron a work shirt in case she walks through the door in a slinky black number or something 

On the letting you know how it went, of course! I've taken up too much space talking about my personal life to stop now


----------



## megamania

Just spent the last hour feeding the kids and sanding / salting the walks and driveway.   such a mess.


Did our Valentines thing last weekend by going out for dinner and seeing a live Blues group at the local underground arts & music gallery.  Humorously named- In the Basement.


----------



## megamania

welp.... back to the storyhour and cleaning tabletop for the storyhour.   I am looking to have a dungeon time spread of roughly 13 x4 foot with a huge crevass in the middle with a bridge (so more like 15x4 ft) and run the Siberys Seven through it.

If the wife didn't break the camera (fell on ice and bounced the camera very hard) I hope to take photos and post them here and aroundabouts on the site.


til then-  happy Valentine's day.


----------



## Wereserpent

Happy Valentine's Day Everyone!

*Gives everyone hugs*


----------



## Relique du Madde

What no glomp?


----------



## WhatGravitas

Relique du Madde said:


> What no glomp?



What the glomp?

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> What no glomp?




Pulling off a simultaneous glomp on everyone is very hard to do!

For Tirian: Glomp — A hug in the manner of a small child, similar to a bearhug but often including one or both legs as well as arms. Also a hug in which the hugger jumps and catches the victim by surprise or off-guard. Occasionally referred to as a cross between a running tackle and a bearhug.


----------



## Klatu Barada Necktie

Happy Valentines Day hivers!

*group hug*


----------



## Aeson

I say again. Bah humbug.


----------



## Klatu Barada Necktie

Aeson said:


> I say again. Bah humbug.




If it really bothers you all that much than stop thinking about it. The day will be over soon enough.


----------



## Aeson

Klatu Barada Necktie said:


> If it really bothers you all that much than stop thinking about it. The day will be over soon enough.



It doesn't really. It's like any other day for me.


----------



## Aeson

Topic of discussion for the last 10 minutes at the table: Chia Crotch.


----------



## Knightfall

Hey Hive, check this out...

Coat of Arms Visual Designer


----------



## Klatu Barada Necktie

Swords & a bat eh? Interesting.


----------



## Knightfall

Klatu Barada Necktie said:


> Swords & a bat eh? Interesting.



It was my first attempt so it might need some work. Still, the program interface is really simple and a whole lot of fun.

Here's my second attempt...


----------



## Klatu Barada Necktie

First attempt:


----------



## Aeson

Is it pathetic that I really miss Goldmoon?


----------



## Knightfall

Klatu Barada Necktie said:


> First attempt:



Interesting design.


----------



## Knightfall

My third attempt...


----------



## Knightfall

Time to sleep. 

Goodnight all.


----------



## Klatu Barada Necktie

Second Attempt:


----------



## Klatu Barada Necktie

Third attempt:


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Is it pathetic that I really miss Goldmoon?




No, not really. She's a nice gal.


----------



## Relique du Madde

My xgf came over.  We talked saw coraline and um...  giggity


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> No, not really. She's a nice gal.



  I guess that I feel that I miss her more than I should if that makes sense.


Relique du Madde said:


> My xgf came over.  We talked saw coraline and um...  giggity



I'm not surprised.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Relique du Madde said:


> My xgf came over.  We talked saw coraline and um...  giggity




Well, that's a kind of setback I... wouldn't call a setback.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Well, that's a kind of setback I... wouldn't call a setback.



Totally unrelated: There are squirrels in my garden!

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Aeson

Lord Tirian said:


> Totally unrelated: There are squirrels in my garden!
> 
> Cheers, LT.



Are they gray squirrels? If they are I'd like to say they are pay back for The Spice Girls, The Beatles, George Michael and Benny Hill.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Aeson said:


> Are they gray squirrels? If they are I'd like to say they are pay back for The Spice Girls, The Beatles, George Michael and Benny Hill.



Yeah, grey. But still cute. And I have nothing to do with these musical atrocities! 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Aeson

Lord Tirian said:


> Yeah, grey. But still cute. And I have nothing to do with these musical atrocities!
> 
> Cheers, LT.



You are a casualty of war. Collateral damage.

I heard last year that the squirrels were there and had been for some time. They're displacing the native red ones.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Aeson said:


> You are a casualty of war. Collateral damage.



At that time I wasn't even living there!!!


Aeson said:


> I heard last year that the squirrels were there and had been for some time. They're displacing the native red ones.



Yeah, makes me sad as well. 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Ginnel

Aeson said:


> I guess that I feel that I miss her more than I should if that makes sense.
> 
> I'm not surprised.



 As long as your not pinning relationship hopes on her its fine 

Stroganoff went down well, and she's still here 20 hours later


----------



## WhatGravitas

Ginnel said:


> Stroganoff went down well, and she's still here 20 hours later



So... what are you doing in front of your PC? 

Oh, wait, is it a laptop? Then I understand... these things are weird. 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Aeson

Ginnel said:


> As long as your not pinning relationship hopes on her its fine



And what if I do? don't get me wrong, I have a realistic view of relationships these days. She is so far out of my league not to mention far away. 


Ginnel said:


> Stroganoff went down well, and she's still here 20 hours later



Phuzzle?


----------



## Ginnel

Aeson said:


> And what if I do? don't get me wrong, I have a realistic view of relationships these days. She is so far out of my league not to mention far away.
> 
> Phuzzle?



You're a nice guy, it would make me smile to see you happy  in my opinion focusing on something unnatainable would be delaying that.

We had a nice Phuzzle  bear in mind in this context phuzzle does not describe, nudge, nudge, wink, wink, know what I mean.

We also watched True Romance last night, as she hadn't seen it before.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> I guess that I feel that I miss her more than I should if that makes sense.



Yeah. Hey, I still hopelessly love and miss a girl who died nearly 10 years ago. At least you're not the only one with pathetic feelings towards unattainable.


Ginnel said:


> Stroganoff went down well, and she's still here 20 hours later


----------



## Aeson

Ginnel said:


> You're a nice guy, it would make me smile to see you happy  in my opinion focusing on something unnatainable would be delaying that.
> 
> We had a nice Phuzzle  bear in mind in this context phuzzle does not describe, nudge, nudge, wink, wink, know what I mean.
> 
> We also watched True Romance last night, as she hadn't seen it before.



Nice guys that look like you get girlfriends if only with breaks of variable intervals. Nice guys that look like me get girls that are friends. There seems to be a difference. 

I mentioned to a friend last night that I seem to be able to get women to like me online or at least claim to. 

Women that are far away and safe behind their computer screens can say things like that. In real life it doesn't work that way. Women are like dogs, they can smell the fear and lack of confidence that they themselves contribute to. 

And one way to look at things realistic or not. Everything is unattainable until reached for. The moon was unattainable until a group of men were determined enough to get there. She may be Goldmoon but she is not The Moon. Do I think I have what it takes to reach her? Oh HELL no.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Yeah. Hey, I still hopelessly love and miss a girl who died nearly 10 years ago. At least you're not the only one with pathetic feelings towards unattainable.



A dead girl truly *IS* unattainable. That one I'll give you. I must be hopelessly pathetic to you if you're making that comparison. Thanks a lot. That really helps.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Ginnel said:


> As long as your not pinning relationship hopes on her its fine
> 
> Stroganoff went down well, and she's still here 20 hours later



Where is the :WIN: smiley when one needs it?



Ginnel said:


> We also watched True Romance last night, as she hadn't seen it before.



So that's what the kids call it these days. (Where's the :naughy: smiley when one needs it?)


----------



## WhatGravitas

Aeson said:


> A dead girl truly *IS* unattainable. That one I'll give you. I must be hopelessly pathetic to you if you're making that comparison. Thanks a lot. That really helps.



Eh, don't be so gloomy, cheer up! Take a walk in a park, enjoy the fresh air... that can be incredibly refreshing. Just take a lot around you... and see that things are beautiful.

Cheers, LT.


----------



## megamania

Seems life goes on as normal for most of us then.


----------



## megamania

I originally had a day of going into work later than normal but I've been called in.  Have to leave soon.   Kinda sucks even if I need the money.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> A dead girl truly *IS* unattainable. That one I'll give you. I must be hopelessly pathetic to you if you're making that comparison. Thanks a lot. That really helps.




Sorry, I'm in a depressing mood. I was mearly saying, you might be pathetic, but tragic love is so common that if you are, then 4/5 of the world's population is at least as pathetic as you .

Besides, I never got over her, but I have gotten over the fact that I can't get over her, which makes life a bit easier. So even if you can't get over this, you can always get over the not getting over part . See, I'm not only depressing, I'm confusing as hell as well


----------



## Knightfall

Hi Hive!

Anyone know what's up with Rev? (He hasn't been around since Wednesday.)


----------



## Knightfall

megamania said:


> I originally had a day off going into work later than normal but I've been called in.  Have to leave soon.   Kinda sucks even if I need the money.



Working on a Sunday totally bites. Do you get overtime?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Ginnel said:


> As long as your not pinning relationship hopes on her its fine
> 
> Stroganoff went down well, and she's still here 20 hours later




Dude... she's tallying up your stuff and deciding what she's going to throw out when she moves in... RUN!!!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Knightfall said:


> Hi Hive!
> 
> Anyone know what's up with Rev? (He hasn't been around since Wednesday.)




Last time he showed up he said he's lurking and been doing alot of stuff with his mom and Mandy....


----------



## Knightfall

Blackrat said:


> Yeah. Hey, I still hopelessly love and miss a girl who died nearly 10 years ago. At least you're not the only one with pathetic feelings towards unattainable.






Aeson said:


> A dead girl truly *IS* unattainable. That one I'll give you. I must be hopelessly pathetic to you if you're making that comparison. Thanks a lot. That really helps.






Blackrat said:


> . . . I never got over her, but I have gotten over the fact that I can't get over her, which makes life a bit easier. So even if you can't get over this, you can always get over the not getting over part . See, I'm not only depressing, I'm confusing as hell as well



Blackrat, I understand how you feel. I fell in love with a girl in high school but never had the chance to tell her how I felt. I never got over her, but I have gotten over the fact that it wasn't meant to be.

My family left that small Alberta town after my high school graduation, and since then I've only gone back a few times. The last time I was there was a really bad experience for me, so I decided that I was done torturing myself over something that could never change.

There isn't a reason to go back anymore. For me to do so would be a exercise in pain and futility.


----------



## Knightfall

Relique du Madde said:


> Last time he showed up he said he's lurking and been doing alot of stuff with his mom and Mandy....



Thanks for the info, Relique. How's life with you?


----------



## Relique du Madde

I'm alright, you?


*Notices the time*  Frack!  *Runs out the door*


----------



## Knightfall

Relique du Madde said:


> I'm alright, you?
> 
> 
> *Notices the time*  Frack!  *Runs out the door*



I'm okay. I'm feeling better today than I was feeling yesterday.

Talk to you later.


----------



## Ginnel

Relique du Madde said:


> Dude... she's tallying up your stuff and deciding what she's going to throw out when she moves in... RUN!!!




 

there was a laugh out loud for that 

When Charlotte moves in/when the first girl who moves in that will be a weird weird time, I hope I'm cut out for it, at the moment I can't sleep properly in a bed with a girl but I imagine I'll get used to that in time, and infact I got a reasonable amount of sleep last night (I think  )


----------



## Blackrat

Ginnel said:


> there was a laugh out loud for that
> 
> When Charlotte moves in/when the first girl who moves in that will be a weird weird time, I hope I'm cut out for it, at the moment I can't sleep properly in a bed with a girl but I imagine I'll get used to that in time, and infact I got a reasonable amount of sleep last night (I think  )




It'll soon turn upside down if you get to sleep next to her more often. I can't any longer sleep good if there isn't someone next to me .


----------



## Wereserpent

I buy sausage! 

Ariefotoyo.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Ginnel said:


> When Charlotte moves in/when the first girl who moves in that will be a weird weird time, I hope I'm cut out for it, at the moment I can't sleep properly in a bed with a girl but I imagine I'll get used to that in time, and infact I got a reasonable amount of sleep last night (I think  )



Believe me, it's great and fun and comforting at once. Even now, I have nothing but fond memories of moving together and living together. If it comes to that, enjoy every minute of it.

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Klatu Barada Necktie

Aeson said:


> Are they gay squirrels?



The first time I read that, that's how I saw it.


----------



## Klatu Barada Necktie

Relique du Madde said:


> I'm alright, you?
> 
> 
> *Notices the time*  Frack!  *Runs out the door*









Eye see you.


----------



## Relique du Madde

The giant beholder didn't completely load.


----------



## Aeson

Lord Tirian said:


> Eh, don't be so gloomy, cheer up! Take a walk in a park, enjoy the fresh air... that can be incredibly refreshing. Just take a lot around you... and see that things are beautiful.
> 
> Cheers, LT.



i went to bed instead. It was after my bed time anyway. 


Blackrat said:


> Sorry, I'm in a depressing mood. I was mearly saying, you might be pathetic, but tragic love is so common that if you are, then 4/5 of the world's population is at least as pathetic as you .



Not sure that helps. 


Blackrat said:


> Besides, I never got over her, but I have gotten over the fact that I can't get over her, which makes life a bit easier. So even if you can't get over this, you can always get over the not getting over part . See, I'm not only depressing, I'm confusing as hell as well



I'm tired of getting over getting over. I'd like to break someone's heart and leave them in the dust for once. I want to leave someone wondering "what if".


----------



## Relique du Madde

StumpyGivens said:


> ==You don't know me!==
> You have been banned for the following reason:
> Tyler Starke
> 
> Date the ban will be lifted: Never





Wtf?  *Waves Goodbye*

Apparently this Taylor Starke has been banned for life and wanted us to know.

Does anyone care?


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Wtf?  *Waves Goodbye*
> 
> Apparently this Taylor Starke has been banned for life and wanted us to know.
> 
> Does anyone care?



Remember the guy with the grudge I mentioned? That's him. He's trying to make life hell for Morrus in his own way. Doing anything he can think of but it's not working.


----------



## hafrogman

I think the best part is that he thinks that 27 posts counts as "forum pwnage".  I've seen Mega post more in a fit of boredom than this guy did in his "pwnage".


----------



## Relique du Madde

That explains alot.  Where are the mods when you need them to clean up the server mess / perma ban...

2 minutes per report is too long.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> I think the best part is that he thinks that 27 posts counts as "forum pwnage".  I've seen Mega post more in a fit of boredom than this guy did in his "pwnage".



At least I'm safe in knowing there are at least 2 people at CM more loathed than me.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Heh.  I'm glad that the "magic bullet" is only a plot device and that I'm not allowing  Drain/Nullify to all powers into the game...  Nullify LINKED TO Corrosion as an attack is cheesy-scary.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> At least I'm safe in knowing there are at least 2 people at CM more loathed than me.



Our buddy Tyler, and. . . me?  They founded CM just so they could have a place to discuss how much they hate frogs?







			
				Morrus said:
			
		

> My hat of forg noes know limet!


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> Our buddy Tyler, and. . . me?  They founded CM just so they could have a place to discuss how much they hate frogs?



No not you. Morrus probably doesn't even know who you are.


----------



## Aeson

Last night my Harnmaster group created characters for Shadowrun. My character is an Ork hacker. I'm basing him off of a guy I work with. You may have heard me refer to him as Snory McSnore and the @hole I work with. 

William the Ork will be uncouth and a pain in the ass. He'll never ever refer to someone by their name unless he's setting them up for a fall. Women will be shown almost no respect unless that woman is in a place of athority.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> No not you. Morrus probably doesn't even know who you are.



. . . *sniff*  He's just like Krusty.

Morrus: Who are you, kid?
Me: I'm hafrogman, I donated $500 during the last server drive. . .
Morrus: . . . er, yeah.  But what have you done for me lately?
Me: I brought you that danish.
Morrus: And I'll never forget it.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> . . . *sniff*  He's just like Krusty.
> 
> Morrus: Who are you, kid?
> Me: I'm hafrogman, I donated $500 during the last server drive. . .
> Morrus: . . . er, yeah.  But what have you done for me lately?
> Me: I brought you that danish.
> Morrus: And I'll never forget it.



Did you seriously donate that much money? Then he knows who you are. I'm surprised you're not on his Christmas card list.

If I started a message board would you donate that much to the cause?


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> If I started a message board would you donate that much to the cause?




I would send you a chocolate-chip cookie


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> I would send you a chocolate-chip cookie




What no milk?


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> What no milk?




I don't think it would stay good long enough.


----------



## Klatu Barada Necktie

Blackrat said:


> I would send you a chocolate-chip cookie




Make 'em extreme chips and count me in! I'm a chocoholic!


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> I would send you a chocolate-chip cookie



I don't need no damn cookies. I'm trying to lose weight.\




Relique du Madde said:


> What no milk?



It'd have to be lactose free.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Lactose free milk... I wonder how they make that..


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Lactose free milk... I wonder how they make that..



I don't want to know. It's probably not good for you.


----------



## Darkness

Relique du Madde said:


> 2 minutes per report is too long.



Yeah, probably better to report only, like, 1-3 posts per spammer account. We mass-delete all of a spammer's posts anyway, which doesn't require knowing where they are. Mentioning that there are more can never hurt, of course.


----------



## Aeson

Hey, Darkness. Long time, no see. Maybe that's because you're dark.


----------



## Klatu Barada Necktie

*casts _magic missile_ to illuminate the darkness*


----------



## Relique du Madde

Let's see which hivers have not posted in this hive:

Duskblade.
Horacio.
Catmoon.
Sliderwade

I think's that's all.


----------



## Aeson

Klatu Barada Necktie said:


> *casts _magic missile_ to *eliminate *the darkness*



Bastard.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Let's see which hivers have not posted in this hive:
> 
> Duskblade.
> Horacio.
> Catmoon.
> Sliderwade
> 
> I think's that's all.




I have posted in this hive -->



Reveille said:


> I'm around I'm just fairly busy helping my mom out with stuff around the house. We've also been out and about doing some shopping.
> 
> And Mandy doesn't have a basement.




Whats up fellas?


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Let's see which hivers have not posted in this hive:
> 
> Duskblade.
> Horacio.
> Catmoon.
> Sliderwade
> 
> I think's that's all.



jdvn1
Aurora
Bront


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> I have posted in this hive -->
> 
> 
> 
> Whats up fellas?




  I had to double check the post count to see if that wasn't in the last hive.

Nothing much.


----------



## Klatu Barada Necktie

Aeson said:


> Bastard.




I said illuminate, not eliminate:



Klatu Barada Necktie said:


> *casts _magic missile_ to *illuminate* the darkness*


----------



## Relique du Madde

Klatu Barada Necktie said:


> I said illuminate, not eliminate:




But Darkness is already a part of our secret society...  Did you enter him into another one that is more secret then our secret one?


----------



## Darkness

Aeson said:


> Hey, Darkness. Long time, no see. Maybe that's because you're dark.



Yeah, I haven't been online as much as I would have liked for the past couple months. Just too many voices in my head too much stuff to think about.


Klatu Barada Necktie said:


> *casts _magic missile_ to illuminate the darkness*



In moments like this, I'm really glad my glasses turn into shades when necessary.


----------



## Relique du Madde

So Rev, what have you been up to?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> So Rev, what have you been up to?




I got back from Mandy's an hour ago, unpacked and settled in. Right now I'm working on a new Pathfinder world. 

I have no idea as per the campaign and world name. Some hivers have made it into the deity listing.

I want to include Aseon, but am not sure what his deific focus, domains and typical worshipers should be. Others include Demongirl, Blackrat and Aurora.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Awe...   Can I be someone epic extra-planer guy that said's he's a god but is not actually a god, but is in truth a ham sandwich?


----------



## Klatu Barada Necktie

Well I should probably be toddling off to bed, so until later guys and gals.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> I got back from Mandy's an hour ago, unpacked and settled in. Right now I'm working on a new Pathfinder world.
> 
> I have no idea as per the campaign and world name. Some hivers have made it into the deity listing.
> 
> I want to include Aseon, but am not sure what his deific focus, domains and typical worshipers should be. Others include Demongirl, Blackrat and Aurora.




Yea! I am a god! 

What kind of god am I?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Yea! I am a god!
> 
> What kind of god am I?




You may be a god, but you can never be a ham sandwich.  See, being a ham sandwich, I'm considered deadly to about 2/3s of earth's population. Roughly.


----------



## Aeson

Klatu Barada Necktie said:


> I said illuminate, not eliminate:



Iz jus jokin


Darkness said:


> Yeah, I haven't been online as much as I would have liked for the past couple months. Just too many voices in my head too much stuff to think about.



Good that you're here now. I know about those voices. The ones in my head have been telling me some really horrible things lately.


Reveille said:


> I want to include Aseon, but am not sure what his deific focus, domains and typical worshipers should be. Others include Demongirl, Blackrat and Aurora.



You're making me a god?


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Yea! I am a god!
> 
> What kind of god am I?



God of vermin.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Awe...   Can I be someone epic extra-planer guy that said's he's a god but is not actually a god, but is in truth a ham sandwich?




I wanted to include you Relique, and I just figured it out in a fit of genius; you are the Master of Mysteries (now I just need to pidgeonhole your domains).



Blackrat said:


> Yea! I am a god!
> 
> What kind of god am I?




You're the Regeant of Rats. 



		Code:
	

Name			Title					Domains


Relique du Madde	Master of Mysteries
Mika Valve		Regeant of Rats				Evil, Community, Law, Trickery, War


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:


> You're making me a god?




Yes, I am. I'm thinking of making you a divine arbitrator. The God that maintains balance among divine beings.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Hmm.... I love mysteries.... like why so I want a ham sandwich at this hour.


----------



## Relique du Madde

What's funny is that Relique du Madde is now god on two worlds.  (One world he's a demi god a chaos, magic, and trickery).  Heh he.. he rules.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Among the gods I'm going to include the following; Cthulhu, Ithaqua, Shub-Niggurath, Y'golonac, Azathoth, Nyarlathotep and Yog-Sothoth.


----------



## Darkness

Relique du Madde said:


> You may be a god, but you can never be a ham sandwich.



Chicken sandwich might work, however.



Aeson said:


> Good that you're here now. I know about those voices. The ones in my head have been telling me some really horrible things lately.



Yeah. I'll never look at Spongebob Squarepants the same way again.



			
				Reveille said:
			
		

> Among the gods I'm going to include the following; Cthulhu, Ithaqua, Shub-Niggurath, Y'golonac, Azathoth, Nyarlathotep and Yog-Sothoth.



O'rlyeh?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Hmm.... I love mysteries.... like why so I want a ham sandwich at this hour.




I think I should include Creation among your domains. I'm also making you the primary god of magic, afterall what greater mystery is there on a fantasy world?


----------



## Aeson

Reveille said:


> I wanted to include you Relique, and I just figured it out in a fit of genius; you are the Master of Mysteries (now I just need to pidgeonhole your domains).
> 
> 
> 
> You're the Regeant of Rats.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Name            Title                    Domains
> 
> 
> Relique du Madde    Master of Mysteries
> Mika Valve        Regeant of Rats                Evil, Community, Law, Trickery, War



So he's a lawful evil tricky god of war? How does community fit in? 


Reveille said:


> Yes, I am. I'm thinking of making you a divine arbitrator. The God that maintains balance among divine beings.



Are you basing these on our personalities? Don't you think I should be a god of lust, gluttony and avaricious?​


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darkness said:


> O'rlyeh?




Ya rlyeh. Now I need to find a Star Spawn template.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:


> So he's a lawful evil tricky god of war? How does community fit in?



Among rats, community is order.



Aeson said:


> Are you basing these on our personalities? Don't you think I should be a god of lust, gluttony and avaricious?




Not necessarily. You've been a good friend; someone that has helped me through my dad's death.  I see you a pillar of support so thats whay I'm think of the divine arbitrator role.


----------



## Blackrat

Yea! I'm the Horned Rat!
If I may suggest, name the god Mornyano. The word is bastardation of Tolkien's sindarin, and means Black Rat 

It is a screenname I have occasionally used on messageboards, though not in quite a while.


----------



## Aeson

Reveille said:


> Among rats, community is order.
> 
> 
> 
> Not necessarily. You've been a good friend; someone that has helped me through my dad's death.  I see you a pillar of support so thats whay I'm think of the divine arbitrator role.



I'm not so supportive these days. It's drained me too much with little in return.


----------



## Darkness

Blackrat said:


> Yea! I'm the Horned Rat!



Now just put a little more effort into growing horns and you can be a hedgehog.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

I gotcha down Relique:

I hope veneficus is the proper word for magic in Latin.

You're a True Neutral deity.



		Code:
	

Name			Title			Domains
Relique du Veneficus	Master of Mysteries	Artifice, Creation, Healing, Magic, Rune


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Yea! I'm the Horned Rat!
> If I may suggest, name the god Mornyano. The word is bastardation of Tolkien's sindarin, and means Black Rat
> 
> It is a screenname I have occasionally used on messageboards, though not in quite a while.




Will do. Your personal name was just a placeholder anyway.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

I've also got a Matriarch of Mice deity, based on our resident missing Whitemouse.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> I gotcha down Relique:
> 
> I hope veneficus isd the proper word for magic in Latin.




Don't know... I think it's time to play the age old game:
_
Ask the Rat (tm)_


> Code:
> 
> 
> Name			Title			Domains
> Relique du Veneficus	Master of Mysteries	Artifice, Creation, Healing, Magic, Rune




Healing?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Healing?




Aye. To cover both the arcane and the divine. To boil it down to 3.5 stuff, you're an amalgamation of Boccob and St. Cuthbert.


----------



## Aeson

That is all


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> I gotcha down Relique:
> 
> I hope veneficus is the proper word for magic in Latin.
> 
> You're a True Neutral deity.





Relique du Madde said:


> Don't know... I think it's time to play the age old game:
> _
> Ask the Rat (tm)_




Actually, it means more like an evil spellcaster. A witch, in medieval sense of the word.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:


> That is all




Nice, but not practical. A blow in the stomach with a blaster pistol or blaster rifle, and it all over for her.


----------



## Aeson

Reveille said:


> Nice, but not practical. A blow in the stomach with a blaster pistol or balster rifle, and it all over for her.



Who gives a frak about practical at a time like this?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Actually, it means more like an evil spellcaster. A witch, in medieval sense of the word.



What would be the proper Latin word for 'wizardry'?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:


> Who gives a frak about practical at a time like this?




I do. Obviously.

Sorry for being a party pooper.


----------



## Aeson

Reveille said:


> I do.




the only blast to the stomach she has to worry about isn't from a laser gun.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> What would be the proper Latin word for 'wizardry'?




I'll see if I can find that. I'll also put a list of appropriate suggestions and their meaning.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:


> the only blast to the stomach she has to worry about isn't from a laser gun.




You talkin' bout her gettin' preggers?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> I'll see if I can find that. I'll also put a list of appropriate suggestions and their meaning.




Many thanks.


----------



## Aeson

Reveille said:


> You talkin' bout her gettin' preggers?



Until recently you've probably seen as much pr0n as I have. I ain't talkin bout that.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Used Register. 

Lol.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:


> Until recently you've probably seen as much pr0n as I have. I ain't talkin bout that.




EDIT: The comment was a low blow and unnecesarily hurtful.


----------



## Phaezen

Morning Hive!

Come now rev, this is scifi, there is a force field of somekind protecting her which is housed in the armour....


----------



## Aeson

Reveille said:


> EDIT: The comment was a low blow and unnecesarily hurtful.



I guess it's a good thing I didn't see it. I really can't take that today.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> Used Register.
> 
> Lol.




You noticed . It's been there a couple of weeks now


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> You noticed . It's been there a couple of weeks now




I haven't been on all that much in the last 14 days.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Phaezen said:


> Morning Hive!
> 
> Come now rev, this is scifi, there is a force field of somekind protecting her which is housed in the armour....




I don't think that Star Wars has personal force fields. I know that Stargate does.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> You noticed . It's been there a couple of weeks now




Heh... i never noticed that.


----------



## Aeson

Reveille said:


> I don't think that Star Wars has personal force fields. I know that Stargate does.



They didn't have sexy hawt stormtroopers either.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Relique du Madde said:


> Wtf?  *Waves Goodbye*
> 
> Apparently this Taylor Starke has been banned for life and wanted us to know.
> 
> Does anyone care?




Well, some care in the way of "this guy is pathetic and needs serious help. I wonder what crazy he comes up with next!" I think posting child porn on EN World went a little to far. I prefered him when he cited Admiralty Law.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Well, some care in the way of "this guy is pathetic and needs serious help. I wonder what crazy he comes up with next!" I think posting child porn on EN World went a little to far. I prefered him when he cited Admiralty Law.




He posted child porn?

Sheeesh... he REALLY needs to get a life.  I mean seriously, the web is huge, it's not like ENWorld and CM are the only sites in existence.  Why doesn't he just quit his childishness and move on.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Well, some care in the way of "this guy is pathetic and needs serious help. I wonder what crazy he comes up with next!" I think posting child porn on EN World went a little to far. I prefered him when he cited Admiralty Law.




 Whatever happened to ip bans?


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> He posted child porn?
> 
> Sheeesh... he REALLY needs to get a life.  I mean seriously, the web is huge, it's not like ENWorld and CM are the only sites in existence.  Why doesn't he just quit his childishness and move on.



He posted some erotic fantasy text that I'm not sure was describing someone under age or not. People want to believe it was child porn so they can hate him even more. They more they work at it the less human he becomes in their eyes. It's just as sad as what he's doing. Some of the people around here are just awful human beings.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille!
LATIN:
Here's few for your consideration. Some are a bit of pig-latin since I'm too tired to think straight right now (Well. Aren't I always  ):
Aeternus= Eternal
Artificious = Skillfull (as in crafting of items etc.)
Consitor = A person who plants plants. (An euphesism on creator )
Demens = Mad 
Magus = Magical
Incantator = Wizard (without evil connotation)
Maiestum = Great
Medicus = Healer
Micans = Shining
Mirus = Astonishing
Theurgus = Thaumaturger, ie a magician too 

EDIT: Hope you didn't see that brainfart...


----------



## Aeson

Reveille said:


> Whatever happened to ip bans?



He's using an proxy server. Different IP every time.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> He posted some erotic fantasy text that I'm not sure was describing someone under age or not. People want to believe it was child porn so they can hate him even more. They more they work at it the less human he becomes in their eyes. It's just as sad as what he's doing. Some of the people around here are just awful human beings.




Yeah I saw that (though I didn't really read much of it).   I was thinking he posted something else.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> He's using an proxy server. Different IP every time.




ENWorld needs a covert ops hacker core to net dive and assault his server, and fry his cyber brain.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Yeah I saw that (though I didn't really read much of it).   I was thinking he posted something else.



He may have but that was all I saw. Not enough to get the losers up in arms about though


Relique du Madde said:


> ENWorld needs a covert ops hacker core to net dive and assault his server, and fry his cyber brain.



what would that do? If they ignored him he'd go away. But no there are people that feel the need to feed it.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> what would that do?




Nothing really.  I just suspect that it would be fun to do.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Nothing really.  I just suspect that it would be fun to do.



Then go suggest it at CM and join the losers there in laughing at him. I agree with him about cyber bullies. I feel sorry for him.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Then go suggest it at CM and join the losers there in laughing at him. I agree with him about cyber bullies. I feel sorry for him.




I agree with Aes. It was fun for a while, now picking on him has become just pathetic.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> I agree with Aes. It was fun for a while, now picking on him has become just pathetic.



Well they still pick on me and I haven't done anything in over a year. Some times I think I should just disappear completely. I think being here keeps me fresh in their minds.


----------



## Knightfall

Hi all, I'm just stopping by to say "hi" before I head off to bed. Also, i figured I'd post a link to my latest update on my Lands of Harqual thread...

Lands of Harqual >> Crystal Tigerstorm

Pimping ain't easy.

Goodnight.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Well they still pick on me and I haven't done anything in over a year.




Have to say, that is kinda pathetic too. But at least there's no longer whole threads about you, it's just jabs here and there. Well, I just hope they get bored with Starky soon.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Calling it a night folks. Will be back much later.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Reveille said:


> Whatever happened to ip bans?




I think he changed it occassionally, and was using an anonymizer or something. But I am not very certain on that. 


Aeson, I've no idea what happened on CM, but trust me, this guy is _really_ crazy. 

---

Onto less more serious matters: 
Do I get to become a god in your campaign, Reveille? Or at least an Archmage?


----------



## Blackrat

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Onto less more serious matters:
> Do I get to become a god in your campaign, Reveille? Or at least an Archmage?




Well you need at least a different name for it. Preferably something germanic. And it definetly needs "von" in there 

Let's see: "von Drachhofen"?


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Have to say, that is kinda pathetic too. But at least there's no longer whole threads about you, it's just jabs here and there. Well, I just hope they get bored with Starky soon.



There is one man at CM that deserves to give me what he does. He has every right and I don't begrudge him one bit. Everyone else can go to hell.


Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> I think he changed it occassionally, and was using an anonymizer or something. But I am not very certain on that.
> 
> 
> Aeson, I've no idea what happened on CM, but trust me, this guy is _really_ crazy.



I know he is. That is clear but doesn't give people the right to make it worse.


----------



## Blackrat

BTW Relique. The truck in the game. Does Sven have any reason to suspect it has anything to do with the attack? You mentioned that Keiko notices the suspicious stuff, but not Sven. So even if Sven could attack it, he doesn't have any reason to. Then again, Sven doesn't need a reason to smash the closest things around him. Him having to waste an icecream is reason enough to go on rampage


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> BTW Relique. The truck in the game. Does Sven have any reason to suspect it has anything to do with the attack? You mentioned that Keiko notices the suspicious stuff, but not Sven. So even if Sven could attack it, he doesn't have any reason to. Then again, Sven doesn't need a reason to smash the closest things around him. Him having to waste an icecream is reason enough to go on rampage




Yeah.  Realistically he would be able to see the dead body that was pushed out of it.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Yeah.  Realistically he would be able to see the dead body that was pushed out of it.




Ah, good. Then there's reason to pound it into a pile of trashed metal


----------



## Aeson

What is Sven? The Incredible Toddler?


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> What is Sven? The Incredible Toddler?




He is a viking who likes icecream and is dumb as a boot. Well actually, he dumber than what his boots used to be. They were made from werewolf skin


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> He is a viking who likes icecream and is dumb as a boot. Well actually, he dumber than what his boots used to be. They were made from werewolf skin



Is he Technoviking?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_1nzEFMjkI4]YouTube - KNEECAM No.1 - the original Technoviking tape from 2000[/ame]


----------



## Blackrat

Can't tell you since I can't view that vid at work


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Can't tell you since I can't view that vid at work



Can't see the picture either?


----------



## Blackrat

No, it blocks youtube completely.


----------



## Aeson

I thought everyone had heard of Techno viking already.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> No, it blocks youtube completely.



The picture I posted was from a blog site. I guess it was blocked also.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> The picture I posted was from a blog site. I guess it was blocked also.




Apparently. Now that you attached it, I can see it. Never heard of it. Looks pretty common northern european muscle man.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Blackrat said:


> Well you need at least a different name for it. Preferably something germanic. And it definetly needs "von" in there
> 
> Let's see: "von Drachhofen"?



I remember a character name from an ex-player of us. I think it was a Torg character, a Vampire Hunter. "von Wirsing". 

But since that's not one of my character names, I don't think it's appropriate.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Apparently. Now that you attached it, I can see it. Never heard of it. Looks pretty common northern european muscle man.



It's just one of those things that caught the interest of the internet for a bit. The video is entertaining.


----------



## Blackrat

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> I remember a character name from an ex-player of us. I think it was a Torg character, a Vampire Hunter. "von Wirsing".
> 
> But since that's not one of my character names, I don't think it's appropriate.




Not liking von Drachhofen? Or should it be Drachehofen? I'm not sure on the letter dropping in your language.

If he's evil he could be von Teufelwald


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Blackrat said:


> Not liking von Drachhofen? Or should it be Drachehofen? I'm not sure on the letter dropping in your language.
> 
> If he's evil he could be von Teufelwald




Drachenhof might work. 
"Albert vom Drachenhof". 

You're trying to evoke something like "Dragon Court" with the name? I am not sure "Hof" is used often in this way in a name. It's often a location that's referred to. Like in "Ernst August von Hannover". 
If it has to be something with a Dragon, it would probably be a castle or keep.

"Albert von Drachenburg"
"Albert von der Drachenfeste"


----------



## Blackrat

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Drachenhof might work.
> "Albert von Drachenhof".
> 
> You're trying to evoke something like "Dragon Court" with the name?




Yeah. I'm not sure on whose name I based that. There's some real noble with hof or hofen at the end of the name.

EDIT: Can't believe I could forget such an obvious thing. von Richthofen ofcourse. D'oh


----------



## Phaezen

Blackrat said:


> Yeah. I'm not sure on whose name I based that. There's some real noble with hof or hofen at the end of the name.





Surely you are not thinking of:

[sblock]





[/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat

Phaezen said:


> Surely you are not thinking of:




NO! See my edit to that post 
Besides, that's hoff with two f's. Totally different meaning.


----------



## Phaezen

Blackrat said:


> NO! See my edit to that post
> Besides, that's hoff with two f's. Totally different meaning.




*looks up from scrubbing his computer*

Just checking, now excuse me while I cleanse my moniter with this ere flamethrower....


----------



## Blackrat

Phaezen said:


> *looks up from scrubbing his computer*
> 
> Just checking, now excuse me while I cleanse my moniter with this ere flamethrower....




Remember to pour some bleach to the modem also


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Phaezen said:


> Surely you are not thinking of:
> 
> [sblock]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/sblock]




Don't mock the Hoff! 

I mean, urban legend says German idolize him as savior of the German people and important factor in the re-union of the divided Germany.* 

I just idolize him as the actor in the show with the turbo-boosting talking car. My favorite show as a kid. Doesn't hold up so well today, admittedly. Airwolf and even A-Team work better. 


*) The truth is more that he had some kind of concert during the events leading to the Fall of the Berlin Wall, and his "I am looking for freedom" certainly worked well in that context. But I don't know anyone that is a fan of him for that. No, that's all KITTs fault. And maybe Baywatch.  We love cars, and everyone loves hot guys and gals at the beach...


----------



## Ginnel

[sblock=girl stuff you might not want to read]
All that advice about sleeping will get easier, it felt wrong this morning when it was just me, I suppose thats something which is going to happen after having a woman fall asleep in your arms (didn't realise how cool that was)

as I wrote earlier in this Hive I was having doubts, but it just clicked again lying in bed and the emotions (not lust, that had never gone) are back, it'll be nice seeing her again without those stupid thoughts running through in my head.
[/sblock]

Good morning  or is it Hoffternoon?

Ginnel the Trickster God would be apt  which reminds me I should try and find time to do some proper writing for my planescape game (although that is unlikely to happen as I bought left for dead last night)

Techno viking its quite good, he struts in front of the camera going down the street basically, this is after moving a couple of people out the way who are out of it and jumping around like loons.

EDIT: Also this summoning Hivers thing is going far too well 
*Waves to Darkness*


----------



## Wereserpent

Morning Hive!


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Ginnel said:


> [sblock=girl stuff you might not want to read]
> All that advice about sleeping will get easier, it felt wrong this morning when it was just me, I suppose thats something which is going to happen after having a woman fall asleep in your arms (didn't realise how cool that was)
> 
> as I wrote earlier in this Hive I was having doubts, but it just clicked again lying in bed and the emotions (not lust, that had never gone) are back, it'll be nice seeing her again without those stupid thoughts running through in my head.
> [/sblock]



[sblock]
I can't say I can sympathized with your feelings of doubt and worry because of "having a woman fall asleep in your arms" line.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Excise these doubts and enjoy...
[/sblock]



> Ginnel the Trickster God would be apt



Ginnel the god of cats, isn't it?


----------



## Wereserpent

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nP8xEUg1Q9Y&feature=related]Kigurumi[/ame]


----------



## Ginnel

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> [sblock]
> I can't say I can sympathized with your feelings of doubt and worry because of "having a woman fall asleep in your arms" line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Excise these doubts and enjoy...
> [/sblock]
> 
> 
> Ginnel the god of cats, isn't it?



[sblock=more girl stuff]Heh the doubts came from before from nowhere (cept my previous 2 relationships) they were erased by Charlotte falling alseep in my arms
[/sblock]

Hmm I suppose cats would make more sense to you lot 
[sblock=old RPG character description of Ginnel [I]again[/I]
__]
As a character he was a Olidamarra worshiper (trickster god) I was due to bring him back again with an evil black clad assassin side (wanting to kill all gods) and also his Olidamara worshipping, fancilly dressed and white half facemask which he could call on to temporarily turn himself into a Procelain clad statue with a spear. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Aeson

*Gives everyone a boot to the head*
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vFldBVWFgWo[/ame][ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J5kGUW6M7W0"][/ame]


----------



## Ginnel

aeson said:


> *gives everyone a boot to the head*
> http://w ww.youtube.com/watch?v=vfldbvwfgwo



objection!!


----------



## Aeson

Ginnel said:


> objection!!



Overruled!
Boot to the head!!


----------



## Aeson

It's another stock market holiday so I get to use paid time off tonight or go to work and do nothing.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Argh! Why are good textbooks so expensive. Looks like I have to spend another 50 quids on a book... this makes me slightly unhappy.

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Aeson

Lord Tirian said:


> Argh! Why are good textbooks so expensive. Looks like I have to spend another 50 quids on a book... this makes me slightly unhappy.
> 
> Cheers, LT.



You carry 50 squid around with you? Isn't that a bit cumbersome?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Lord Tirian said:


> Argh! Why are good textbooks so expensive. Looks like I have to spend another 50 quids on a book... this makes me slightly unhappy.
> 
> Cheers, LT.




You British and your funny coinage.  But really, text Books are expensive because they exist in limited print runs which causes the publisher raise the price per book so that the author can make money and so they could cover the expense of printing the book.  It may sound weird, but a print run of 100 thousand page books costs more to print then a series of 1000 thousand page books.


----------



## Mycanid

Wow. Very busy in the hive today!


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Mycanid said:


> Wow. Very busy in the hive today!




Today? 

*Today*

_Today_

*TODAY*

of all days? 





> You British and your funny coinage.



Lord Tirian isn't even British!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Today?
> 
> Lord Tirian isn't even British!




Yea, but he's going to school in England.... so he's temporarily British.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:


> Wow. Very busy in the hive today!



You've missed busy. Wait until there are women around. You'll see busy


Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Lord Tirian isn't even British!



Are you sure? He looks British with that pointy hat.


----------



## Aeson

Why am I still awake? Oh that's right I took a nap this morning instead of trying to wait for my normal bed time.


----------



## Ginnel

Relique du Madde said:


> Yea, but he's going to school in England.... so he's temporarily British.



If he was going to school in England he'd be 16 or younger


----------



## WhatGravitas

Relique du Madde said:


> Yea, but he's going to school in England.... so he's temporarily British.



_English_, please! 

And it's studying, not school... there are days, I wish I were in school - back then, I didn't had to spend time learning! 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Phaezen

Mycanid said:


> Wow. Very busy in the hive today!






Aeson said:


> You've missed busy. Wait until there are women around. You'll see busy




We did manage to blow through a hive in 36 odd hours a few weeks ago 

Oh evening Hive!

*returns to trying to get the second part of his story hour ready for posting, starting with actualy typing it out*


----------



## Relique du Madde

Ginnel said:


> If he was going to school in England he'd be 16 or younger




In the US you still "go to school" even if you graduated high school and are now attending a University, Collage and Community collage, or if you are going to a trade school or night school.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Lord Tirian said:


> _English_, please!
> 
> And it's studying, not school... there are days, I wish I were in school - back then, I didn't had to spend time learning!
> 
> Cheers, LT.




Uh..?  Studying and not being in school ?!?!?


----------



## Phaezen

Relique du Madde said:


> In the US you still "go to school" even if you graduated high school and are now attending a University, Collage and Community collage, or if you are going to a trade school or night school.




One wonders how the americans became the rulers of the world if they can't even speak the languae propper


----------



## Relique du Madde

Phaezen said:


> One wonders how the americans became the rulers of the world if they can't even speak the languae propper




Easily.

1) We blow it up.
2) We reshape reality to our liking.


----------



## Aeson

Phaezen said:


> We did manage to blow through a hive in 36 odd hours a few weeks ago



That's because we had women. There are no women here now. 


Relique du Madde said:


> In the US you still "go to school" even if you graduated high school and are now attending a University, Collage and Community collage, or if you are going to a trade school or night school.



No point in arguing or trying to understand them and their freakish foreign ways. Just be thankful they're all over there and not here trying to drive on the wrong side of the road.


----------



## Aeson

Phaezen said:


> One wonders how the americans became the rulers of the world if they can't even speak the languae propper



Give us time and you too will speak Americanese. 


Relique du Madde said:


> Easily.
> 
> 1) We blow it up.
> 2) We reshape reality to our liking.



3) ???
4) Profit


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> Give us time and you too will speak Americanese.
> 
> 3) ???
> 4) Profit




You're giving too much info away.


----------



## Phaezen

Relique du Madde said:


> Easily.
> 
> 1) We blow it up.




Kaboom?



Relique du Madde said:


> 2) We reshape reality to our liking.




Reptilian! heeeelp next thing you know the illuminati will be all over the place!


----------



## WhatGravitas

Relique du Madde said:


> In the US you still "go to school" even if you graduated high school and are now attending a University, Collage and Community collage, or if you are going to a trade school or night school.





Relique du Madde said:


> Uh..?  Studying and not being in school ?!?!?



...I think you said the same thing twice in a row!  But yeah, meant studying as in "undergraduate study".


Relique du Madde said:


> Easily.
> 
> 1) We blow it up.
> 2) We reshape reality to our liking.



Hey, *I'm* the guy studying physics - I'm going to do that - don't steal my job! 


Aeson said:


> No point in arguing or trying to understand them and their freakish foreign ways. Just be thankful they're all over there and not here trying to drive on the wrong side of the road.



Pfff... even in Germany (where we drive on the other side, like you Americans), we only call it "school" if it's before university. You Americans are the weirdos! 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Phaezen said:


> Kaboom?
> 
> 
> 
> Reptilian! heeeelp next thing you know the illuminati will be all over the place!




*jedi mind trick* There are no reptilians here... move along.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Lord Tirian said:


> Pfff... even in Germany (where we drive on the other side, like you Americans), we only call it "school" if it's before university. You Americans are the weirdos!
> 
> Cheers, LT.




What's the German equivalent of university?  In the States there is a difference between going to a Collage and going to a University.   IE.  Going to the  University of California at Riverside is more prestigious then going to California State University at Riverside and both are better then going to Riverside California community collage.


----------



## Phaezen

Relique du Madde said:


> *jedi mind trick* There are no reptilians here... move along.




Yeessss maaaster


----------



## WhatGravitas

Relique du Madde said:


> What's the German equivalent of university?  In the States there is a difference between going to a Collage and going to a University.   IE.  Going to the  University of California at Riverside is more prestigious then going to California State University at Riverside and both are better then going to Riverside California community collage.



You Americans are indeed weird.

In Germany, there's Primary School (4 years), then you do the rest of school (in my case Grammar School, i.e. 9 years) - and then you either try to find a job or go to university. A town usually doesn't have more than one university in Germany.

In the UK, after you take your A-levels, you also just go to university.

How prestigious it is, depends on how good the university itself is, but that's usually a somewhat nebulous thing since it can be *so* dependent on your lecturer/professor (though as a rule of thumb universities in important cities or those with towns basically grown around the university tend to be better).

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Phaezen

Relique du Madde said:


> What's the German equivalent of university?  In the States there is a difference between going to a Collage and going to a University.   IE.  Going to the  University of California at Riverside is more prestigious then going to California State University at Riverside and both are better then going to Riverside California community collage.




That, at least, seems similar to the South African situation.  Universities rank above collages, especialy for the more academic directions.  Collages are considered better for more practical courses.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Phaezen said:


> That, at least, seems similar to the South African situation.  Universities rank above collages, especialy for the more academic directions.  Collages are considered better for more practical courses.



*headslap*

Right, we have something similar in Germany - Fachoberschulen (you could translate it as "Higher technical school", which are more practical. I just didn't get the connection to "college", as Germans tend to use composite words a lot.

And to be honest, I never thought about going to college a lot, I was always planning to go to university. 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Blackrat

Lord Tirian said:


> *headslap*
> 
> Right, we have something similar in Germany - Fachoberschulen (you could translate it as "Higher technical school", which are more practical. I just didn't get the connection to "college", as Germans tend to use composite words a lot.



Ditto. I've always wondered what's the difference of college and university in US, without realising it could be so simple. We too have the same difference, but same as german, we use a long composite word for it


----------



## Wereserpent

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hRCicwr_B4Y=related]Kigurumi[/ame]


----------



## WhatGravitas

Blackrat said:


> Ditto. I've always wondered what's the difference of college and university in US, without realising it could be so simple. We too have the same difference, but same as german, we use a long composite word for it



By the way, in the UK, we use college for a lot of stuff, we basically just slap it in front of stuff to make it sound cooler. There are colleges within proper universities, there are private schools called "college", there are colleges between secondary school and university and there are colleges like in the US.

So... a bit of confusion is probably expected.

Cheers, LT.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Galeros said:


> <snip>



WHAT THE HELL!? That was unexpected and strange. And slightly creepy. 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Ditto. I've always wondered what's the difference of college and university in US, without realising it could be so simple. We too have the same difference, but same as german, we use a long composite word for it



As far as California is concerned...

Short and simple:  Universities deal in research and theory. Universities are the only places you can get certain high end degrees (doctorates) and are more expensive.


----------



## Phaezen

Cheers Hive, just about to go midnight here.

Galeros that was odd


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:


> What's the German equivalent of university?  In the States there is a difference between going to a College and going to a University.   IE.  Going to the  University of California at Riverside is more prestigious then going to California State University at Riverside and both are better then going to Riverside California community college.



Well, there's universities and community colleges, which are different.  But there are also colleges INSIDE the universities.

I went to Arizona State University, which is a big school (~50,000 students) all studying different things.  I specifically studied engineering, which meant I was in the "Ira A. Fulton School of Engineering".  (Ira Fulton being some moneybags who made a donation).  But many of the different specialties are referred to as colleges.  The College of Fine Arts, College of Law, etc.  The term college and school seem to be used interchangeably to refer to a specialty within the University (So named for it's universal coverage of educational topics).

Just to add even more confusion to you dirty foreigners.


----------



## Relique du Madde

hafrogman said:


> Well, there's universities and community colleges, which are different.  But there are also colleges INSIDE the universities.
> 
> I went to Arizona State University, which is a big school (~50,000 students) all studying different things.  I specifically studied engineering, which meant I was in the "Ira A. Fulton School of Engineering".  (Ira Fulton being some moneybags who made a donation).  But many of the different specialties are referred to as colleges.  The College of Fine Arts, College of Law, etc.  The term college and school seem to be used interchangeably to refer to a specialty within the University (So named for it's universal coverage of educational topics).
> 
> Just to add even more confusion to you dirty foreigners.




Education is a business withing the US.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Reveille in the hive!


*eats all the tech in the hive*


----------



## Duskblade

Whats up ma peeps?


----------



## Duskblade

Reveille said:


> *eats all the tech in the hive*




Was that necessary? 

Damn, now I gotta buy a new digital watch and a palmtop!


----------



## Ginnel

Duskblade said:


> Whats up ma peeps?




Kweh!! Keeee!!

And another one of the Hivers posts this is a bringing it together Hive if ever I've seen one, just started drinking an hour and 10 mins ago 22:20 as a impromtu guest turned up still got 4/5 of a bottle of wine too oh dear tomorrow morning


----------



## Duskblade

Ginnel said:


> And another one of the Hivers posts this is a bringing it together Hive if ever I've seen one, just started drinking an hour and 10 mins ago 22:20 as a impromtu guest turned up still got 4/5 of a bottle of wine too oh dear tomorrow morning




Methinks you need to exercise control over grammar and punctuation.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Duskblade said:


> Whats up ma peeps?



There's only one answer to that... behold:





Cheers, LT.


----------



## Duskblade

So, just thought I'd let everyone know that everything is right in the universe. I have a boyfriend and we spent a romantic Valentines Day in Maui.

We left for Hawaii on Thursday and we spent a glorious 2 1/2 days at the Diamond Wailea Resort & Spa. It was so entirely romantic. We've only been dating for two weeks as of today but we feel so deeply connected to each other and I feel like I can trust him with my life. 

I can't believe I'm in love! Its been so long and letting all boundaries just seems to feel so natural. I had a dream last night that he proposed to me. Maybe in due time.


----------



## Aeson

Turns out I have to work tonight anyway. They need someone to monitor some stuff but at least I can do it from home. No shoes, no shirt, no worries.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Duskblade said:


>






Lord Tirian said:


>




I can't decide which is more disturbing.


----------



## Aeson

Duskblade said:


> So, just thought I'd let everyone know that everything is right in the universe. I have a boyfriend and we spent a romantic Valentines Day in Maui.
> 
> We left for Hawaii on Thursday and we spent a glorious 2 1/2 days at the Diamond Wailea Resort & Spa. It was so entirely romantic. We've only been dating for two weeks as of today but we feel so deeply connected to each other and I feel like I can trust him with my life.
> 
> I can't believe I'm in love! Its been so long and letting all boundaries just seems to feel so natural. I had a dream last night that he proposed to me. Maybe in due time.



 That was quick. We haven't even noticed Relique was gone.


----------



## Ginnel

Duskblade said:


> Methinks you need to exercise control over grammar and punctuation.



Methinks! methinks!

Pah, my grammatical expertise can be forgiven a lapse from drinking  says I


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:


> That was quick. We haven't even noticed Relique was gone.




A little too quick imo. Just be careful Duskblade. We care about you and don't want to see you get hurt.


----------



## Duskblade

Reveille said:


> A little too quick imo. Just be careful Duskblade. We care about you and don't want to see you get hurt.



I appreciate the sentiment, but I'm a big girl. I can take care of myself.


----------



## Duskblade

Ginnel said:


> Methinks! methinks!
> 
> Pah, my grammatical expertise can be forgiven a lapse from drinking  says I




I'm having difficulty imagining a drunken kitty-kat.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Duskblade said:


> I'm having difficulty imagining a drunken kitty-kat.




 Would a drunken cat cuddle up to anyone?


----------



## Ginnel

Duskblade said:


> So, just thought I'd let everyone know that everything is right in the universe. I have a boyfriend and we spent a romantic Valentines Day in Maui.
> 
> We left for Hawaii on Thursday and we spent a glorious 2 1/2 days at the Diamond Wailea Resort & Spa. It was so entirely romantic. We've only been dating for two weeks as of today but we feel so deeply connected to each other and I feel like I can trust him with my life.
> 
> I can't believe I'm in love! Its been so long and letting all boundaries just seems to feel so natural. I had a dream last night that he proposed to me. Maybe in due time.



Good stuff, I'm not going to be quite as erm..blunt as Rev, but i'd just keep your eyes open 

But enjoy it the tingly emotion stomach feelings are ace


----------



## Ginnel

Duskblade said:


> I'm having difficulty imagining a drunken kitty-kat.



Drunken Kitties are just as cool as normal (in their minds) but prone to the odd stagger or two, which they will walk away from without acknowledging it.

plus if your having trouble with the kitty, my signature shows me -internet


----------



## Ginnel

Reveille said:


> Would a drunken cat cuddle up to anyone?



Would a drunken cat NOT cuddle up to anyone?


----------



## WhatGravitas

Reveille said:


> I can't decide which is more disturbing.



Why is the cute slug disturbing!? 


Duskblade said:


> I'm having difficulty imagining a drunken kitty-kat.



Only because they behave pretty random all the time - hard to behave even more erratically than a normal cat!

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Duskblade

Ginnel said:


> plus if your having trouble with the kitty the signature shows me -internet




Maybe, you want to update the links to those pics cause I'm not seeing them or a little square with a red x through them.


----------



## Duskblade

Anyway, time for me to go. Boyfriend is taking me out to dinner for our two week anniversary.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Duskblade said:


> Maybe, you want to update the links to those pics cause I'm not seeing them or a little square with a red x through them.



I think your internet is broken... they just work fine for me and are hosted on ENWorld - if they're broken, ENWorld should be broken - which is not the case. 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Duskblade said:


> Whats up ma peeps?




Long time no see.  So how did the article turn out?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Duskblade said:


> So, just thought I'd let everyone know that everything is right in the universe. I have a boyfriend and we spent a romantic Valentines Day in Maui.
> 
> We left for Hawaii on Thursday and we spent a glorious 2 1/2 days at the Diamond Wailea Resort & Spa. It was so entirely romantic. We've only been dating for two weeks as of today but we feel so deeply connected to each other and I feel like I can trust him with my life.
> 
> I can't believe I'm in love! Its been so long and letting all boundaries just seems to feel so natural. I had a dream last night that he proposed to me. Maybe in due time.



  Maui on the second date?!?!  Who are you dating?  Bruce Wayne?


----------



## Ginnel

Duskblade said:


> Maybe, you want to update the links to those pics cause I'm not seeing them or a little square with a red x through them.



 Well I've updated the links again they are all downloaded from ENworld so it should be fine as LT said, cya later


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Maui on the second date?!?! Who are you dating? Bruce Wayne?



 Someone's jealous. You had your chance with her, buddy.

She's from a family with money. It's safe to assume they know other people with money. I just hope she doesn't get hurt. Sounds like she's fallen hard.


----------



## Ginnel

Aeson said:


> Someone's jealous. You had your chance with her, buddy.
> 
> She's from a family with money. It's safe to assume they know other people with money. I just hope she doesn't get hurt. Sounds like she's fallen hard.



Unfortunately my life is virtually proof of the phrase (which i may have invented) "if you always fear failure you'll never have sucess" which doesn't mean as I said earlier you shouldn't have your eyes open


----------



## Aeson

Ginnel said:


> Unfortunately my life is virtually proof of the phrase (which i may have invented) "if you always fear failure you'll never have sucess" which doesn't mean as I said earlier you shouldn't have your eyes open



Do you always fear failure?


----------



## Ginnel

Aeson said:


> Do you always fear failure?



Pretty much, but if I don't try 100% I can't call it a failure cause I didn't really try you see  so I don't try 100% and leads to me not having a degree and a few other things


----------



## Aeson

Ginnel said:


> Pretty much, but if I don't try 100% I can't call it a failure cause I didn't really try you see  so I don't try 100% and leads to me not having a degree and a few other things



 Fear of failure could be the most common fear out there. It's held me back plenty of times.


----------



## Ginnel

Aeson said:


> Fear of failure could be the most common fear out there. It's held me back plenty of times.



odd isn't it I'm a reasonably intelligent person I even know its how my mind is thinking but can I do anything about it? hehe, we all struggle on against our own battles/problems each one significant/important to the person who faces them.


----------



## Aeson

Ginnel said:


> odd isn't it I'm a reasonably intelligent person I even know its how my mind is thinking but can I do anything about it? hehe, we all struggle on against our own battles/problems each one significant/important to the person who faces them.



 I suppose that's the difference between us and the more powerful out there. They didn't let the fear hold them back.


----------



## Ginnel

Aeson said:


> I suppose that's the difference between us and the more powerful out there. They didn't let the fear hold them back.



powerful people have their own problems as well  

Gawd dang it my brother just walked cat crap through the house putting the recycling out only half  aglass of wine to go before I finish the bottle


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> Someone's jealous. You had your chance with her, buddy.
> 
> She's from a family with money. It's safe to assume they know other people with money. I just hope she doesn't get hurt. Sounds like she's fallen hard.




My family has money... I don't.


----------



## Ginnel

You know what? I haven't seen/watched any pr0n in like 2-3 weeks at least now!  this is a good thing


----------



## Aeson

I can haz headache? Ouchy.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Ginnel said:


> hehe, we all struggle on against our own battles/problems each one significant/important to the person who faces them.




Mine are confidence and extraordinary ability to become sidetracked as a result of my lack of confidence.

If I could do things in my life differently, I would have filled out the CIA application and if that didn't pan through, then I would have gone to Europe for school instead of heading to USC for several years and a waffled between majors.


----------



## Ginnel

Aeson said:


> I can haz headache? Ouchy.



for the wine or lack of pr0n? 

I've can quite happily have 2 bottles of wine without too much of a problem around 3 and a bit before i become stupid


----------



## Ginnel

Relique du Madde said:


> Mine are confidence and extraordinary ability to become sidetracked as a result of my lack of confidence.
> 
> If I could do things in my life differently, I would have filled out the CIA application and if that didn't pan through, then I would have gone to Europe for school instead of heading to USC for several years and a waffled between majors.



yah and everyone has these things no matter where or who they are.

I have apparently whats called arrogance but that is because of the need of reasurrance that i'm not bad looking, insecurities a biatch, so I say good things about myself looking for people to agree to reasure myself, I don't like being called arrogant suprisingly enough


----------



## Aeson

Ginnel said:


> for the wine or lack of pr0n?
> 
> I've can quite happily have 2 bottles of wine without too much of a problem around 3 and a bit before i become stupid



 My headache is from the lack of sleep not the lack of pr0n.


----------



## Duskblade

Relique du Madde said:


> Long time no see.  So how did the article turn out?



It was a rousing success. It won't be printed for a while, so I'm under obligation to keep lips sealed until it gets published. When it does I'll let everyone here know what the article is called and what magazine its in.



Relique du Madde said:


> Maui on the second date?!?!  Who are you dating?  Bruce Wayne?



No I'm not dating Bruce Wayne. I live in Wyoming remember? Though Bradley (my bf) does live in Belle Fourche, South Dakota. Our trip to Maui was our sixth date. Dinner tonight was the seventh. He's such a dreamboat; very sweet, caring and more romantic that I could have hoped for. He is less like any other man and more like a woman in many ways, but he's true to himself and takes very good care of me. 

Bradley has his own money though he is the son of an internet tycoon. I've already met his parents and they definitely approve of me.


----------



## Aeson

I'm happy that you found someone but if you turn into Ginnel I'm gonna have both of you banned from the place.


----------



## Duskblade

Aeson said:


> I'm happy that you found someone but if you turn into Ginnel I'm gonna have both of you banned from the place.




Turn into Ginnel? Huh?


----------



## Aeson

Duskblade said:


> Turn into Ginnel? Huh?



 Sharing details of his new relationship with those of us without one.


----------



## Phaezen

Aeson said:


> Sharing details of his new relationship with those of us without one.




Yea, jealousy makes us nasty


----------



## Duskblade

You just have to make an effort to be seen Aeson. Reveille made that blatantly clear to me. 

Get out there and shake your booty or do whatever it is that you do to have fun among those of the both genders. Eventually you'll find somebody. 

I'll keep you in my prayers that you find somebody you can share your life with.


----------



## Aeson

I've had enough lectures on what I should and shouldn't do. I know damn well what I need to do.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Phaezen, I've updated the Rogue's Gallery and OOC thread for the Vampires game as well as started up an IC thread.


----------



## Duskblade

Aeson said:


> I've had enough lectures on what I should and shouldn't do. I know damn well what I need to do.




Then why are you still complaining about your situation?


----------



## Phaezen

Reveille said:


> Phaezen, I've updated the Rogue's Gallery and OOC thread for the Vampires game as well as started up an IC thread.




Its ALIVE!!!!!!!!

*looks around*

Why is there never a dramatic thunderstorm around when you need one?

I will have a look and submit when I get back to the office, I am jjust about to pop off on a delivery run.


----------



## Relique du Madde

*mutter* Soo behind...  work work work


----------



## Aeson

Duskblade said:


> Then why are you still complaining about your situation?



 I'm not complaining. I just don't want to listen to other people talk about finding someone.


----------



## Duskblade

Aeson said:


> I'm not complaining. I just don't want to listen to other people talk about finding someone.




God forbid anyone should discuss their happiness? While its okay to talk about how miserable one is? 

I'm sorry, that's just not fair.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Erm... I'll um... be messing around with flash over in this corner here... 
*slinks away before things in the hive get even more awkward*


----------



## Aeson

Duskblade said:


> God forbid anyone should discuss their happiness? While its okay to talk about how miserable one is?
> 
> I'm sorry, that's just not fair.



 Misery loves company and happiness breeds spite.


What I said started out as a joke. No one can tell someone else what to say or not say as long as it's within the boards rules. This is the hivemind where anything goes.


----------



## Duskblade

Relique du Madde said:


> Erm... I'll um... be messing around with flash over in this corner here...
> *slinks away before things in the hive get even more awkward*




*sneaks up behind Relique*

*Steals Relique's underwear*

*runs giggling into the recesses of the hive*


----------



## Aeson

I'm angry with someone else and I suppose you struck a nerve.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Duskblade said:


> *sneaks up behind Relique*
> 
> *Steals Relique's underwear*
> 
> *runs giggling into the recesses of the hive*




0.o ...?!?    um... kinky


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Duskblade said:


> *sneaks up behind Relique*
> 
> *Steals Relique's underwear*
> 
> *runs giggling into the recesses of the hive*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:


> I'm angry with someone else and I suppose you struck a nerve.




Non-hiver or hiver? If its something I did, let me know so I can apologize. I don't like it when people are mad at me, regardles of what I've done to cause their ire.


----------



## Aeson

Reveille said:


> Non-hiver or hiver? If its something I did, let me know so I can apologize. I don't like it when people are mad at me, regardles of what I've done to cause their ire.



 It's not you. What would you have done?


----------



## Duskblade

Relique du Madde said:


> 0.o ...?!?    um... kinky




*poof*

*steals Relique's pants*

*poof*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:


> It's not you. What would you have done?




Any number of things. Sometimes I tend to grate people the wrong way.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Non-hiver or hiver? If its something I did, let me know so I can apologize. I don't like it when people are mad at me, regardles of what I've done to cause their ire.




Rev, it might be related to what's been happening in CM recently.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Rev, it might be related to what's been happening in CM recently.




Ah. Okay. Ever since they came down on me for my lack of knowledge about snuff films I pretty much stay away unless EnWorld is down.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Duskblade said:


> *poof*
> 
> *steals Relique's pants*
> 
> *poof*


----------



## Aeson

Reveille said:


> Any number of things. Sometimes I tend to grate people the wrong way.



 You rub me the wrong way sometimes but not yet today. It's still early though. Keep working on it.


Relique du Madde said:


> Rev, it might be related to what's been happening in CM recently.



 Nothing new that I'm aware of involving me.


----------



## Duskblade

Relique du Madde said:


>




*poof*

*steals Relique's shirt*

*poof*

Naked Relique Du Madde ftw!


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


>



 I guess she still thinks you're superman and that you wear your underwear on top of your pants.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Duskblade said:


> *poof*
> 
> *steals Relique's shirt*
> 
> *poof*
> 
> Naked Relique Du Madde ftw!




Thou art a temptress! 



Aeson said:


> I guess she still thinks you're superman and that you wear your underwear on top of your pants.




I'm batman.


----------



## Duskblade

Relique du Madde said:


> Thou art a temptress!



Shall I chain you to the bed? 



Relique du Madde said:


> I'm batman.



I've always been partial to the Martian Manhunter.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Relique du Madde said:


> Rev, it might be related to what's been happening in CM recently.



Not really... on CM, I haven't read anything about Aeson in ages.

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Duskblade

Jut about 1 am here. Time for me to turn in.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Duskblade said:


> Shall I chain you to the bed? .




And we thought Galeros and Demongirl were insatiable.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> And we thought Galeros and Demongirl were insatiable.



 I'm the horny one. She didn't say she was going to eat you or f*ck you. She could chain you to the bed then break your ankles so you couldn't get away.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:


> I'm the horny one. She didn't say she was going to eat you or f*ck you. She could chain you to the bed then break your ankles so you couldn't get away.




EDIT: Don't want a vacation from EnWorld.


----------



## Aeson

Are you really wanting to have this conversation? I'm not going to discuss my habits here or anywhere.


----------



## Blackrat

Eric's Grandma!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Eric's Grandma!




She'd faint if she wasn't already 6 feet under.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Well floks I'm calling it a night. Til later.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Relique du Madde said:


> Erm... I'll um... be messing around with flash over in this corner here...
> *slinks away before things in the hive get even more awkward*




I think I called it...


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Relique du Madde said:


> I think I called it...



It's all your fault.


----------



## Phaezen

Relique du Madde said:


> I think I called it...




You are wise master


----------



## Phaezen

So,

I am going through a 80's punk phase in my music taste at the moment.  Could anyone recommend a new or current band with an oldskool punk vibe?


----------



## Blackrat

I just saw the new _Get Smart_. Man was I disappointed. The movie was incredibly predictable and it just recycled the old jokes from the series and the old movies.


----------



## Phaezen

Blackrat said:


> I just saw the new _Get Smart_. Man was I disappointed. The movie was incredibly predictable and it just recycled the old jokes from the series and the old movies.




That is a major pitfall with many remakes, especially of comedy movies/series, it has the possibility of coming across as bad fanfic.


----------



## Ginnel

Phaezen said:


> So,
> 
> I am going through a 80's punk phase in my music taste at the moment. Could anyone recommend a new or current band with an oldskool punk vibe?



You mean like, 
The Clash,
Buzzcocks
and the Sex Pistols?
I quite liked Wolfmother a good album shame they split up
Also Gogol Bordello - gypsy punk
Yeah Yeah Yeahs?


----------



## Phaezen

Ginnel said:


> You mean like,
> The Clash,
> Buzzcocks
> and the Sex Pistols?
> I quite liked Wolfmother a good album shame they split up
> Also Gogol Bordello - gypsy punk
> Yeah Yeah Yeahs?




More Clash, New Model Army - folk punk side of things than the Sex Pistols

My taste in music wanders all over the place - from blues, bluerock, punk, folk, metal, goth, 



Spoiler



80's pop


, grunge, alternative, rockabilly...


----------



## Ginnel

Phaezen said:


> More Clash, New Model Army - folk punk side of things than the Sex Pistols
> 
> My taste in music wanders all over the place - from blues, bluerock, punk, folk, metal, goth,
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 80's pop
> 
> 
> , grunge, alternative, rockabilly...



Definately Gogol Bordello then 

I'll see your list and add dance, rap, country and western and also pop in general


----------



## Phaezen

Ginnel said:


> Definately Gogol Bordello then




Thanks for the recomendation



> I'll see your list and add dance, rap, country and western and also pop in general




Never got into the whole dance thing myself.


----------



## Ginnel

Phaezen said:


> Thanks for the recomendation
> 
> 
> 
> Never got into the whole dance thing myself.



I hated it in the 90's but then about 2003 I started listening to the odd old 90's dance track and I remembered the words and the tunes, stuff like Encore en fois and others just sound great, probably because they're associated with my youth 

In terms of Gogol Bordello, Wanderlust king and Start wearing purple are two of my favourites you should be able to find them easily enough on youtube


----------



## Phaezen

Ginnel said:


> In terms of Gogol Bordello, Wanderlust king and Start wearing purple are two of my favourites you should be able to find them easily enough on youtube




I will look them up when I get home.


----------



## Wereserpent

Morning Hive!


----------



## megamania

Phaezen said:


> More Clash, New Model Army - folk punk side of things than the Sex Pistols
> 
> My taste in music wanders all over the place - from blues, bluerock, punk, folk, metal, goth,
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 80's pop
> 
> 
> , grunge, alternative, rockabilly...




Nothing wrong with a bit of 



Spoiler



80's pop


, .


I hope no one is suggesting I am old and out of date  (but of course I am but that is besides the point)


----------



## megamania

I have a new definition for stressed and burned out-

My monitor worked for one week then I today I have the day off from the store so I hoped to do a bunch of maps for my Storyhours and-  the freakin' monitor acted up.

I broke down and cried.

Torn apart a bunch of stuff and found my old Gateway monitor and hooked it up but it is not happy either.

Life really really really sucks right now and it will not get any better any time soon.

Not the "get me a gun" kind of depressed but I do really miss the days of when I had freedom to do what I wanted and only a few responcibilities with no one degrundging me the whole way.

Spent a bit last night thinking how different my life would be I never got married and had kids with a morgage.  One job, live in town where I would have TV and hi speed internet.  No covering everyone else's bills and responcibilities.  Sleep in if I wanted.... stay up if I wanted.....


sigh....

back to real life.


errrr..... monitor screen crackled in a bad way again.....


----------



## Wereserpent

*Hugs Mega*


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

megamania said:


> I have a new definition for stressed and burned out-
> 
> My monitor worked for one week then I today I have the day off from the store so I hoped to do a bunch of maps for my Storyhours and-  the freakin' monitor acted up.
> 
> I broke down and cried.
> 
> Torn apart a bunch of stuff and found my old Gateway monitor and hooked it up but it is not happy either.
> 
> Life really really really sucks right now and it will not get any better any time soon.
> 
> Not the "get me a gun" kind of depressed but I do really miss the days of when I had freedom to do what I wanted and only a few responsibilities with no one begrudging me the whole way.
> 
> Spent a bit last night thinking how different my life would be I never got married and had kids with a mortgage.  One job, live in town where I would have TV and hi speed Internet.  No covering everyone else's bills and responsibilities.  Sleep in if I wanted.... stay up if I wanted.....
> 
> 
> sigh....
> 
> back to real life.
> 
> 
> errrr..... monitor screen crackled in a bad way again.....



Sorry to hear that, mega. 

I guess you have to remember the good parts. (I hope there are some, but you wouldn't be where you are now if there hadn't been good parts!)


----------



## Ginnel

No matter what, "the grass is always greener on the other side"


----------



## megamania

Ginnel said:


> No matter what, "the grass is always greener on the other side"




...and you know what makes the grass greener....?   life has been full of it lately.  


Sorry to rant here.  Its not the place.   I'm just very frustrated with things here and now.  Future looks grim and the family has it in their head that things are good and whenever I say otherwise I become the bad guy.


----------



## Phaezen

megamania said:


> Nothing wrong with a bit of
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 80's pop
> 
> 
> , .
> 
> 
> I hope no one is suggesting I am old and out of date  (but of course I am but that is besides the point)




Meh, the world could use a little more 



Spoiler



80's pop


.  All together now, 

You can danc eif you want to
you can leave your friends behind.....

Hey you brats get off my lawn


----------



## WhatGravitas

megamania said:


> Sorry to rant here.  Its not the place.   I'm just very frustrated with things here and now.  Future looks grim and the family has it in their head that things are good and whenever I say otherwise I become the bad guy.



Actually, keep ranting. It's good for the soul to rant... it helps a little bit. When the world shouts at you, it's sometimes good to shout back.

And the hive forgives shouting much more easily than other innocent bystanders! 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Aeson

Lord Tirian said:


> Actually, keep ranting. It's good for the soul to rant... it helps a little bit. When the world shouts at you, it's sometimes good to shout back.
> 
> And the hive forgives shouting much more easily than other innocent bystanders!
> 
> Cheers, LT.



 Also who else is going to remind us we're better off not married? Rev, you really need to listen to Mega when he's like this. He speaks much truth.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> ...and you know what makes the grass greener....? life has been full of it lately.
> 
> 
> Sorry to rant here. Its not the place. I'm just very frustrated with things here and now. Future looks grim and the family has it in their head that things are good and whenever I say otherwise I become the bad guy.



 It's the perfect place for it. 

Those that don't see the whole picture often see things differently. You included my friend. Your family may see things you don't or you see them and they don't. You just need to work through what's going on and figure out what to do next. 

You got a promotion and a raise. You're still one of the lucky ones. There are many out there without a job.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> Also who else is going to remind us we're better off not married? Rev, you really need to listen to Mega when he's like this. He speaks much truth.




Course we can't say the same for Dusk if her bf proposes... For her marriage with her gillionare would be beneficial (especially without a prenupt)... for him.. not so much.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Phaezen said:


> My taste in music wanders all over the place - from blues, bluerock, punk, folk, metal, goth,
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 80's pop
> 
> 
> , grunge, alternative, rockabilly...



What's Blue rock?

80s pop 0.o ?? EVIL... Wait..  never mind (considering that I listen to 80s new wave).  



Ginnel said:


> Definately Gogol Bordello then
> 
> I'll see your list and add dance, rap, country and western and also pop in general




Um... scary.   The only western I listen to is "western movie soundtracks" and Johny Cash.

Starting from Pheazen's list add industrial, dark ambient, ethereal darkwave, Jazz, classical then you would get my musical tastes.


----------



## Demongirl

Word up!


----------



## Demongirl

Phaezen said:


> My taste in music wanders all over the place - from blues, bluerock, punk, folk, metal, goth,
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 80's pop
> 
> 
> , grunge, alternative, rockabilly...




What, no love for crunk?


----------



## Aeson

Demongirl said:


> What, no love for crunk?



 Crunk is wack.

On a posting blitz tonight I see.


----------



## Demongirl

Aeson said:


> On a posting blitz tonight I see.




It's been awhile since I've been on. I need to catch up.

*nibbles on Aeson's ear*


----------



## Aeson

Demongirl said:


> It's been awhile since I've been on. I need to catch up.
> 
> *nibbles on Aeson's ear*



It has been a bit since you were here. Did you fly off to Hawaii?

 Are you hungry? I don't think my ear is filling.


----------



## Demongirl

Aeson said:


> It has been a bit since you were here. Did you fly off to Hawaii?



Nope been busy with work and hobnobbing. 



Aeson said:


> Are you hungry? I don't think my ear is filling.



Your ear is just an appetizer.


----------



## Aeson

Demongirl said:


> Nope been busy with work and hobnobbing.




How does one hob a nob?lol


Demongirl said:


> Your ear is just an appetizer.



Even after seeing my picture?


----------



## Demongirl

Aeson said:


> How does one hob a nob?lol



By networking and socializing. 



Aeson said:


> Even after seeing my picture?



Yuppers.


----------



## Demongirl

So Aeson, how do you like my new avatar?


----------



## Aeson

Demongirl said:


> By networking and socializing.



 We're geeks. We don't do that kind of thing.lol


Demongirl said:


> Yuppers.



 You're cracked. I like it.


----------



## Demongirl

Aeson said:


> We're geeks. We don't do that kind of thing.lol



I'm not so much a geek as I am a nerd. I got a 920 on my SATs. I regularly frequent social events so that I can work my way up the corporate ladder. I may be the concierge, but thats not going to be where I am for the rest of my life.



Aeson said:


> You're cracked. I like it.



More like hardboiled.


----------



## Aeson

Demongirl said:


> I'm not so much a geek as I am a nerd. I got a 720 on my SATs. I regularly frequent social events so that I can work my way up the corporate ladder. I may be the concierge, but thats not going to be where I am for the rest of my life.



Isn't 720 low for SAT for a nerd?lolI can't comment too much I didn't even take the test.

That's a good stratagy. Get your face out there and be known. 



Demongirl said:


> More like hardboiled.



 Even hardboiled eggs get cracked.


----------



## Demongirl

Aeson said:


> Isn't 720 low for SAT for a nerd?lolI can't comment too much I didn't even take the test.



Oops. Meant to put a 9 in there; 920. Thats what I get for not looking at my keypad. 



Aeson said:


> Even hardboiled eggs get cracked.



Very true.


----------



## Aeson

How was your weekend?


----------



## Demongirl

Aeson said:


> How was your weekend?




It went well; it was fun. Group had our monthly face to face session on Saturday.

Playing Alternity. I'm playing a Mechalus Gridpilot in Star*Drive.

I saw Paul Blart on Sunday. Its so freakin' hilarious.


----------



## Wereserpent

Hi Hivers!


----------



## Aeson

Demongirl said:


> It went well; it was fun. Group had our monthly face to face session on Saturday.
> 
> Playing Alternity. I'm playing a Mechalus Gridpilot in Star*Drive.
> 
> I saw Paul Blart on Sunday. Its so freakin' hilarious.



 Your group only plays once a month or meets face to face once a month?

Didn't go out with the boyfriend or affraid to mention it after my rant?


----------



## Demongirl

Aeson said:


> Your group only plays once a month or meets face to face once a month?



Meets face to face once a month. We play online through AIM weekly. Our lives are so hectic, that that's the way it has to be.



Aeson said:


> Didn't go out with the boyfriend or affraid to mention it after my rant?



Sometimes I don't bother to catch up with the hive; too many pages to sift through. So I haven't read your rant.

Anyway I broke up with the jerk; I gave him a key to my place a couple of months ago and came home early two weeks ago to find in my bed with another woman. I kicked his a** to the curb after I took the key back.


----------



## Demongirl

Galeros said:


> Hi Hivers!




Heya Galeros; how goes it?


----------



## Wereserpent

Demongirl said:


> Heya Galeros; how goes it?




Good, I have just been hanging out and stuff.


----------



## Demongirl

Galeros said:


> Good, I have just been hanging out and stuff.




Watching anything good on tv, or are you doing some homework on the side?


----------



## Wereserpent

Demongirl said:


> Watching anything good on tv, or are you doing some homework on the side?




Oh, I do not watch much tv. I do have some homework to do, but I will get around to doing it tomorrow.


----------



## Demongirl

Galeros said:


> Oh, I do not watch much tv. I do have some homework to do, but I will get around to doing it tomorrow.




I only watch about 3-4 hours of tv a day myself, unless its the weekend.


----------



## Demongirl

You still out there Aeson?


----------



## Aeson

Demongirl said:


> Sometimes I don't bother to catch up with the hive; too many pages to sift through. So I haven't read your rant.
> 
> Anyway I broke up with the jerk; I gave him a key to my place a couple of months ago and came home early two weeks ago to find in my bed with another woman. I kicked his a** to the curb after I took the key back.



 Sorry to hear that. Some guys are a waste of skin.

Sooo about that nibbling stuff. Now that you're free I don't feel guilty.


----------



## Wereserpent

Demongirl said:


> I only watch about 3-4 hours of tv a day myself, unless its the weekend.




It is usually 0-1/2 an hour for me.


----------



## Aeson

Demongirl said:


> You still out there Aeson?



 I am. I'm at work so I some times have work to do.lol I also went for a short walk. I try to go walking once an hour. Did you miss me?


----------



## Demongirl

Aeson said:


> Sorry to hear that. Some guys are a waste of skin.



If I could get away with it Scot free, I'd murder him most violently. 



Aeson said:


> Sooo about that nibbling stuff. Now that you're free I don't feel guilty.



Its all in fun anyway. Shall I move on to your nose?


----------



## Aeson

Demongirl said:


> If I could get away with it Scot free, I'd murder him most violently.



 I don't blame you.


Demongirl said:


> Its all in fun anyway. Shall I move on to your nose?



I thought you were serious.


----------



## Demongirl

Galeros said:


> It is usually 0-1/2 an hour for me.



So what do you like to watch?



Aeson said:


> I am. I'm at work so I some times have work to do.lol I also went for a short walk. I try to go walking once an hour. Did you miss me?



Yes I did miss you. I need my hive fix right now. I probably wont be back on again until next weekend.


----------



## Demongirl

Aeson said:


> I thought you were serious.




*Nibbles on Aeson's nose*


----------



## Wereserpent

Demongirl said:


> So what do you like to watch?




Eh, usually I like to catch Code Geass(An Anime) which airs on Adult Swim.


----------



## Aeson

Demongirl said:


> *Nibbles on Aeson's nose*



 Let me know where you're ready to make out.


----------



## Wereserpent

Well Aeson and Demongirl, I am tired so I will be heading off to bed. Bai Bai.


----------



## Demongirl

Aeson said:


> Let me know where you're ready to make out.




*strips naked*

I'm ready.


----------



## Demongirl

Galeros said:


> Well Aeson and Demongirl, I am tired so I will be heading off to bed. Bai Bai.




Pleasant dreams.


----------



## Demongirl

Aeson? Sweetheart?


----------



## Aeson

Demongirl said:


> Aeson? Sweetheart?



 Sorry. I have work to do. Hopefully I'll be around later.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dum de dum.


----------



## Demongirl

Relique du Madde said:


> Dum de dum.




*nibbles on Relique's lips*

You know, you make a great lower lip sandwich.


----------



## Duskblade

Demongirl said:


> *nibbles on Relique's lips*
> 
> You know, you make a great lower lip sandwich.




 Does nothing satiate you?


----------



## Demongirl

Duskblade said:


> Does nothing satiate you?




Only sex. Do you swing both ways?


----------



## Duskblade

Demongirl said:


> Only sex. Do you swing both ways?




 Eew. No.


----------



## Relique du Madde

demongirl said:


> only sex. Do you swing both ways?




phuzz-iggity!


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> phuzz-iggity!



 She's only a tease and will break your heart.


----------



## Duskblade

Aeson said:


> She's only a tease and will break your heart.




Girl will eat/nibble anyone.


----------



## Demongirl

Duskblade said:


> Girl will eat/nibble anyone.




And proud of it.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> She's only a tease and will break your heart.




A man can dream can't he?  


On a side note, I'm stumped about what to do for the last first round death match.  I can't think of a better set up for the men's fist fight.


----------



## Slider Wade

So whats going on in here?


----------



## Demongirl

Slider Wade said:


> So whats going on in here?




A whole lot of naughty!


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> A man can dream can't he?



 I'm tired of dreaming. *sigh*


----------



## Slider Wade

Demongirl said:


> Only sex. Do you swing both ways?






Duskblade said:


> Eew. No.




Aww. How can you say that? Have you ever kissed another girl? If you haven't how can you know that you wouldn't like it? 

I thought I was straight until last year.


----------



## Duskblade

Slider Wade said:


> Aww. How can you say that? Have you ever kissed another girl? If you haven't how can you know that you wouldn't like it?
> 
> I thought I was straight until last year.




No I have never kissed a girl, and I was brought up to believe in the sanctity of opposite gender relationships. Plus the thought of being with another woman absolutely repulses me.


----------



## Demongirl

Slider Wade said:


> I thought I was straight until last year.




You're my kind of girl.


----------



## Aeson

Slider Wade said:


> Aww. How can you say that? Have you ever kissed another girl? If you haven't how can you know that you wouldn't like it?
> 
> I thought I was straight until last year.



 Are you bisexual then?


----------



## Blackrat

*Facepalm*


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> *Facepalm*



 Is it that bad?


----------



## Slider Wade

Aeson said:


> Are you bisexual then?




Yup. My gf is only attracted to other females though. She's a godsend.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Is it that bad?




I have come to the conclusion that too many women in the Hive at the same time isn't that good a thing.


----------



## Aeson

Slider Wade said:


> Yup. My gf is only attracted to other females though. She's a godsend.



 Another dream crushed tonight. *sigh* *sigh*


----------



## Demongirl

Aeson said:


> Are you bisexual then?






Slider Wade said:


> Yup.




Me too. As long as I can be comfortable around an so that is all that matters to me.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> I have come to the conclusion that too many women in the Hive at the same time isn't that good a thing.



 Why not? We were pretty close to a semi-naked pillow fight.


----------



## Relique du Madde

*get's pop corn ready*


----------



## Duskblade

Blackrat said:


> I have come to the conclusion that too many women in the Hive at the same time isn't that good a thing.




Hey, at least compared to DG & SW, I'm the sane one.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> *get's pop corn ready*




Hand me some of that will you. Here, have a beer.


----------



## Slider Wade

Duskblade said:


> Hey, at least compared to DG & SW, I'm the sane one.




Nice way to call me insane.


----------



## Demongirl

Duskblade said:


> Hey, at least compared to DG & SW, I'm the sane one.




Nice way to call me insane.


----------



## Duskblade

Slider Wade said:


> Nice way to call me insane.






Demongirl said:


> Nice way to call me insane.




At least you both agree that you're insane.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Why not? We were pretty close to a semi-naked pillow fight.



Exactly, and I'm at work... See the problem?


Duskblade said:


> Hey, at least compared to DG & SW, I'm the sane one.



Well, that depends...


----------



## Duskblade

Blackrat said:


> Hand me some of that will you. Here, have a beer.




I could use a beer myself, hell I could use a 12 pack.


----------



## Demongirl

Duskblade said:


> I could use a beer myself, hell I could use a 12 pack.




Cause maybe if you were druynk enough you wouldn't object to a three way with me and Slider Wade?


----------



## Blackrat

Duskblade said:


> I could use a beer myself, hell I could use a 12 pack.




It's Guinness, you can't possibly drink 12-pack at one go


----------



## Slider Wade

Demongirl said:


> Cause maybe if you were druynk enough you wouldn't object to a three way with me and Slider Wade?




I'd be up for it. It'd have to be a fourway though, as my gf wouldn't want to be left in the cold.


----------



## Duskblade

Blackrat said:


> It's Guinness, you can't possibly drink 12-pack at one go




I can outdrink my brother. I'm not a featherweight when it comes to alcohol.


----------



## Aeson

Duskblade said:


> Hey, at least compared to DG & SW, I'm the sane one.



 They're not insane. They're just open to other things.


----------



## Demongirl

Slider Wade said:


> I'd be up for it. It'd have to be a fourway though, as my gf wouldn't want to be left in the cold.




Fine with me.


----------



## Blackrat

Slider Wade said:


> I'd be up for it. It'd have to be a fourway though, as my gf wouldn't want to be left in the cold.




I'm starting to get flashbacks from my youth...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Demongirl said:


> Cause maybe if you were druynk enough you wouldn't object to a three way with me and Slider Wade?




* ready's a hd video camera *  Thank god I borrowed this from the school..
[ / perv ]


----------



## Duskblade

Demongirl said:


> Cause maybe if you were druynk enough you wouldn't object to a three way with me and Slider Wade?






Slider Wade said:


> I'd be up for it. It'd have to be a fourway though, as my gf wouldn't want to be left in the cold.




I'd have to be totally blitzed for it to work.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Exactly, and I'm at work... See the problem?



I'm at work also so I see the problem.


----------



## Blackrat

Duskblade said:


> I can outdrink my brother. I'm not a featherweight when it comes to alcohol.




It's not the alcohol with Guinness, it's the fact that it makes you full, the same way if you'd eaten a bowl of porridge.


----------



## Demongirl

Blackrat said:


> I'm starting to get flashbacks from my youth...




kinky.


----------



## Duskblade

Aeson said:


> They're not insane. They're just open to other things.




Varies by one's definition of sane.


----------



## Blackrat

Demongirl said:


> kinky.




Yes, it was


----------



## Duskblade

Blackrat said:


> It's not the alcohol with Guinness, it's the fact that it makes you full, the same way if you'd eaten a bowl of porridge.




Odd. It's never had that effect on me.


----------



## Slider Wade

Blackrat said:


> Yes, it was




Do you have pics?


----------



## Demongirl

Slider Wade said:


> Do you have pics?




I think I know one guy that did.


----------



## Demongirl

Getting close to a new hive!


----------



## Slider Wade

So my group played its first game of 4E and we're hooked!


----------



## Knightfall

Aeson said:


> Why not? We were pretty close to a semi-naked pillow fight.






Demongirl said:


> Cause maybe if you were druynk enough you wouldn't object to a three way with me and Slider Wade?






Slider Wade said:


> I'd be up for it. It'd have to be a fourway though, as my gf wouldn't want to be left in the cold.






Duskblade said:


> Hey, at least compared to DG & SW, I'm the sane one.






Demongirl said:


> Fine with me.






Blackrat said:


> I'm starting to get flashbacks from my youth...






Duskblade said:


> I'd have to be totally blitzed for it to work.






Demongirl said:


> kinky.



Geez! And I thought I was obsessed about sex.


----------



## Blackrat

Slider Wade said:


> Do you have pics?



No. But if you really really really want, I might get tempted to tell you all about it...


Demongirl said:


> I think I know one guy that did.



Wait what!? You know a guy who has pics of my past... 
That's scary...


----------



## Aeson

Duskblade said:


> Varies by one's definition of sane.



 None of us are qualified to call someone else here insane. We try not to judge other people. Let the asshats at Circvs Maximvs do that.


----------



## Duskblade

Demongirl said:


> Getting close to a new hive!




Less than 2 pages away!


----------



## Relique du Madde

So whose turn is it this time?


----------



## Aeson

Knightfall said:


> Geez! And I thought I was obsessed about sex.



 You're not the only one. We're all quite horny here.


----------



## Demongirl

Knightfall said:


> Geez! And I thought I was obsessed about sex.




Atm I'm the most starved for affection.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> None of us are qualified to call someone else here insane. We try not to judge other people. Let the asshats at Circvs Maximvs do that.




Hmm. I'd say that none of us here are qualified to call ourselves fully sane . It's not a big difference, but the connotation has some impact


----------



## Blackrat

Demongirl said:


> Atm I'm the most starved for affection.




Don't worry, we love you


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> So whose turn is it this time?



 Your turn. You've waited long enough.


----------



## Slider Wade

Blackrat said:


> No. But if you really really really want, I might get tempted to tell you all about it...



Thats not necessary.



Blackrat said:


> Wait what!? You know a guy who has pics of my past...
> That's scary...



Big Brother maybe?


----------



## Demongirl

Relique du Madde said:


> So whose turn is it this time?




To get laid or start the new hive?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> Your turn. You've waited long enough.




Awesome.   Now I must come up with a good name for it... ::thinks::


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Your turn. You've waited long enough.




Yeah. Demongirl, if you steal the Hive this time, you DON'T get spanked...


----------



## Aeson

Demongirl said:


> Atm I'm the most starved for affection.



 Seems more like attention. Some of us are starved for affection. We're also quite lonely here.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Demongirl said:


> To get laid ?




You offering?


----------



## Blackrat

Slider Wade said:


> Thats not necessary.




Ah, good. You wouldn't have believed a word of it anyway


----------



## Duskblade

Demongirl said:


> To get laid or start the new hive?




TO START THE NEW HIVE! 

Naughty girl!


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Seems more like attention. Some of us are starved for affection. We're also quite lonely here.



Don't worry, we love you too.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Duskblade said:


> TO START THE NEW HIVE!
> 
> Naughty girl!




She mentioned starting a new hive?  I didn't hear that part of her question.


----------



## Demongirl

Blackrat said:


> Yeah. Demongirl, if you steal the Hive this time, you DON'T get spanked...




Hey, I DID NOT steal the hive!


----------



## Demongirl

Relique du Madde said:


> You offering?




Don't you have a girlfriend?


----------



## Duskblade

Aeson said:


> Seems more like attention. Some of us are starved for affection. We're also quite lonely here.






Blackrat said:


> Don't worry, we love you too.




I'm keeping you in my prayers Aeson. I'm sorry if I was coming off as rude or prude last night.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Don't worry, we love you too.



 tease.


----------



## Relique du Madde

:^/  They shouldn't play the killer chimp phone call on the radio or on the news...  Something about hearing a chimp make chimp sounds always puts a smile on my face... which is totally the wrong responce to hearing that phone call.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Demongirl said:


> Don't you have a girlfriend?




Yeah... but who knows... maybe she might want "to party"... (I doubt it  )


----------



## Demongirl

Relique du Madde said:


> :^/  They shouldn't play the killer chimp phone call on the radio or on the news...  Something about hearing a chimp make chimp sounds always puts a smile on my face... which is totally the wrong responce to hearing that phone call.




*Ooh ooh ooh ooh ah ah AH!*


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> tease.




No I'm not...


----------



## Duskblade

Relique du Madde said:


> :^/  They shouldn't play the killer chimp phone call on the radio or on the news...  Something about hearing a chimp make chimp sounds always puts a smile on my face... which is totally the wrong responce to hearing that phone call.






Demongirl said:


> *Ooh ooh ooh ooh ah ah AH!*




HAHAHAHAHA! Omfg! LOL! LOl LOL!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Demongirl said:


> *Ooh ooh ooh ooh ah ah AH!*


----------



## Demongirl

Relique du Madde said:


> Yeah... but who knows... maybe she might want "to party"... (I doubt it  )




Well, the only way you're going to find out is if you ask her.


----------



## Aeson

Duskblade said:


> I'm keeping you in my prayers Aeson. I'm sorry if I was coming off as rude or prude last night.



 I've been having a rough few days lately. I took my frustrations out on you. I know what I have to do but it isn't easy. When I get off work it's 6am in the morning. It's not easy to meet someone at that time. I normally wake up in time for work and little else. My weekends are often busy with other things. Not to mention I'm at work on Friday night until 6am Saturday morning. I have little time to meet people.


----------



## Demongirl

Relique du Madde said:


>




I aim to please.


----------



## Duskblade

Aeson said:


> I've been having a rough few days lately. I took my frustrations out on you. I know what I have to do but it isn't easy. When I get off work it's 6am in the morning. It's not easy to meet someone at that time. I normally wake up in time for work and little else. My weekends are often busy with other things. Not to mention I'm at work on Friday night until 6am Saturday morning. I have little time to meet people.



So why do they have you on the night shift? Is what you do so difficult to have you do during the daylight hours?


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson, What part of US do you live in?


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> No I'm not...



 Just like the other girls.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Just like the other girls.




Right now I hope I'd actually have that old pic of me in a dress 
I'd send it to you


----------



## Aeson

Duskblade said:


> So why do they have you on the night shift? Is what you do so difficult to have you do during the daylight hours?



It's a night time job. We process and distribute files that are 
 created or delivered to us during the day. 


Blackrat said:


> Aeson, What part of US do you live in?



 I live in Georgia. Southeastern part.


----------



## Demongirl

Blackrat said:


> Right now I hope I'd actually have that old pic of me in a dress
> I'd send it to you




You wore a dress?? 

Regardless, I'd guess that you'd look good in it. Some men are cute when they wear dresses.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Right now I hope I'd actually have that old pic of me in a dress
> I'd send it to you



 That would be awesome.


----------



## Duskblade

Demongirl said:


> Regardless, I'd guess that you'd look good in it. Some men are cute when they wear dresses.




Irk. I have the same view on cross-dressers as I do on gay relationships. 

I'll shut up about this stuff now.


----------



## Slider Wade

Well I'm headed off to bed, the gf is calling me.


----------



## Blackrat

Demongirl said:


> You wore a dress??
> 
> Regardless, I'd guess that you'd look good in it. Some men are cute when they wear dresses.




I wasn't cute. I looked gorgeus. No really, I did.

I'm so sad I can't do that anymore.


----------



## Blackrat

Slider Wade said:


> Well I'm headed off to bed, the gf is calling me.




Phuzzle...


----------



## Aeson

Duskblade said:


> Irk. I have the same view on cross-dressers as I do on gay relationships.
> 
> I'll shut up about this stuff now.



 Like I said. It's best not to judge others here. If you don't agree with something then just let it go. The subject often changes fast enough that it's gone before too long.


----------



## Blackrat

Duskblade said:


> Irk. I have the same view on cross-dressers as I do on gay relationships.
> 
> I'll shut up about this stuff now.




You're allowed your opinion. We like you for who you are, even if we don't agree on some things


----------



## Duskblade

Aeson said:


> Like I said. It's best not to judge others here. If you don't agree with something then just let it go. The subject often changes fast enough that it's gone before too long.




I don't think its a 'judgment' on my part but more of an aversion. I try my best not to judge people. That not for me to do, it is the sole domain of God.


----------



## Demongirl

Blackrat said:


> I wasn't cute. I looked gorgeus. No really, I did.




Were you a sultry minx?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Anyone hungry yet?


----------



## Demongirl

Duskblade said:


> I don't think its a 'judgment' on my part but more of an aversion. I try my best not to judge people. That not for me to do, it is the sole domain of God.




To err is human, to forgive divine. Thats what I always say to myself before opening my mouth.


----------



## Relique du Madde

On a lighter note....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sljpc3UgWnA]YouTube - Goodbye, Goodbye-Oingo Boingo (video)[/ame]

Honorary KER KLUNK!


----------



## Duskblade

In before the lock.


----------



## Aeson

Duskblade said:


> I don't think its a 'judgment' on my part but more of an aversion. I try my best not to judge people. That not for me to do, it is the sole domain of God.



 Well we all have an aversion to something said here at times. We mostly let it slide or joke about it.


----------



## Duskblade

Aeson said:


> Well we all have an aversion to something said here at times. We mostly let it slide or joke about it.




Food for thought. I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## Ginnel

PHUZZLE!!

That is all.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

In before the lock.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Slider Wade said:


> So my group played its first game of 4E and we're hooked!




Welcome to the dark side! We have cookies and pie. (Assuming you bake some).


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Welcome to the dark side! We have cookies and pie. (Assuming you bake some).




Can I havee cookies and pie too? I still like 3E, but also play 4E.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Reveille said:


> Can I havee cookies and pie too? I still like 3E, but also play 4E.



Yes.


Well, assuming you bake some, of course!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Yes.
> 
> 
> Well, assuming you bake some, of course!




 Thanks, Mustrum.


----------

